# OSLO | Projects & Construction



## Þróndeimr

Oslo (Norway) developments, projects and constructions

Oslo (Norway) is having a small project and development boom nowadays due to a gigantic waterfront project and need of many new apartments the next 10 years. Its construction activity is rated as one of the highest in Europe at the moment.

>> Price Waterhouse Coopers

Price Waterhouse Coopers will build its new 46m/ 12 stories tall headquarter in Bjørvika, Oslo. The agreement between PWC and the owner Oslo S Utvikling AS was signed on March 18th 2005. The building will be the first high-rise building to be built of the new high-rise clouster in Bjørvika, downtown oslo. Construction of the tower started in january 2006 and is scheduled completion is 2007. A-Lab is the architect firm and the main facade material will be glass, with a outside skin of sun shading elements.









> Enlarge (1100x825) 









__________
>> Visma Hovedkvarter

Visma is building their headquarter in this 17 floor tall/ 15 000sqm office building. The agreement was signed between Visma and Oslo S Utvikling AS on september 30th. Construction start in 3rd quarter of 2006, with completion in late 2008.









__________
>> MAD Tower, tallest in Norway

Imagine a 36 story/ 120m - 130m tall building next to Radisson SAS Plaza Hotel and Posthuset. MAD (Moderne Arkitektur og Design AS) Architects proposed in early 2006 to built this building, and it will become the tallest building in Oslo and Norway. It will contain offices, residentials, retail and public areas as a small green park on the roof of the tower. The project is still in a early stage development, and there is no detaild information about the project yet.



























__________
>> Utsiktstoppen

Utsiktstoppen is a residential project in Grünerløkka, just north of downtown Oslo. The building will be 12 floors tall, or 33m (emporis.com). The current status is either approved or under construction. The tower is expected to be completed in the spring 2006.









__________
>> Akerselva Atrium

NCC Property Development AS reports that the 11 story tall Akerselva Atrium has been approved by Oslo City Council. Construction of the 16 900 m² (BRA) office building is planned to start in the 3rd quarter of 2006, with completion in 2 quarter of 2008. Three architect companies is involved in the project; NBBJ, Pran Arkitekter and Asplan Viak AS.

The building was first proposed with 12 floors, but has apparently been reduced to 11 floors facing Akerselva, and 10 floors facing Christian Krohgs gate. The roof height will be cote 38.5m with structure height up to cote 43,5m.









> Enlarge (1500x1083)
__________
>> Nye Major

Nye Major is a large residential projects near downtown Oslo. The project will contain 300 apartments, and construction is expected to start in 2006. The first phase of the new block will be completed in december 2007, while the entire project will be completed in 1st quarter of 2008. Total cost of will be 700 million NOK(89 million euro), and the tallest building will be 12 floors.









> Enlarge (1100x793) 
__________
>> Nesoddtangen Brygge

A 20 story/ 65m tall tower has been proposed in Nesoddtangen, a half island the middel of Oslofjorden. The proposer behind the project, Ketil Johansen say the building will contain a hotel, a conference center and senior apartments. He say he has been inspired from famous buildings like Rica Seilet in Molde, Burj Al Arab in Dubai and Opera House in Sydney.

The building is perfectly situated in the entrance to Oslo by sea, and this is a building all tourists will notice as a spectacular landmark.


















__________
>> Fornebu Arena

HRTB Arkitekter AS has made this new proposal to Fornebu arena, which was presented in the end of November 2005. The stadium have a capacity of 15 000 spectators, and the stadium can also be used for concerts etc. The stadium will have a roof, which is inspired of Allianz Arena in Munich. The proposal will be treated by the city council in janiary and the developers and Stabæk AS is expecting construction start in june 2006, if approval.









































__________
>> Oslo Opera House

The new Opera House in Oslo is currently under construction. The building will be 35m tall and have a area on 36 000sqm. Construction started in 2002, and its expected to be completed in september 2008. Total cost is 2.8 billion NOK (£356 463 017 EUR/$433 406 940 USD), and the architect is Snøhetta, which is also behind Bibliotheca Alexandrina and WTC Cultural Center.









__________
>> Grefsen Stasjonsby

85 000sqm with 900 apartments and some office is about to start construction. Grefsen Stasjonsby was first approved in 2001, and construction start is expected to take place in the first months of 2006. The first apartments will be out for salesment in january 2006. The project, one of Oslo's largest nowdays contains three 12 story high-rise buildings pluss a unknown number of lower buildings below 10 floors.









> Enlarge (1078x828) 









> Enlarge (1200x900) 
__________
>> Wexels plass

300 apartments will be built, in this quartal structure consisting of several buildings between 20-33 meters of height. 1st floor will be occupied by shops and retail, and there will be a underground parkinglot for 250 cars. Construction started in 4th quarter of 2005, and its expected to be completed in 2008.










This was just some smaller single projects, ill handle the greater masterplanns in a moment!


----------



## Guest

I am in love - this has got to be my new favourite (fab projects) - thanks for sharing


----------



## Þróndeimr

Fjordcity project

The largest waterfront project in Norway is Oslo's new Fjordcity project. Oslo is embarking on its most adventurous harbour renewallproject ever, as a string of waterfront properties in the heart of the city are put up for sale and rezoned for urban developement. Among the port capitals of Europe, Oslo stands alone in undertaking such a comprehensive revitalization of its downtown waterfront. The aim is to reconnect the city with the sea, providing residents and visitors alike with a unique and sustainable quality of life. 

Fulfilling the vision of Oslo as the Fjord City will help meet the city's need for more housing, business, recreation and cultural space, as well as improving and concentrating Oslo's commercial port. 

The total Fjord City area comprises 225 hectares, from Frognerstranda to the west to Ormsund in the southeast. Sale of these prime waterfront properties commenced in 2003 and will run through the end of the decade.










>> New Oslo Skyline

The Fjordcity project offer a new skyline to Oslo. In Bjørvika, behind the 2.8 billion NOK opera house there will be built a clauster of modern and spectacular high-rise building under the project name "Barcode". Construction of the first building has started, the Price Waterhouse Coopers headquarter. In the next years, 8-12 high-rise buildings from 40m to over 100m tall will be built here. They will contain offices and apartments as well as some retail.

The two tallest buildings will be two 26 story tall twins, which will be around 80m to 110m. Perhaps they will get company if the MAD Tower is been approved and built just behind this clauster of high-rise building.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Tjuvholmen

Tjuvholmen is apart of the large Fjordcity project. There will be 100 000 m² residential, 12 000 m² restaurants and shopping, 12 000 m² 1st class hotel, 11 000 m² with office and 6 000 m² of Art Museum/Event Centre. The site is on 33,3 daa and will room about 1000 apartments. The project will have several landmarks as the 60m tall observation tower, a International Centre of Art, Event Centre and a Sculpture Park in the districts new green park. Construction started in 2005 and the entire project will be completed in 2012.

The architect behind International Centre of Art, the Sculpture park and the Event Centre is the world famous Renzo Piano (London Bridge Tower, New York Times Building, Jean-Marie Tjibaou Cultural Center). 

Construction will happend in 7 phases. 1 phase has started construction and contains 6 buildings from 6 floors to 11 floors. The tallest buildings in the entire Tjuvholmen projects will be around 12-14 stories. 1st construction phase will be completed in 2007.


----------



## NiceGuy

Here are two other projects that I think should be mentioned in a thread about the boom in Oslo:

Kværnerbyen - 1800 apartments
















( I have a photo-thread about the area: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330737 )


Lørenbyen - 1600 apartments


----------



## MikeVegas

I'm impressed. MAD is cool and the Nesoddtangen Brygge will be iconic.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Mplsuptown said:


> I'm impressed. MAD is cool and the Nesoddtangen Brygge will be iconic.


Yeah, the renderings of Nesoddtangen Brygge is poor due to its a very new proposal, i hope to see more from the projects later.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Speed monster

"Speed monster", Scandinavia's most spectacular rollercoaster opens this april in Tusenfryd in Oslo, the largest theme park in Norway. 6000 horsepowers will take you from 0-90 km/h in 2,2 seconds, faster than a F1 car. The roller coaster takes you in three time upside down and is design to make the passangers feel weightless 7 times during the 69second long ride.

*Facts:*
Length: 690 meters
Time: 69 seconds
Height-difference: 40 meters
Max g-force: 4
Number of times weightless:7
Cost 60 million NOK


----------



## samsonyuen

Great projects! I loved going to Oslo, it's so underrated!


----------



## NorthStar77

^you think? cool! Are you going to post some photos from your trip?

Nice work collecting all of this, Christian! Thanks!  I saw the construction site for the PWC-building 2 hours ago. Seems like much of the ground-work is already finished!

Here's another one under construction:
*Helsfyr Atrium*









14 floors, 38.000 sqm.

And
*Sjølyststranda*








470 apartments and an office-building. Originally the office-building should have been 20-25 floors, but it has been lowered after serious NIMBY-activism. At the site now, there's an add for a completely different-looking office-building, cool enough, but only 5-7 floors or so(haven't taken a good look at it). Most of the apartments are nearing completition.


----------



## Þróndeimr

NorthStar77 said:


> Nice work collecting all of this, Christian! Thanks!  I saw the construction site for the PWC-building 2 hours ago. Seems like much of the ground-work is already finished!


Great!, did you take any pics?

I guess it won't be long to we see Visma under construction either i hope. And i have not seen any construction photos from Helsfyr Atrium yet!


----------



## NorthStar77

^No I was on a bus full of passengers, only got a glimpse of all the iron-piles(or what they are called), beeing in place. I'll take a trip up to Helsfyr Atrium-site one day and maybe post some photos here, if that is okay? But I don't have time now, Rosenborg vs Start is soon on :gunz:


----------



## Þróndeimr

NorthStar77 said:


> ^No I was on a bus full of passengers, only got a glimpse of all the iron-piles(or what they are called), beeing in place. I'll take a trip up to Helsfyr Atrium-site one day and maybe post some photos here, if that is okay? But I don't have time now, Rosenborg vs Start is soon on :gunz:


Yeah, post everything you want here too, people in the rest of the world should know whats going on up north! And let's hope Rosenborg beat the crap out of those Start bastards!


----------



## Bertez

I love some of the buildings....especially the MAD tower


----------



## Þróndeimr

>> Fornebu Hotel

A 20 story tall hotel has been proposed in Fornebu, the old airport of Oslo. Telenors Headquarter has been built here, and there is planns of building a 15 000 seat stadium on Fornebu. That makes it ideal to built a 20 story tall signal tower there. The cost is estimated to 300million NOK, and if approved they expects the tower to be completed in 2008.


----------



## Danish_guy

why aint Norway still a part of Denmark


----------



## Spearman

What exsactly is the status on the MAD tower? Has it officially been proposed, or is it just a vision?


----------



## samsonyuen

I would post my pictures, but I'm not that technical


----------



## Þróndeimr

Spearman said:


> What exsactly is the status on the MAD tower? Has it officially been proposed, or is it just a vision?


Thats something i aint sure about. Looks like just a vision so far, but i hope they make it to a proposal, though its gonna be hard to get it approved.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Danish_guy said:


> why aint Norway still a part of Denmark


Norway is wanted i hear, because the Swedes sais exactly the same! 

But i think Denmark and Sweden should manage alone without Norway, they should have at least!


----------



## NiceGuy

Danish_guy said:


> why aint Norway still a part of Denmark


 We have a large diversity of Islamic terrorist organizations here in Oslo, and I am sure that you don't want Norway and Denmark to unite if you give it some more thought. Do you really want this guy as a citizen of your country?


----------



## CborG

Nice projects. I like MAD tower too, cool design.


----------



## Chief

I visited Oldo a few years ago... I really liked the city. The centre is very urban, lively and fun, and the waterfront is really lovely. The fjord and the islands are so peaceful, too - I'd highly reccommend a visit!


----------



## Spearman

Qazaq said:


> Thats something i aint sure about. Looks like just a vision so far, but i hope they make it to a proposal, though its gonna be hard to get it approved.


Yup :| That's where we show the world what ISAF is made of!!!!


----------



## Þróndeimr

>> Filipstad

One of the biggest waterfront project in the Fjordcity project is Fillipstad. Urban redevelopment of former container harbor and train depo. 450-600.000m2 floor area on a 30HA site including new ferry terminal, hotel, super gym, head quarter, offices, 2-4000 housing-units, new urban beach, park. Reorganization of traffic patterns existing highway and train.

6 architects has proposed 6 different developments of the site, but the winner has not been decidet yet.

This is a few images by one of the proposals, by SpaceGroup Architects.

















> Download large image (3696x2292 | 3.6MB/zip-file) 









> Download large image (3208x1928 | 2.8MB/zip-file) 









> Download large image (2273x1353 | 1.1MB/zip-file)


----------



## Danish_guy

Qazaq said:


> Norway is wanted i hear, because the Swedes sais exactly the same!
> 
> But i think Denmark and Sweden should manage alone without Norway, they should have at least!


then we would have the biggest metro area of the nordich countries and the higgest tower :cheers:


----------



## Audiomuse

All of them are wonderful but for some reason I really love the Visma. It reminds me of Tokyo buildings and it is right next to a bunch of outdoor steps. Bravo!


----------



## kjetilab

Guess we can, at the moment, call the MAD tower a vision. As long as there are no investors behind the proposal it's just a idea of an architect firm. If it's ever realized it will most certainly not look like the original drawings...

Nothing's been done with Helsfyr Atrium. Unless making a large pile of dirt, and leaving it there for quite some time counts 

The office building approved as part of the Sjølyststranda develoment is regulated to 12 floors and 42 metres if I remember correctly.. Don't know anything about the new proposal though.


----------



## Þróndeimr

kjetilab said:


> The office building approved as part of the Sjølyststranda develoment is regulated to 12 floors and 42 metres if I remember correctly.. Don't know anything about the new proposal though.


Yeah, it was first proposed and approved in the regulation plann with 20 floors, then regulated down to 12 floors. Interesting to hear they have changed it again, because i didn't like the design of the 12 story tower anyway, but its not good it has been resized to only 7 floors, because Sjølyststranda could need a taller tower then 15 floors when all the surrounding buildings if 6-10 floors tall.


----------



## NorthStar77

Qazaq said:


> Yeah, it was first proposed and approved in the regulation plann with 20 floors, then regulated down to 12 floors. *Interesting to hear they have changed it again,* because i didn't like the design of the 12 story tower anyway, but its not good it has been resized to only 7 floors, because Sjølyststranda could need a taller tower then 15 floors when all the surrounding buildings if 6-10 floors tall.


When studying the render again, I realize that the building they've put up an add for at the site may be the building next to the "tower". This one:









It is black and curved. I'll see if I can take a shot one day.


----------



## Pedrillo

MAD tower is...


----------



## Þróndeimr

NorthStar77 said:


> When studying the render again, I realize that the building they've put up an add for at the site may be the building next to the "tower". This one:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v157/northstar77/_sjolyst1_large.jpg
> 
> It is black and curved. I'll see if I can take a shot one day.


Ok, that make more sense. Il guess they will built the tower at last, if they actually built it.


----------



## NorthStar77

Another part of the Fjordcity is Sørenga. There are the two final proposals.

LPS - "Southpark"









Snøhetta - "Enga for alle"


----------



## Spearman

NorthStar77 said:


> When studying the render again, I realize that the building they've put up an add for at the site may be the building next to the "tower". This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is black and curved. I'll see if I can take a shot one day.


It is. I go past there on the train every day. They haven't even started digging on the sight for the large one.

I simply can't fathom how it's possible to be against the tall one and OK with those others. The tall one was the only one they even bothered trying with.


----------



## NorthStar77

Spearman said:


> I simply can't fathom how it's possible to be against the tall one and OK with those others. The tall one was the only one they even bothered trying with.


There is no logical explanation for that, only the typical "everything urban, big and impressive made by humans is bad, nature is good, if you don't go skiing in the mountains every weekend, you're not a proper Norwegian"-attitude. I remember the local NIMBY-group's biggest argument against the tower: Skøyen is already so trafficated thanks to all the office-buildings, that this tower will make it unbearable. What the **** does 8 floors extra on a slim tower have to say for the traffic, when there are already, 20-30.000(?) people working at Skøyen?


----------



## skymann

That's an impressive design.


----------



## scorpion

frosty goodness 


great projects, thnx for sharing~~


----------



## Carpenter

Charming and nifty works, the most of those have a very nice shape, although my favourite is the Nesoddtangen Brygge, 

Frecuenly many cities have a great but anodinic projects. Oslo will have gorgeous architectures and lovely structures as well, congrats! kay:


----------



## Spearman

NorthStar77 said:


> There is no logical explanation for that, only the typical "everything urban, big and impressive made by humans is bad, nature is good, if you don't go skiing in the mountains every weekend, you're not a proper Norwegian"-attitude. I remember the local NIMBY-group's biggest argument against the tower: Skøyen is already so trafficated thanks to all the office-buildings, that this tower will make it unbearable. What the **** does 8 floors extra on a slim tower have to say for the traffic, when there are already, 20-30.000(?) people working at Skøyen?


:hilarious
I just can't say enough how stupid these people are. Road traffic is bad on Skøyen (who has a train station), so we can't build there. We'll build ugly lowrises on Filipstad in stead (aqward train connection) :nuts:


----------



## Mosaic

Nice projects in Oslo. One thing, which is the tallest building in Oslo?


----------



## Þróndeimr

Mosaic said:


> Nice projects in Oslo. One thing, which is the tallest building in Oslo?


Tallest building in Oslo is Radisson SAS Plaza Hotel, 117m tall. Second tallest is Postgirobygget on 111m.

Radisson SAS Plaza Hotel








> More pics and information here! 

Postgirobygget








> More pics and information here 

The clauster of new high-rise buildings will appare just in front of these two buildings, which is standing just beside eachother in downtown Oslo.


----------



## Mosaic

They are great looking, thanks for information.


----------



## NorthStar77

I know it's a little late, but I haven't had time to sit infront of my computer at home for a week. Here is PWC-building in the morning Thursday 20'th of may. As you can see, most, if not all the piling-work is done.


----------



## marcobruls

I like alot of the projects but....its alot of sprawl and not much stacking...

If they stacked all those appartments you would have some towers but now...

Slightly dissapointing,but that MAD tower is a jewel.


----------



## Þróndeimr

^ Great! After the main ground construction is done i guess the construction of the building will speed up fast. It will hopefully turn out to be one of the most modern and beautiful high-rise buildings in Oslo when its done!


----------



## Þróndeimr

Qazaq said:


> >> Filipstad
> 
> One of the biggest waterfront project in the Fjordcity project is Fillipstad. Urban redevelopment of former container harbor and train depo. 450-600.000m2 floor area on a 30HA site including new ferry terminal, hotel, super gym, head quarter, offices, 2-4000 housing-units, new urban beach, park. Reorganization of traffic patterns existing highway and train.
> 
> 6 architects has proposed 6 different developments of the site, but the winner has not been decidet yet.
> 
> This is a few images by one of the proposals, by SpaceGroup Architects.
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y162/cityz/Urban/Oversiktsplan.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > Download large image (3696x2292 | 3.6MB/zip-file)
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y162/cityz/Urban/Hi-Techplassen1small.jpg
> > Download large image (3208x1928 | 2.8MB/zip-file)
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y162/cityz/Urban/Bystrenden1small.jpg
> > Download large image (2273x1353 | 1.1MB/zip-file)


The local harbour authorities in Oslo has made a new proposal for the Filipstad development area in Oslo. 150 000 square meters of public bath, floating islands, english garden, etc. They claim they can have it all done by 2008, if they get the green light fast. They are probably doing this to get public support to build the area behind it fast, because some politicians want to wait with the construction there until everything in Bjørvika is finished.


----------



## Þróndeimr

World Championships may spawn new hotels

*Some of Norway's biggest hotel operators are mulling new hotel projects in Oslo, after learning the city will host the Nordic World Championships in 2011.* 

Both Petter Stordalen, who's behind the Choice Hotel chain in Scandinavia, and the Radisson-SAS chain confirm they're considering new hotel investments in the capital.

Stordalen's would be in addition to a hotel he's already been talking about at Vippetangen, on the waterfront not far from the new Opera House now under construction.

"A big event like this will create increased activity over a long period of time," Stordalen told newspaper Dagsavisen.

The Presidential Suite at the venerable Holmenkollen Park Hotel, for example, has already been booked during the World Championships. It lies closest to the Holmenkollen Ski Jump and arena where key competitions will be held, and commands a stunning view over the city and fjord.

Another major suite at the Radisson SAS Plaza downtown also has been booked, at a reported cost of NOK 45,000 per night, as has the Oslofjord Suite at the Radisson SAS Scandinavia Hotel. 

Plans are also underway for new hotels along Oslo's waterfront, at Tjuvholmen and, possibly, at Filipstad.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Radisson SAS Hotel Fornebu

Radisson SAS Hotel Fornebu is planning to expand their hotel with 100 rooms by building a 14 story tall hotel in Fornebu, close to the proposed 20 story tall Fornebu Hotel. Its the Danish architect firm Dissing+Weitling Architects who behind the project with KLP Eiendom as developer and Radisson SAS as owner.


----------



## Spearman

Those Fillipstad baths just looks too good to be true.... But then again, I am fond of swimming.  Hope they strike the balance between good circulation and keeping water long enough to heat up.


----------



## kjetilab

Qazaq said:


> ^ Great! After the main ground construction is done i guess the construction of the building will speed up fast. It will hopefully turn out to be one of the most modern and beautiful high-rise buildings in Oslo when its done!


I was there a few days ago and they have started on the concrete structure. The shell and inner walls will probably rise quite fast, but we won't see the actual facade in quite some time yet... 
Most modern, yes, but not the nicest.. Borgating Lagmannsrett is by far nicer, but then again we have only seen renderings so far of the PWC.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Spearman said:


> Those Fillipstad baths just looks too good to be true.... But then again, I am fond of swimming.  Hope they strike the balance between good circulation and keeping water long enough to heat up.


I hate swimming, but that Fillipstad islands looks pretty cool, though i don't like their work on the buildings, but i guess its comming if this proposal turnes out to be popular among the politicians.



kjetilab said:


> I was there a few days ago and they have started on the concrete structure. The shell and inner walls will probably rise quite fast, but we won't see the actual facade in quite some time yet...
> Most modern, yes, but not the nicest.. Borgating Lagmannsrett is by far nicer, but then again we have only seen renderings so far of the PWC.


Ok, the facade is going to be really interesting, because i have not seen many examples of a sucessful facade yet on Norwegian buildings.


----------



## jorgen

I cross my fingers for 'MAD Tower', it looks stunning and very tall for Oslo.


----------



## enjoi

Wow, awesome projects! Haven't seen it before.

I didn't excpect that Oslo can develop so fast!


----------



## Nightsky

I didn't know that Norway will get a new tallest and I didn't know that the proposed cluster will be so close to the current tallest buildings of Oslo. Very tall building for Scandinavia! Together with PG bygget and Radisson SAS Plaza and the new highrise cluster this will easily make Scandinavia's best modern skyline! The only thing that I don't understand is that I thought that many people where against highrises in Oslo and I have also heard about a 50m limit or something like that in the city center. Have they changed the height limit?


----------



## markcode

really nice towers... 

I've seen some other good projects in this thread... go oslo!


----------



## NorthStar77

Nightsky said:


> The only thing that I don't understand is that I thought that many people where against highrises in Oslo and I have also heard about a 50m limit or something like that in the city center. Have they changed the height limit?


The general height limit on 42 meters still aplies, except for special "signal" towers. And all of Bjørvika was excluded from the 42 meter limit. The reason is that it must be built quite alot of squaremeters there for the entrepeneurs to make money on it, since they are also financing much of the infrastructure that will be built. So if there was a 42 meter height limit there, probably nothing would have been built at all.


----------



## kjetilab

And even the smaller towers in Bjørvika is taller than 42 metres... The 12 story PWC will be 46 metres. 42 metres equals 14 stories in a residential building and 10-11 in a office building. The MAD tower is just a vision for now... But let's all cross fingers


----------



## Nightsky

Thanks for the answer, though I think it is crazy with a 42m limit, good it is not for the whole city.
So it is only a vision, I thought it was proposed?


----------



## NorthStar77

I think we can consider that MAD tower as a vision, I don't think anything is officially proposed yet.e

-----

btw. Oslo's population grew with 3.411 persons, or 0.63%, the first 3 months this year. That is quite a BOOM for a western city!


----------



## Galro

Oslo is the capital of Norway. This will be a tread dedicated to projects going on in Oslo and the surrounding region.


----------



## Galro

*Chokoladefabrikken & St Halvards Gate 20*

*Facts* | Architects: Narud Stokke Wiig | Location

Chokoladefabrikken 

Re-development scheme of a former chocolate factory on Oslos east side. The awkward looking box on top of the corner building is there today too, so the biggest changes will be the added infills on each side (see the location link for a comparsion of how the place appears today). Perhaps not the most exciting architecture, but still a much needed upgrade of this neglected part of the city. 












----------------------------------




*Facts* | Architects: Felix | Location 
St Halvards Gate 20.

Residental infill on a former warehouse site.


----------



## Galro

*Økern Torgvei 30*

*Facts* | Architects: MAD | Location

Økern Torgvei 30 

A large housing project consisting of 333 apartments, a kindergarden and some commcercial space. It's located in a neglected industrial area outside of the inner city. The facade will be clad in bricks with bricks relief given depth and life to the facade. The architects description:

• The Økern Torgvei project consists of a transformation of the former storage site of fruit supplier BAMA from an industrial area to modern housing
• The site is situated just north of Økern subway station, and will house both apartments and office space.
• The project is designed to solve the challenge of providing high density housing while at the same time integrating extensive green areas of exquisite quality. 

Overview:









Towards Økern Torgvei/south. Shopping area will be beneath the "highrise":









Courtyard:









Facade plans:


----------



## Galro

Three developments from Lørenskog, a suburb located around 12-15km North-east of Oslo. 

---------------

*Facts* | Architects: Arkitema Aarhus | Location

Solheimstunet










The facade will be divided into different slots with varying heights and colors, providing nice contrasts and breaking up the huge volume of the facades face. The facade will be constructed in bricks with details in wood. 












-----------------------------------------------------------

*Facts * | Architects: LPO | Location

Skårer Vest 

A large housing development called Skårer Vest. It's marked in yellow on the render beneath. The white building is a extension of that is already there (see location) and the gray buildings are various projects that are currently under construction. No renders have been realesed of the individual buildings as far as I now.






















-----------------------------------------------------------

*Facts *| Architecs: Felix 

Kvartalet

And lastly, a housing development called "Kvartalet" (the block). Very little information is available about the project beside this crappy render and that the location is somewhere in between the two projects above.


----------



## Galro

*Munch Museum*

Our local nimbys, politicians and antiquarians have done everything in their power to try to stop this project, so there is _large _uncertainty about whether or not it will be built. 

*Facts* | Height:56m | Architects: Juan Herreros Arquitectos + LPO | Location

Munch Museum 

This is the winning proposal of the new Munch Museum in Oslo. Architect Juan Herreros in cooperation with Norwegian LPO designed this 56m, 14 floor tall museum which will be located at the harbor front, next to Oslo Opera House.

The proposal, named Lambda was announced as winner of the competition on March 27th 2009, and was finally approved by Oslo City Council 
on August 26th. However, the project has received lot of criticism and the final design might look quite different than the current architectural 
renderings. You can read a much more detailed description of is architecture and design here.














































All illustration by MIR


----------



## Galro

*Thereses Gate 30 & Riverside Housing*

Two smaller infills in the city. One is currently under construction while the other one will start later this year. 

*Facts* | Architects: MAD | Location

Thereses Gate 30


@MAD_ark infill project in Theresesgate, Oslo by Kurt:S, on Flickr



--------------------------------

*Facts* | Architects: Code | Location

Riverside Housing

The site is localized in a transition zone between the block structure of Grünerløkka and the green landscape of the Aker River. The shape of the building is motivated by a desire to create a closure of the block towards the Aker River. The building embraces the nearby building lines and continues these. Some of the corners of the building and transitions are faceted to mute the volume effect and to give the building an independent expression. The largest of the facettes in the south direction, gives space for the canopy of an old beech.


----------



## Galro

^^ A construction update of the later taken in January this year: 



IceCheese said:


> I went on a little photo-spree today. It's been far too long since last time :cheers:
> 
> Søndre gate 2. Still no cladding, only plaster:


Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99498102&postcount=4936


----------



## Galro

*Østensjøveien 40*

Facts | Architects: LPO | Location

Urbanization of a part office part industrial area at Bryn, Oslo. The buildings will vary in height from 5 to 8 floors. The plan awaits final political approval. 

Østensjøveien 40

Overview: 









Pedestrian streets and squares:









Dimensions:









Bird view:


----------



## Galro

*The Teachers House - Smykkeskrinet*

A older projects that was completed before I made this tread and have been featured at Archdaily.com. 

*Facts* | Architects: Element | Location

The Teachers House - Smykkeskrinet

Smykkeskrinet is characterized by its strong spatial qualities, a wide, slack staircase along the facade functioning as the main vertical venue for mingling, and the artistically enhanced onramental facade.

Element was the winner among three invitees competing for utdanningsforbundets new conference center. Emphasis was put on an innovative facade expression and clear organization of functions. The conference center is an extension to Utdanningsforbundets existing office building in the same block, but is separated as its own unit and functions as a new "portal" to the organization.* The facade toward the street conveys Utdanningsforbundets role and responsibility to education represented by reflective letters and symbols. The carrying structure for the facade is of glass fins developed in collaboration wiht Skandinaviska Glassystem AB in Sweden. In addition to functioning as an esthetical element, the facade also acts as a sunscreen to attain good U-factors and at the same time avoid a reflective glass appearance. The project is designed with a heat pump as one of many ecological measures. Plan- og bygningetaten in Oslo has stated that Smykkeskrinet is a key project for Hausmannskvartalene when it comes to adaptation and modern architecture.
























































All pictures: Taken from Archdaily.com


----------



## Galro

*Bøler Church*

Another older project.

*Facts* | Architects: Hansen-Bjørndal | Location

Bøler Church 

The new Bøler church is the result of an open architectural competition in 2004. The church stretches across a falling terrain, with the main functions either elevated on a plateau (church hall), on ground level (congregation hall) or dug into the ground (chapel).

A sheltering side wing of brick protects the functions from the traffic and the raised rail tracks to the east. The church patio is reached through a gateway, and opens up to the surrounding nature.The main church hall is entered through an anteroom, and the ceiling lifts towards the far wall. 
The glazed areas of the sidewalls give glimpses of the nature outside and the shifting seasons.The main spaces are oriented vertically and connected by a processional axis. Administrative and support functions are located in the side wings.

There is a parish kindergarten and a youth club in the lower level.The main roof structure is steel, supported by concrete columns and concealed by a timber ceiling inside, and copper cladding on the outside. The side wings are load bearing brick carrying insitu concrete slabs. The flat roofs have a green sedum covering.














































All pictures: Taken from Archdaily.com


----------



## Galro

*Sandvika Business Center*

*Facts* | Area: 25.000 m2 | Architects: Stein Halvorsen | Location

Sandvika Business Center

Office development in Sandvika, a suburb of Oslo. The facade will be clad in wood. The project is approved and construction will start imminently as far as I know. 




























All renders by Oxivisuals


----------



## Galro

*Trondheimsveien 25*

*Facts* | Architects: Hille-Melbye | Location

Trondheimsveien 25

160 new student apartments is currently under construction in Trondheismveien 25. The project wil also include upgrading the bcakyard of the whole block into "park standard".










From what I understand, then the facade will be built with the same material and have a very similar expression to this infill by the same architecture firm. It remains to be seen how well this expression translate onto this much larger project. 










The building above on streetview


----------



## Galro

^^ Construction update taken today:



Registered_User said:


> The construction work for 160 new student apartments is slightly on its way in Trondheimsveien 25, on the grounds of an old petrol station.
> There is a high demand for student housing in Oslo, so I am 100 % sure these are warm welcomed.
> Location - More info
> 
> Pictures from today:


Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102473189&postcount=5203


----------



## Galro

*Portalen*

*Facts *| LPO | Location

Portalen 

Proposal to build two 11 floor hotels with an apartment building in between on the site of what is today a parking lot in Lillestrøm, a suburb of Oslo. It's worth nothing that these renders only show a 10 floor building - the developers decided to increase the size of their proposal after these renders were made. The plan was on hearing till 13. of mars.


----------



## Galro

*Diagonale - the office part*

*FACTS* | Area: 12 400m2| Architects: Lund Hagem + Atelier Oslo | *Homepage* | Location

Diagonale - the office part

Office building next to the opera. Part of the Deichman Library masterplan. Expected to be completed mid 2016.


----------



## Galro

*Bispevika*

*Facts* | Area: 34.011 m2 | Architects: Tegnestuen Vandkunsten | Location 

Bispevika

The site is unique, located right on the Oslo fjord with fantastic vistas and recreational values, at the same time an ultra-close location to the urban center. The entire area is developing rapidly and expanded with great momentum and a very intense density. The new opera is a major architectural and urban manifestation. It is characteristic of the skerries, the intermediary transitions - from the open sea to the very calm inland waters down to the little rock you can ingest with the feeling that no one has ever been there before. We want our structure to mime the story and create a hierarchy of transitions, both spatially and socially. The structure is point houses of varying size and height that twisted and turned so that both spatial tensions arise between the buildings and various opportunities for interaction. Many of the houses relate both to the public promenade and an inner, more sheltered area of ​​water that becomes a significant proportion of dwellings semi-private open space. Construction is expected to start 2013/2014.

Will contain 302 apartments.


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Thanks for all the interesting updates. Oslo really has a lot of nice architecture and these projects are mostly really nice.


----------



## Galro

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Thanks for all the interesting updates. Oslo really has a lot of nice architecture and these projects are mostly really nice.


Thanks for the comment too. It gets a little bit boring with pretty much no comments at all and just lonely me in this tread, but I guess there are limits to how interesting people find Oslo and its projects to be.


----------



## Galro

A renovation of a old industrial building that was completed last year, but have just been updated to the architects homepage where I found the pictures. 

*Facts *| Architects: Space group | Location

SIGNAL MEDIAHOUSE

In 2012 Space Group completed the refurbishment of the former industrial building for the textile firm Indigo designed by architects Ove Ekman and Einar Smith and erected from 1896 to 1899. This area along the Akerselva was historically referred to as Ny York due to its explosive development in 1858. Like its sister city today the area reflects a similar transformation towards a district focused on art, architecture and design, including DogA, AHO, KHiO, and Dansens Hus and now OCA.

Signal Mediahus sits next to the Akerselva River in Oslo. The original industrial building dating back to the the 18th century has rich history of uses. Part of the building burned has burned down in the 1980ies. The project, while preserving the historic, inserts a completely new architecture inside the shell of the old. The two correlates while both being clearly architecturally defined. 

The Signal Mediahus hosts several film production companies under one large glass roof. The program is organized around a main void that brings light from the glass roof into the deep section of the building. The void is intercepted by crossing stairs and the stairs becomes the social space

The building is planned in both plan and section as one large open space. The architectural solution also gives way to the MEP strategy. The open section gives a natural flow through the building, reduces consumption and minimizes the need for use of ventilation technical installations. The program is organized according to the best use of light, with the cinemas in the bottom, the sound studios in the ground level and the offices and meeting rooms at the top.

Is the building to the right:













































More pictures at the architects homepage.


----------



## Galro

Next page.


----------



## Galro

*Ensjøveien 17*

*Facts* | Area: 22 500 m2 | Kristin Jarmund | Location

Ensjøveien 17

The project was awarded 1st prize in an invited competition.

Surrounding a stepped garden that connects the main entrance and the adjacent public square, the building balances on the edge of the sloping terrain. It features 12 levels of office functions and one level of public functions on the ground floor, activating the public square with cafés, restaurants, shops etc.


----------



## timo9

:applause:


----------



## Groningen NL

Galro said:


> Thanks for the comment too. It gets a little bit boring with pretty much no comments at all and just lonely me in this tread, but I guess there are limits to how interesting people find Oslo and its projects to be.


Don't worry about not getting that many comments. I'm sure this thread gets plenty pageviews, but not everybody comments everytime you update it, wich ofcourse does not mean they didnt enjoy the pics and project info you shared. There is also a policy on scc to keep the threads clean, wich means moderators sometimes delete comments wich dont really add anything to the thread. Like going by everythread in the international section just to post ' thanks for the pics' for instance. Because of this the like button was added recently I guess. So, long story short: we appreciate your effort, keep up the good work.


----------



## thebackdoorman

Groningen NL said:


> Don't worry about not getting that many comments. I'm sure this thread gets plenty pageviews, but not everybody comments everytime you update it, wich ofcourse does not mean they didnt enjoy the pics and project info you shared. There is also a policy on scc to keep the threads clean, wich means moderators sometimes delete comments wich dont really add anything to the thread. Like going by everythread in the international section just to post ' thanks for the pics' for instance. Because of this the like button was added recently I guess. So, long story short: we appreciate your effort, keep up the good work.


+1. I always check out Oslo updates, though I rarely comment. Great low-rise architecture!


----------



## :jax:

Yes it must be boring/tiresome to add all these, but I appreciate a condensed version of these projects, even if I have seen the majority in other threads.


----------



## Galro

Groningen NL said:


> Don't worry about not getting that many comments. I'm sure this thread gets plenty pageviews, but not everybody comments everytime you update it, wich ofcourse does not mean they didnt enjoy the pics and project info you shared. There is also a policy on scc to keep the threads clean, wich means moderators sometimes delete comments wich dont really add anything to the thread. Like going by everythread in the international section just to post ' thanks for the pics' for instance. Because of this the like button was added recently I guess. So, long story short: we appreciate your effort, keep up the good work.


Fair enough. 


:jax: said:


> Yes it must be boring/tiresome to add all these, but I appreciate a condensed version of these projects, even if I have seen the majority in other threads.


No, it's not bad. Most of the info is copied from each projects treads and/or the architect homepages so it don't take much time at all.


----------



## Galro

*Konows gate 67B*

*Facts* | Architects: Solheim + Jacobsen  | Location

Konows gate 67B

A proposal to re-develop a old industrial building from the '60s into a modern office and car wash facility The plan includes an extension of the current building mass to the left and upgraded of the roof inot a public park and space for 20 row houses. I think the building itself looks rather bland (both now and after the upgrade), but I like the idea of roof row houses. 

Public park to the left, row houses to the right.


----------



## Galro

A nice and recently taken night panaroma picture of the Sørenga construction site. You can also see the lighten up tower at Tjuvholmen in the distance. Bispevika, as shown on the previous page, will be built to the right of Sørenga - basically between Sørenga and the rest of the city. 









_All rights reserved by jfk-photography.de @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8671157121/sizes/k/_


The city is definitely growing.


----------



## Galro

*Infill Holenderkvartalet*

*Facts* | Architects: Logg Arkitektur | Location

Infill Holenderkvartalet. 

A housing unit with retails in the first floor. 


























[/


----------



## Galro

*Uelandsgate 85*

Facts | Area: 25.000 m2 | Architects: Dark Arkitekter  | Location 

Uelandsgate 85

Large housing developments in Uelandsgate 85, on the outskirts of what is traditionally considered to be the cities inner city. The design consist of boxes of various bricks stacked on top of each other with some smaller pathes of wood in between. 

It's currently going through regulation. 




























The Lego version of the development: 









Renders by: Dark Arkitekter AS


----------



## Galro

*Voldsløkka Match*

^^ And right next to that development will this small stadion be built.

*Facts* | Architects: Sletvold Arkitekter | Location 

Voldsløkka Match

Designed to meet the needs of Norges Fotballforbund, the new Voldsløkka matchbane provides FIFA certificate 2 level facilities to the Sagene and Oslo communities. The proposal contains spectator space for 7000, club premises, Sagene Idrettsforening offices and full facilities for players, press and spectators.

The location of the new Voldsløkka matchbane, at the junction of Uelandsgate and Stavangergata, is based on a comprehensive development plan for the area.


----------



## Galro

*Østensjøveien 27*

A okay looking office building currently under construction. It's expected to be completed this year.

*Facts* | Architects: Henning Larsen | Location

Østensjøveien 27

_The new headquarters in Oslo is designed in collaboration with NCC Property Development as a modern passive house. The Integrated Energy Design of the building meets the FutureBuilt criteria for climate-neutral building, and the building will thus become one of Norway’s first spearhead projects in green building. _

The headquarters situated in Østensjøveien 27 has focus on daylight, spatial layout and sustainable materials. The building integrates the surrounding urban space as a direct part of its spatial qualities while also giving something back by opening up to the city so the in-house activities enrich the surrounding city life.

The building consists of two office units divided into two wings. The wings are connected by a large central panopticon where displaced, cubic meeting rooms stretch out into and fill up the atrium. A staircase winds all the way up through the panopticon providing users with contact and access to the individual floors.

The cafeteria is situated in one end of the panopticon and has direct access to a peaceful south-facing courtyard with large, light hardwood trees letting the light flow down through the tree crowns. A rippling water wall shields the courtyard from the noise and traffic of the city.


----------



## Galro

*Thorvald Meyers gate 61*

*Facts* | Architects: Moseng Poulsen | Location

Thorvald Meyers gate 61

A extremely tight infill at Grünerløkka, central Oslo. The two floor high infill will "hover" between two 19th century buildings. The project also includes building a two floor high building in the backyard of Thorvald Meyers gate 61. There will be two apartments, one in each of the buildings.


----------



## Galro

*Block 8*

*Facts *| Architects: Snøhetta | Location 

Block 8

A large re-development of a whole block in Lillestrøm, suburban Oslo. This development have been rather controversial. Originally it was presented as a 12 floor high building with a angular design by LPO. This design met many objections and the developers promised to hold a architectural competition to find a replacement design that everyone cold be happy with. The developer wasn't pleased with any of the design from the competition, and they decided to give the taks of designing a building for the site to Snøhetta instead. Snøhetta have just released two renders, both of the backyard, of their design for the plot. No renders of the frontage towards the street have been released.


----------



## Galro

^^ The now rejcted initial design by LPO for the same development:


----------



## Galro

*Extension of Oslo Airport, Gardermoen*

*Facts* | Architects: Narud Stokke Wiig | Location 

Extension of Oslo Airport, Gardermoen

An extension of Oslo Airport, Gardermoen to increase the capacity of the airport from 23 million passengers to 28 million a year. Construction started in 2011 and the extension is expected to be completed in 2017. 

*See the projects own tread for more information.*

The pier and the terminal to the right are the new parts (see the location link for a comparsion with the current situation).









Interior of the new part:



























The frontage (both new and old next to each other):









All illustrations: Team_T AS


----------



## Galro

*Mortensrud Torg*

*Facts* | Architects: Meinich Arkitekter| Location

Mortensrud Torg 

A smaller urrbanization project next to one of the end station of Oslo Metro. Most of the buildings will be 4 to 5 floors high, but the project also includes a higher building with 9 floors. 
Mortensrud Torg is currently under construction.


----------



## Galro

^^ Construction update taken by myself yesterday. My impression after having been there: 


Galro said:


> The architecture isn't much to brag about, but the execution was great. It had a really luxurious feel with plenty of wood and stone. The only thing that let it down was those visible concrete slabs on the side of what I presume are the staircases.



Mortensrud Torg by Inkooen, on Flickr


Mortensrud Torg by Inkooen, on Flickr


Mortensrud Torg by Inkooen, on Flickr


Mortensrud Torg by Inkooen, on Flickr

"Fruit and Vegetables"

Mortensrud Torg by Inkooen, on Flickr

This will be the base to the 9 floor high building:

Mortensrud Torg by Inkooen, on Flickr


Mortensrud Torg by Inkooen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

*Surely wood*

*Facts *| Location

Surely wood

Surely wood is a proposal for an infill project containing studio flats and spaces for retail. The project is placed in Hegdehaugsveien, Oslo’s most prominent shopping street. The building is planned with sustainable energy solutions with green roofs and wooden facades. The project was comissioned by Wahl Eiendom AS and is due to be erected during 2013

Team: Erlend Blakstad Haffner, Joana Branco, Ingeborg Cappelen Lindheim, Attila Eris, Monika Steiger

Source: http://www.fantasticnorway.no/?portfolio=wood#!prettyPhoto


----------



## Galro

*Sørengstranda*

*Facts* | Architects: LPO | *Homepage* | Location

Sørengstranda

A recently launched residental development placed centrally on Oslos waterfront. Will consist 212 apartments devided between two blocks, and with commercial space in first floor facing the bay. It's expected to be completed in 2015. 

I like it. Not very exciting, but it got a classy and timeless feel to it. At least I think so anyway.


----------



## Galro

*Vålerenga stadium - the office part*

*Facts* | Area: 70.000m2 | Architets: Lund + Slaatto | Location

Vålerenga stadium - the office part

Four office "towers" planned at Helsfyr, Oslo. The office development is intended to partly finance a new stadium next door. It will be built in area that is dominated by suburban-style development where little thoughst have gone into how each building connect with each other and the surrounding streets, as evident by the renders. This development will hopefully be a stept towards urbanization of this part of the city. The highest building will be 59.5m. 

It's currently going through regulation.


----------



## Galro

You ruined the nice template I had established. hno:


----------



## Þróndeimr

Galro said:


> You ruined the nice template I had established. hno:


No i did not! :cheers:


----------



## Galro

Great. kay:


----------



## Galro

*VOLDELØKKEN APARTMENTS*

*Facts* | Architects: Reiulf Ramstad | Location

VOLDELØKKEN APARTMENTS

A backyard infill apartment building. The architects description: 

The project strives for a conscious application of architecture, elements and materials that will reinforce the site’s character. The apartment building offers modern architecture and design of high quality to its inhabitants. The experience of the historical farm should be conserved and reinforced, and the new construction will be a constituent part of the whole with a site-specific architecture of good housing. An architectural concept provides a coherent impression of the interactions between new and old, architecture and landscape. The sketch proposal underlines a clear architectural gestalt and proximity to the farm’s timber construction, as opposed to alienating formalism.


----------



## Galro

*Folkets Hus-kvartalet*

*Facts* | Architects: Hille Melbye | Location

Folkets Hus-kvartalet

A urban block proposed for Lillestrøm, suburban Oslo. It's planned to be 9 floors high and house about 200 apartments. 




























New and enlarged renders will hopefully be released soon.


----------



## Galro

*Green House - Dælenenggata 36*

*Facts* | Architects: Element | Location

Green House - Dælenenggata 36

Infill at upper Grunerløkka. It's planned to be completed sometime during this year. The architects description:

The plot is set along a green stretch of land in the middle of Oslo. The neighboring buildings are characterized by older brick constructions in distinctive colors such as goldenrod, red, beige and green. The idea is to give the green back to the city, both in a symbolic and physical sense. The "living green" will be on the roof garden, on the ground and on the wall facing the neighboring courtyard to the northwest. The "symbolic green" are the other three facades toward the street and the park made of recycled aluminum and glass with ceramic print pattern that will provide the illusion of looking through the leaves in a tree canopy. The art also helps to solve the functional and technical requirement, like railings on the balconies and noise reduction.

Structure: 1 mm recycled aluminum in various colors that acts as a wind barrier. The next two layers are planned with 4 mm toughened glass with ceramic print, except in front of the balconies where there is a single layer made of laminated and toughened glass with ceramic print. Combined, these three layers and color schemes make the desired "green effect" in conjunction with wood as planned in all the balcony alcoves and the exterior cladding on the lower floor. As shown in the 3d illustrations it is desired that the Green House will appear green, and not with gray aluminum as issues related to reflection can pose a problem. The final colors of the aluminum and ceramic print, and the degree of transparency will be further developed.

There is established a rooftop garden (a roof garden has greater quality than a roof terrace as it is designed with approx. 70 cm soil) on the entire building's main volume and shared outdoor area which is built to the southwest and along the length of the building towards the pedestrian and cycle paths. In addition, several of the apartments have two balconies.

Somewhat poor renders:


----------



## Galro

^^ Construction update. I guess they were taken early this year:



















Source: www.infill.no


----------



## vonbingen

HALLO great projects .i have a question : is a "metro" an underground tube planned in Oslo ? thanks


----------



## Galro

^^ I'm not quite sure I understand your question. Are you asking if there are any additional metro lines planned in the city? If so, then yes. There is one called Fornebubanen (which will serve a newly built suburb called Fornebu) which is currently going through planning. There are also talks about building an additional tunnel through downtown but no concrete plans have been submitted yet.


----------



## Galro

*Schous plass*

*Facts* | Architects: Landskaperiet | Location

Schous plass

Plan to upgrade Schous plass at Grunerløkka. The project was approved on February this year.


----------



## Galro

*Ekebergveien 226-228*

*Facts* | Architects: A-lab | Location

Ekebergveien 226-228

Apartment building planned at Nordstrand. It's part of a larger densification plan for the area. It will replace two detached suburban houses. It's currently going through planning.


----------



## Galro

*Cecille Thoresens vei 12*

*Facts* |Architects: Dyrvik | Location 

Cecille Thoresens vei 12

Two eight floors high and three seven floors apartment buildings are being planned at Lambertseter, suburban Oslo. They will have open gardens between them and commercial spaces on the first floor.


----------



## timo9

:cheers:


----------



## Galro

*Harbitzalléen*

*Facts* | Architects: LPO | Location

Harbitzalléen

A mixed-use proposal for re-development a plot at Skøyen. It's currently going through regulation.


----------



## Galro

*Schweigaardsgate 33*

*Facts *| Architects: LPO | Location 

Schweigaardsgate 33

Two angled glass-boxes are being planned for central Oslo.


----------



## Galro

*Vulkan*

*Facts* | Architects: LPO + Niels Torp | Location

Vulkan 

A redevelopment scheme of a former iron smelting plant to the Akerselva river. The project have been under construction for a few years and the first steps are already completed (see below). I guess the whole thing will be completed during this year or early next year.









(Click on "location" to compare wit the former situation.)


----------



## Galro

^^ A few pictures of the completed part. 









http://cardinalguzman.wordpress.com/









http://cardinalguzman.wordpress.com/









http://www.nielstorp.no/?p=1966









http://www.nielstorp.no/?p=1966









http://www.nielstorp.no/?p=1966


----------



## Galro

*Infill Geitmyrsveien 33C*

*Facts* | Architects: Crux | Location

Infill Geitmyrsveien 33C

A detached block to be built in Geitmyrsveien, St Hanshaugen. The project will be located right next to the Voldsløkken apartment building shown on this very page. The architecture sadly appears to be rather boring with the most exciting thing being the roof garden if you ask me.


----------



## Galro

*Shuffle - Haugerud redevelopment plan*

This project won a Europan competition to redesign a suburban local center into something more passable back in 2010. I have not heard anything more about it since then and I have not been able to located any more recent info either, so I guess there is a possibility for it being completely dead. I will update this post when I find out more about it and its process.  

*Facts *| Eriksen Skajaa | Location

Shuffle - Haugerud redevelopment plan

Description from Europan Norway:

This proposal argues for a radical new strategy that aims at infiltrating the existing structures by adding a new layer. The project makes reference to the traditional ‘tun’ organisation in Norwegian vernacular architecture, but could also be seen as an interpretation of a “garden city”, evoking a topology that has proven to be successful in the eastern parts of Oslo. The jury believes this to be an interesting house type that could contribute to a positive identity for Haugerud. The buildings create a village-like atmosphere with multifunctional structures that can be used for housing as well as public functions. The low and dense layout for the area could invest new, semi-urban qualities into the existing late-modernist plan. 

However, the jury finds the proposal quite rigid and formalistic, and insensitive in that it does not really adapt to different situations. The north-south orientation of the homogeneous, repetitive scheme is questionable, and tends to detach the new centre from its surroundings in concern to orientation, infrastructure and landscape. Further, the size of the buildings appears to be under-dimensioned, and should be elaborated towards a greater degree of variety in response to the needs of the various inhabitants and family structures, thus heightening the diversity within the system. The jury also considers the hierarchy of programme and function to be problematic. The public programmes should be carefully placed in order to create a clear and useful order among public, semi-private and private spaces.

Nevertheless, we see great architectural potential in the project that could lead to an attractive and reasonable revitalisation of Haugerud.





































More pictures: http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/eriksen_skajaa_architects_wins_europan_10_for_oslo_norway/


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *FACTS* | Architects: Lund Hagem + Atelier Oslo | Location
> 
> Deichman Library


How the location of the library appears right now. They will start construction of the library pretty much imminently after they are done with constructing the surrounding infrastructure. 









Source: http://osloiforandring.origo.no/-/image_pile/show/1306821_bilder?ref=checkpoint


----------



## Galro

*Bekkestua Senter step 2*

*Facts* | Architects: Link arkitektur | Location

Bekkestua Senter step 2

Apartment project in Bekkestua.


----------



## Galro

*Villenga*

*Facts* | Architects: Eriksen Skajaa | Location

Villenga 

One proposal for the development of Villenga in Ski, suburban Oslo. There are at least one another proposal though, so this may not make it. I just thought it was nice so I wanted to post it.


----------



## Galro

*Finstadkvartalet*

FACTS | Architects: Dyrvik | Location 

Finstadkvartalet

How the planned city blocks at Sandvika could end up looking like. It still early in the process though so I guess we will see some changes in design - not to mention a reduction in height so typical of Norway. The project will include a "Spanish steps" between the two buildings.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *Facts* | Architects: LPO | *Homepage* | Location
> 
> Sørengstranda
> 
> A recently launched residental development placed centrally on Oslos waterfront. Will consist 212 apartments devided between two blocks, and with commercial space in first floor facing the bay. It's expected to be completed in 2015.
> 
> I like it. Not very exciting, but it got a classy and timeless feel to it. At least I think so anyway.


Construction will start this week: http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Rema-bygger-i-Bjorvika-7353257.html#.UnBPmhDwrLx


----------



## Galro

*Sørumsand*

*Facts *| Architects: C.F. Møller | Location 

Sørumsand 

One of three proposed masterplans for the development of Sørumsand downtown. I have sadly not found larger renders of the other two proposals yet. 

C.F. Møllers proposal contains what would be Norways highest wooden building if it gets built.


----------



## Galro

*Oslo Business Park*

*Facts *| Architects: Kristin Jarmund | Location

Oslo Business Park

Oslo Business Park is a revitalisation of the old Siemens Headquarter, transforming it into a modern business campus.

Oslo Business Park is situated on the main road between Oslo City Centre and Gardermoen International Airport. The project is a renovation of the existing 45.000 m2 office as well as a master plan for another 50.000m2 new offices.

The existing complex forms a strict composition of orthogonal geometry. The 10 story high main building stands on the sloping site as a landmark visible from all over the Grorud Valley. The continuous horizontal bands of windows create a coherent style throughout the campus giving it an iconic presence in the landscape.

Our strategy is to preserve the precise architectural expression while upgrading the existing buildings. We've added a three dimensional layer to the facades giving the buildings balconies and bay windows expressing the various activities behind the facades.

We've also developed an extensive grid of shared facilities linking all parts of the campus. Meeting rooms, cafés, an auditorium, and a gym - all centred around sunken gardens throughout the campus linked by an underground network of corridors.

The renovation focuses on sustainable design and green architecture. It is the ambition that all new buildings shall achieve a BREEAM excellent rating.





































Very suburban ...


----------



## Galro

*LHL private hospital*

*Facts* | Architects: Nordic Office of Architecture | Location

LHL private hospital 

New private hospital and associated health campus.

The new hospital is about 30.000 m2 and will include wards, outpatient clinics and operating theatres for heart surgery. The establishment of a cancer clinic with diagnosis and treatment of cancer patients is also under consideration.

Nordic is working on this project with SLA landscape architects for Aspelin Ramm / James Storng for LHL in collaboration HENT entrepreneurs.


----------



## Galro

*New Ski train station*

Facts | Architects: LPO | Location

New Ski train station


----------



## Galro

*Nydalsveien 28*

*Facts* | Architects: Dark arkitekter | Location

Nydalsveien 28

Rebuilding of a office tower.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *Facts *| Architects: Dark | Location
> 
> Skårer Syd
> 
> The project was declared the winner of a parallel competition for the development of Skaarer syd, an area of approx. 22 acres at the end of Skårersletta Lørenskog. The Competition proposal shows a development of approx. 150,000 sqm, mainly housing. It established a common walk through the area in the north south direction that marks the end of Skårersletta, the center axis of the future “city” Skaarer. The common walk conveys the transition between the dense city in the north and the forest in the south. Towards Skaarersletta are common walk designed as a pedestrian street with cafes, kiosks and patios.
> 
> Further south is the square, park and a slope. The slope is a park/recreation area connecting to the crosscountry skiing paths only 100 meters away.
> The solution has higher buildings to the north along the Gamleveien and the cultural and shopping center Triaden. The settlement is tapered down to terraced singlefamily homes of 3-4 floors of the south.
> This creates a natural transition to the existing surrounding dwellings buildings.
> 
> The project shows great variety of building types with high-rise buildings, wafer blocks, patio blocks, single family homes and townhouses are represented. The area to the north relate to existing property boundaries, footpaths and roads as well as on critical directions and axes in the environment. This allows nonrectangular blocks with a freer structure that opens onto the existing small houses scattered settlement in the south.
> In the design of the quarters are laid special emphasis on creating diverse outdoor space with good sun exposure in the outside spaces and balconies/terraces as well as the possibility of overlooking Østmarka in the south.
> 
> A unanimous jury of the largest landowners StorOslo Project, Lørenskog, Hageland and Blomsterringen selected MarKant as the winner. HRTB and SJ architects were the other participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits and copyright to Dark Arkitekter AS.[/CENTER]


Larger and updated renders of this project:


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazing! Totally Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Galro

... And another piece of Oslos 19th century heritage bites the dust. 

From this:









To this: 


At google streetview prior to the demolition: 
https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Huitf...chzYsiXl5hPzinSCqj1C0g&cbp=12,304.9,,0,-25.91

hno:


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Galro*, have you posted this project here before? :?


----------



## Galro

^^ Yes. See here: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105204115&postcount=123


----------



## Galro

*Facts* | Architects: HDA Arkitekter | Location

Fetsund Station City


----------



## Galro

*Facts* | Architects: ARCASA | Location

Drammensveien 126


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *Facts* | Architects: Element | Location
> 
> Green House - Dælenenggata 36
> 
> Somewhat poor renders:


Pictures taken by me of the finished item:


Modern infill par Fredrik, on ipernity


Modern infill par Fredrik, on ipernity


Modern infill par Fredrik, on ipernity


Modern infill par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Galro

*Facts* | Architects: HDA Arkitekter | Location

Petter Møllers vei 15


----------



## Galro

*Facts* | Architects: LOF Arkitekter | Location

Middelthunsgate 17


----------



## Galro

*Facts* | Architects: KIMA Arkitektur | Location

Energy Central in Bjørvika


----------



## Galro

*Facts* | Architects: Reiulf Ramstad | Location

Infill Claus Riis Gate 5


----------



## Galro

*Facts *| Architects: a-lab | Location

Frysja Masterplan


----------



## Wendher$$on

Projetos muito lindos!!!


----------



## Þróndeimr

Development of the old airport-area continues. A new planned package contain a 140m tall tower.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *Facts* | Architects: Reiulf Ramstad | Location
> 
> Infill Claus Riis Gate 5


Construction update:

















http://infill.no/her-skal-det-bygges-12-nye-infill-leiligheter/


----------



## ItchyBoy

*Thanks*

Hello Galro!

I finally registered an account just to thank you for posting all these awesome and interesting pictures. I love this thread and enjoyed it from start to finish and owe you many thanks :banana::banana:
I can't wait to finally go and check out Norway for myself! In particular Oslo and Bergen. 

Thanks for the great work and dedication


----------



## beaniepotato

Welcome to the forum, ItchyBoy! 

Now then, it has been a long time and big news have been piling up. I believe the time has come for this thread to get back in the game. We have proposals, my lads. Oslo is growing, and that has been evident the past months. I won't go into the smaller projects, as I'm a lazy bastard, but two big ones are very worth the international forums. First up we have the competition for...

*Lilletorget 1*

The property was bought up last year, and the owners for the plot launched an architecture competition for more modern office space than what lies there today. It is a spot situated very centrally, very close to Oslo Plaza, and very suitable for high-rise development. There were 16 proposals from architects whose names have not been revealed, 4 of those have been chosen as finalists, and one of these will be chosen as the winner once June arrives. All of them can be seen here, and most should have a height of roughly 117 metres. The finalists are these:

*SuperTree*










*Green Water Land*










*Ripple Effect*










*Oslo Solar*










(all images courtesy of Entra Eiendom and IceCheese's photobucket account)


The next piece of news is related to the government quarter which was victim of the July 22 2011 bombings. Because of the unfortunate incident, the high-rise and its surroundings were left a mess. As a result of this, plans for renewal of the whole area emerged, and of course proposals came in left and right. This is not part of an architecture competition, as that comes later. No winner will be chosen of these, as it's merely to see what the possibilities of the area are. Without further ado...

*Oslo's new Regjeringskvartal/Government Quarter*

I could post many pictures and explain each project, but luckily the architects themselves have already done that for me by making these videos. Some of these are in English, and some are not. Even if you don't understand anything, it is still possible to sit back and enjoy the pretty pictures!

*Team Snøhetta*






*Team Asplan Viak*






*Team BIG*






*Team LPO*






*Team White*






*Team MVRDV*






*Team AHO/Oslo School of Architecture and Design*






And that's that! Hopefully members will still keep posting in this thread regularly. :cheers:


----------



## friedemann

The Team Big proposal is so cool...


----------



## Þróndeimr

Skøyen Masterplan
Schmidt Hammer Lassen has announced that SHL won international competition to design a 87,000 m2 masterplan in the area of Skøyen in central Oslo. Eureka Kvarteret 
will become a unifying urban development icon. It will draw a new skyline and a versatile reflection of city life by combining the diversity of the existing settlement as well 
as creating a connection to Oslo fjord. The plan will include a hotel and conference centre, housing, cafes and retail areas, offices and a day-care centre evoking a strong 
sense of community and urban life.

http://www.worldarchitecture.org/ar...jor-new-urban-development-in-oslo-norway.html


----------



## Galro

This thread have not been updated in long, so I thought I would do a little bit effort now. First out is what is probably my favorite current project in the city.

*P77 Urban Apartments* by Riulf Ramstad Architets. 
http://www.reiulframstadarchitects.com/p77-urban-apartments/


----------



## Galro

Hagegata 25 infill at Tøyen by SJ Architects.


----------



## Galro

Arcasa Architects design for a large development at Skøyen, close to the masterplan posted above by Þróndeimr (but not part of the same development). It appears to be of rather poor quality but it is quite dense.


















http://www.arcasa.no/


----------



## Galro

Orklas new 67m high headquarter at Skøyen. I believe they are currently doing groundworks at the site. Hardly a beauty this one either. Naarud Stokke Wiig are responsible for the design.



















They also have further plans to build another tower next to it, but this have yet to be approved:


----------



## Galro

Another development in Oslos inner city. I have just quoted the whole comment from our national forum.

*a-lab* is the winner of a parallell assignment for new student housing in Brenneriveien 11 for SiO, adjacent to Møller*veien* and Akerselva. The plan includes space for around 300 student apartments and storefronts in Brenneriveien + restaurant/bar space towards the river. Heights vary from 6 to 13 floors.

The project is in it's earliest stages of case work.















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=127197&page=324


----------



## Galro

A large development at Bislett. Again by Arcasa Architects.


----------



## Galro

New city block in central Oslo at Grønland:


----------



## Galro

A proposal for a high glass-box and a glass bowl in Kvadraturen opposed the opera: 











Link to the case at PBE


----------



## Galro

Two proposed urban developments at Fornebu, the old main airport of Oslo. 

First is a weird infill development around the Telenor building , which massive modern groundscraper there. 




















Second is another development at the plot next door.


----------



## Galro

Kvartal 10, Lillestrøm (basically a suburb of Oslo) by Dark arkitekter.


----------



## Galro

Another Lillestrøm development planned next to the train station.


----------



## Galro

Nordre Gate by Alliance Arkitekter. It was just approved. It will actually be constructed in wood despite its appearance.

The current situation can be seen here: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9210...rV4b96EMIDlFffx-xw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> Depends on what you mean by the city center, but I do believe there is a very good change that a skyline of sort will be developed in and around Skøyen. There are already a number of highrise proposals there and I suspect we will see even more when Orklas headquarter have been completed and if other proposals are approved.
> 
> While that is said I do agree that there is a potential at Vaterland too, as not only are there two other highrises already there (and a proposed third one) but the area is also completely failure of urban planning as it is. The issue is that there is quite a lot opposition to new highrises there - both because it blocks the view fro many that lives in the neighborhoods behind and because it will be visible for everyone and anyone who uses the central parts of the city, meaning there will be lots of people with opinion on it.



Thanks for the pics and for detailing the history. I have seen the pics before, yes, but it´s long ago.

When I said "city center", I actually meant that in a strict sense, close to that defined by the following map:










I added some to the map: The red fields are the two proper highrises existing today (having defined Oslo`s "skyline" for 25 years - that`s turning boring). Green is the plot in question. Blue are concrete proposals, which however are stalled. Orange mark spots where architectural think-thanks have modelled highrises, while that orange spot outside of the central area is my idea of a spot where an uninteresting Plattenbau-bygning housing a parkinghouse could be replaced by a new highrise. Nine towers to invent Oslo.

About the Vaterland area, by the way (the name sounds completely ridicilous to anyone german speaking - litterary meaning "fatherland"), you are right. This is why I also think it`s the best place to develop Oslo skyline.


----------



## Galro

^^ In that case I agree that that is only place with a realistic potential for a skyline, something I personally think is a good thing as I think it would look very messy highrises all over the place. I don't think it is fair to call both the proposed highrises stalled though. The Lilletorget project have just been launched and they are also working on the Krystallklar project but they have admittedly been _very_ slow at it. I don't know if you are aware but there are also plans to extend Postgirobygget and Oslo Plaza as well as building a high-ish tower as part of the re-development scheme of the central station.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> The new extension of Gardemoen Airport (Oslos main airport) opened today.


I found some more and better pictures of the completed extension. It doubled the capacity of the airport. 




































































































http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/gardermoen/anmeldelse-av-nye-gardermoen/a/23983355/


----------



## Galro

Infill in Trondheimsveien by Skaara arkitekter. I do not know how far they have come with this one.



















https://skaara.no/prosjekter/trondheimsveien/


----------



## Galro

New national museum construction update (from March).


----------



## Galro

^^ Renders (I put it a own post to make the page less picture-heavy):


----------



## Galro

Infill in Thereses Gate 30. It's currently under construction. I went past it this week and it have started rising but I did not take any pictures nor I have found any online.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *Facts* | Architects: A-lab | Location
> 
> Ekebergveien 226-228
> 
> Apartment building planned at Nordstrand. It's part of a larger densification plan for the area. It will replace two detached suburban houses. It's currently going through planning.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/zXlOg9O.jpg


This building have been completed. The partial wooden facade was dropped at some point which I think left the building looking quite cold and uninviting. 




































http://www.bygg.no/article/1302462?image=dp-image88748-1302517


----------



## mjoks007

^^ That building actually still look like a render even though is completed


----------



## Galro

^^ I think it is the reflection in the aluminium facade which gives it a certain unnatural glow to it in those pictures.


----------



## Galro

There is a proposal to replace this hideous once brutalistic but now postmodern highrise in Pilestredet 33 with a rather bland building of similar height. 










Proposed replacement:


----------



## GGJ16

In my opinion, this last one looks great ! Of course, it will depend on the quality of materials and detail, but from what I can see, it will make this site a huge improvement


----------



## Galro

^^ It will definitely be a huge improvement to the area, no doubt about it, but don't think it is unfair to categorize the design as rather bland. Still I much prefer bland over almost offensively ugly, especially when it is inside the inner city like this is.


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> I don't think it is fair to call both the proposed highrises stalled though. The Lilletorget project have just been launched.



So what you say is that there are good chances for this one ?!
I´ll take the job to make a new exposure of it, then:

This is the plot today









This is a crude illustration, not the proposed design, but gives an overview of the area.









My favourite design thus far.

















View from the north east.


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> they are also working on the Krystallklar project but they have admittedly been _very_ slow at it.



Yes, this project has been in circulation for a long time. The last time I got an update, the delay was due to the future needs of the main bus terminal.

This is the bus station today:









This was last the favoured, future plan.









Since the plan was not sure, the plot wherethe Krystallklar tower is proposed was needed as a backup plan for the bus station. Since it is an important infrastructural element, the need trumps others interests.









It would do great things for the skyline, so a rapid clarification would be the best for all interests.


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> So what you say is that there are good chances for this one ?!


I would say it is pretty much guaranteed to be built. The planning authorities even produced a 27 floor proposal of their own (although I believe it was thinner) so they are not opposed to the height and I can't see why anyone else would be either.

I don't think the design chosen is particularly good looking though but then again I did not really like many of the competing designs I saw. 



ELH said:


> Yes, this project has been in circulation for a long time. The last time I got an update, the delay was due to the future needs of the main bus terminal.


They re-started the process late last year and the plan was put out on public hearing this March. The current plan is for a higher and slimmer tower than what your renders show (which is the old design). I have not been able to find any good renders of the new design but the plan is available here if you can read Norwegian: 
http://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/showfile.asp?jno=2017027704&fileid=6964984


----------



## Galro

Urban development proposed in Sinsenveien next to Løren. Shame about the open backyard towards Lørenveien though.



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9318...4!1sugglPhd_Hv8C3X8IBE67_A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Sørkedalsveien 8, also known as RIFT, at Majorstua. Expected completion is by this summer but the construction pictures were taken in January so I assume they are quite outdated by now. I have absolutely no idea what's going on with that golden door. 














































http://www.byggenytt.no/bilde/rift/0edf1462d3fb93304452220195cb3493


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> I have not been able to find any good renders of the new design but the plan is available here if you can read Norwegian


Yes, I´m norwegian. I lived in germany for years b.c.o. marriage, but am back (with her) now. I keep Hannover in my logo b.c. I´m often back there and because I posted a still existing thread about the city.

I made a drawing of all plots of the "Vaterland area" where highrises could be possible if things go optimally for us highrise-fans:








I´m sorry for the terrible quality but it´s just to give a very crude impression. At least, Oslo would have a skyline in stead of an aborted attempt at one.


----------



## Galro

^^ It will take _many_ years before the old bus terminal is replaced. I think it is more likely that will be see re-development of Byporten and Oslo city before that, and both of them will likely includes some sort of highrise given the location.


----------



## Galro

Some pictures of the completed re-cladding of Torvbygget (the market building) in Nydalen by Kristin Jarmund arkitekter. 

Before: 









Now: 


























http://kj-a.no/torgbygget/


----------



## Galro

Some pictures of the completed renovation of the Nydalen Metro station.
¨












































http://kj-a.no/nydalen-metro-station-2016/


----------



## Galro

Proposal to upgrade Kongsveien and build a tunnel to run the Ljabru tram line through.



















The current situation can be seen here: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Ko...f609733671b6b34!8m2!3d59.8896082!4d10.7687104


----------



## Galro

Housing block proposed in Hans Nielsen Hauges gate 50 at Sinsen right next to the Metro line and the Ring 3 ring road.


----------



## Galro

Solheimstunet in Lørenskog in suburban Oslo construction update (from April).


----------



## Galro

Six row houses and a kindergarden to be built in backyard of Kampengata 18 at Kampen in Oslo.



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9124...4!1sJwZOicCnBdpOf11ref5C0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

The winner in the architectural competition for the extension of the Viking Ship museum at Bygdøy in Oslo from AART architects. Although this design is the one expected to be built, Statsbygg (the developer of buildings owned by the Norwegian government) will also work further with the teams that come second and third in case this designs should prove to be infeasible. The museum will at earliest be completed by 2021. 














































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/By...01db8879e9b14a6!8m2!3d59.9100112!4d10.6802393


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It reminds me of a contemporary Viking hut. I guess that was the intention?


----------



## Galro

^^I can see where you are coming from, but I do not think it was the intention as the architects do not mention anything about it on their homepage. The shape of the extension is largely dictated by the shape of the original building so I guess it is just a coincidence.


----------



## Galro

Some angled glass boxes that are currently under construction in Schweigaards gate 33.


----------



## Galro

Proposed re-clad of Dronnings Mauds Gate 15 in Vika by MAD arkitekter.

Before (brown building in the middle): 









Future:


----------



## Galro

And a similar re-development for Rådhusgaten 5 in Kvadraturen. I like that we lose these hideous buildings but I wish their replacements were little less office ghetto looking.

Before:









Future:


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *Facts* | Architects: Hille-Melbye | Location
> 
> Trondheimsveien 25
> 
> 160 new student apartments is currently under construction in Trondheismveien 25. The project wil also include upgrading the bcakyard of the whole block into "park standard".


I come across this post when searching through the thread to see whether I had posted another project or not, and I realized that I never added a update on the completed building. So here it is. I thought it had actually been completed a couple of years now, but the architects homepage have 2016 as finishing date so who knows. I'm reasonable happy with the end results even if it does not look very similar to the rendering and the fit and finish does not look top notch. One thing I do not like though is the entrance. I think it should have opened up more there. Now it looks like a complete afterthought. 









http://hille-melbye.no/projects/boliger/trondheimsveien 25

The site before:


----------



## Galro

Construction update (from the 10th of April) on the fish market that are being built in front of the city hall. Design is by Dark Arkitekter.


----------



## Galro

A housing block in the "Ensjø city", which is an attempt at urbanizing a former industrial park at the eastern edge of Oslos inner city that is currently under construction. I quite like it for what it is, although I really wish the balconies weren't as chunky. The first building step of this block is expected to be completed next year. 



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/En...0c2bc3dc31f847f!8m2!3d59.9137359!4d10.7878399


----------



## Galro

The Skårer syd area in Lørenskog in Suburban Oslo are also under construction. Currently the are building the step seen to the left in the first rendering. The latest construction update I found was from late 2016 so I think it is safe to assume that they have come a lot further since then. 




























The location can be found here: https://www.google.no/maps/place/14...372c2fd0af4550d!8m2!3d59.9202357!4d10.9605801


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> The new Munch museum construction update (from the 7th of April):
> 
> https://media.snl.no/system/images/22127/standard_Lambda.jpg


Construction update of the Munch Museum from today (taken by Marshol): 











Galro said:


> New Deichmanske main library construction update (from the 15th of April).
> 
> http://blogg.deichman.no/nyedeichman/files/2013/03/Bj-rvika_Deichman-1024x637.png


Construction update of the Deichmanske library from today (taken by Marshol):









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944576&page=38


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *Facts *| Architects: a-lab | Location
> 
> Frysja Masterplan
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MHZFLS7.jpg


The first building have gotten demolished and a temporary sales office have been built on the site of this project. 









A new rendering have also been made available of the western half of this project (which is the one that will be developed first):


----------



## Galro

I made this maps showing what I think are the majority of urban (ish) projects that are either under planning or under construction in Oslo + parts of the surrounding urban area (not everything is seen in satellite picture) right now. It's based on my memory so some projects may be omitted. I'm not that updated on what is happening in the suburbs (especially Groruddalen) so I assume there are more projects there that I'm simply not aware of. It also does not include infrastructure which Oslo will get a number large-scale projects of in the future. The original picture was found here: https://flic.kr/p/QHQEK1 










Larger version (2400 pixels wide): http://i.imgur.com/HlfbhGc.jpg


----------



## Galro

Some pictures of the Sørenga development which is essentially completed by now.

I think there is general agreement among Norwegian users that this development turned out to be a disappointment. I at least had hopped for something more similar to the Sluseholmen development in Copenhagen or Tjuvholmen here in Oslo. Instead we ended up with a rather monotone development with little variation in the designs and colors used. The fit and finish also appeared rather poor in some places. While that said, even though I was disappointed, it still offers some qualities: At least it is built around a rather urban street grid (thankfully we did not build this proposal instead), they built a couple of canals which I always like, a number of the buildings have green roofs which contrasts nicely against the dark bricks and blue sea, and the last two buildings had rather nice designs. These buildings are not really shown in these pictures, but I will post some more of them at a later date should I find some. 





































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Sø...e16dd8c4834a9!8m2!3d59.90211!4d10.75486?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Nordre Gate by Alliance Arkitekter. It was just approved. It will actually be constructed in wood despite its appearance.
> 
> The current situation can be seen here: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9210...rV4b96EMIDlFffx-xw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


Some more renderings from an ad for apartments in the building. It is expected to be completed by 2019. As mentioned it will be fully constructed in wood. 




































https://www.finn.no/realestate/newb...8823&page=3&location=0.20061&location=0.20003


----------



## Galro

Re-development plans for the old cable factory at Økern. The design is by A-lab.




























The site today:









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/search/økern/@59.9279528,10.8176376,722m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> A yet another new city block in Lillestrøm. I believe this one should be under construction now.


Construction update:


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *Facts *| Architects: a-lab | Location
> Frysja Masterplan
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/3z9EECn.jpg


The first apartments of Frysja developments have been put out on the market. Here are one new renderings and a larger version of one already posted from the sales add. The first building step is expected to be completed in 2019. 

Do note all the greeneries that are on the northern side of the development though. This is all parts of the protected landscape area of Maridalen/Nordmarka and it marks the northern edge of the Oslo building zone. I think it is quite cool that we are starting to see relatively dense and urban developments so close to the edges of the urban area. I think this closeness of the countryside and the forest to the city is a rather unique feature of Oslo.


















https://www.finn.no/realestate/newb...7028&page=3&location=0.20061&location=0.20003


----------



## Galro

Infill in Hegdehaugsveien 25 by Arcasa. Rather basic architecture to say the least but at least it fills a void in the streetscape.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9213...4!1syabT3NNtywfeRMYMARw76A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ELH

Thanks for all the updates Galro!

I´m not a fan of Oslo´s current direction in all cases, but thanks to your big effort, I have a better overview of it.

Oslo isn´t free of quality projects and because they are rare, I enjoy them all more when they do surface and materialize.


----------



## vxxrarurgitu

*Wonderful city*

It'll be a wonderful city in the world.


----------



## ELH

Update from the construction of the new national museum, which according to norwegian newspaper VG will be the largest museum of northern europe (however that defined).


















Source: http://www.vg.no/rampelys/kunst/se-det-nye-nasjonalmuseet-i-fugleperspektiv/a/23982555/


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> Thanks for all the updates Galro!
> 
> I´m not a fan of Oslo´s current direction in all cases, but thanks to your big effort, I have a better overview of it.
> 
> Oslo isn´t free of quality projects and because they are rare, I enjoy them all more when they do surface and materialize.


Thanks.

I don't think the quality of our projects are the issue as such though. I am admittedly not completely neutral, but I can't say I see so much more quality developments in other cities and I think Oslo actually have built up a sizable amount of quality modern architecture since the turn of the century. At least to my taste.

While that is said I do think there are some serious issues when it comes to the continuity of planning in this city and probably the country in general. It becomes a hotchpotch where every urban development becomes a island with little connections to each other. 

Another issue I think we have is the lack of official acknowledgement of mistakes done in the past. I believe Oslo have done a lot of mistakes when it comes to urban planning from the '30s and the onwards and most people on the street seems to mirror this opinion, which is partly why Oslo have gotten a rather poor reputation. However if you talk to officials and the people in charge of developing the city for the future then they will rarely agree with you. This makes it very hard to undue to mistakes of the pasts and hampers large part of the cities ability to become a functioning and attractive urban environment. Ideally I would have liked to see it work targeted at restoring the urban street grids of the historic inner city and rebuilding some specific pieces of lost architecture.

Still I believe that the city is probably on the right track. The city have gotten considerable better, denser, less car-centric and more enjoyable only on the time I've been member on this forum let alone from the time when I grew up.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Interesting thread.



Galro said:


> While that is said I do think there are some serious issues when it comes to the continuity of planning in this city and probably the country in general. It becomes a hotchpotch where every urban development becomes a island with little connections to each other.


Contemporary architecture is probably better in Oslo than in most other cities. I have to say Tjuvholmen is the most pleasant modern city quarter I've ever visited. In addition to the high quality architecture the area is very lively which is something most modern developments normally seem to struggle with. However, Tjuvholmen is very posh and looks borderline 'fake', especially considering that Oslo overall is a quite gritty city. As you say the sharp contrast with the rest of the city feels weird.



Galro said:


> Another issue I think we have is the lack of official acknowledgement of mistakes done in the past. I believe Oslo have done a lot of mistakes when it comes to urban planning from the '30s and the onwards and most people on the street seems to mirror this opinion, which is partly why Oslo have gotten a rather poor reputation.


Oslo is not as well planned as the other Nordic capitals and the city centre does 'suffer' from messy streets and bulky post-war developments, much like British cities do. However, as you move away from the commercial heart of the city there are some lovely leafy areas with beautiful buildings. Grünerløkka is particularly great. The fact that Oslo's city centre fragmented and modern also allows for larger scale projects giving the city a more contemporary look and image - just look at the cool harbour developments.


----------



## Curz

Galro said:


> Some pictures of the completed upgrade of Prinsens Gate in Kvadraturen. It was made into a street reserved for trams like what Storgata will also become. It's quite hard to find pictures of the finished results though so maybe I will go down and take some pictures on my own one day, but this is what I've found for now. Both the location and the situation before the upgrade can be seen here:


Did they remove tracks from Tollbugata?


----------



## Galro

Curz said:


> Did they remove tracks from Tollbugata?


They are planning to, but they are still there at the moment as far as I know. Tollbugata is supposed to be developed into a street reserved for buses when everything is done.


----------



## Galro

A proposed re-development of a parking lot outside of the Bjerke horse racing track in Suburban Oslo. 










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Bj...fc5f77db3!8m2!3d59.9406203!4d10.8088285?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Construction update of a "infill" (although the plot was built up in the past too) in Huitfeldts gate 15 by Jensen & Skodvin.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Hu...8f045778b9b84f80!8m2!3d59.913786!4d10.7241285


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> I don't think the quality of our projects are the issue as such though. I am admittedly not completely neutral, but I can't say I see so much more quality developments in other cities and I think Oslo actually have built up a sizable amount of quality modern architecture since the turn of the century. At least to my taste.


Yes, Oslo at least changes. There are cities in Europe feeling as stalled (even if things do get built), such as Hannover (which is why I have focused only on its historic architecture in my thread about it). Oslo grows, so of the mass being build, some projects have good quality. Maybe a higher number of projects than in one of those cities feeling as having stalled. Off course, being stalled is no eternal condition. Oslo was, in the 80s.

I like the whole Tjuvholmen (which is a big chunk of development), the Opera and I can tolerate the rest of the Bjørvika developments. These projects should be judged on their own premises, as city elongations.

It is the direction of the rest of the city I have objections with. Off course, I`m not alone about voicing concerns. Too few architects draw too much of the new urban housing (which reduces architectural variation). These are often build to mend dire housing shortage; never a good prescription for lasting and quality architecture.

Others have mentioned the lack of central family size apartments and frequent lack of high quality outdoor spaces. Personally, I miss special care to the 1- to 2- business-socket needed to make development truly urban. Further, lacking attention to facade materials, the willingness to invest in true and experimental novelty. Handcraft is anathema in our country - here we have much to learn from a coutry like Germany.



Galro said:


> Ideally I would have liked to see it work targeted at restoring the urban street grids of the historic inner city and rebuilding some specific pieces of lost architecture.


I agree with you. You probably have a better overview than me, I can remember seeing displays of some lost historical buildings close to or on the area of the present governmental quarter (which by the way lies too central to do the commercial city center good).

Generally, I think Oslo should be more preservationist (if not reconstructionist) of architecture from other eras. That means not only saving single buildings, but whole urban habitats. That means: If a hand full of city blocks contain numerous, classical era residential buildings, but look like jaws with several lost theet - you don`t build an anonymous looking highrise in its back yard (or what could have been) with entrance in one of the gaping holes. Rather, you try to repair the jaw (which does not exclude using contemporary architecture, as long as it has high and individualized quality).


----------



## ELH

As for Oslo city center (as most narrowly defined), the diagnosis is known: A huge portion of it functions as no mans land. It is an area where at night, you meet no people or the wrong people. There are barely any permanent residents of the erea, much less street leven business than you´d expect - and its not even an office ghetto in the normal sense of the word. It´s the oldest part of the city center. So, it has a huge potential through the right kind of change. The best thing that could happen to Oslo as a cosmopolis, now that the all consuming focus on the "harbour city" is slowly drawing towards an end, is if this portion of it would come to live.

I´m talking about the green encircled area on the map.









Behind it, there´s a blue encircled area. That is the closest thing Oslo comes to an "old-town". Lying behind that green encircled no mans land, it has also been de-prioritized for way to long. It is as if it is not a real part of the city picture. Only tourists going to the castle go there - and then back to the real city somewhere else. Great portions of the area has been own by the military because of the old affiliation with the fortress, but in a city development context for this century, that´s a real outdated model.

I think that in 50 years, both areas will be living, breathing and integral parts of the city.


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> I like the whole Tjuvholmen (which is a big chunk of development), the Opera and I can tolerate the rest of the BjÃ¸rvika developments. These projects should be judged on their own premises, as city elongations.


I would say Bispevika, Frysja and Vollebekk all have the potential to become nice developments, although it still remains to be seen how the execution is going to be. I have hopes for Filipstad too but it is too early to say how its is going to be as only volume sketches have so far been released of it. In addition there is also a number of "culture" developments which I think will turn out to be of high quality even if I'm not always a fan of their designs. Then there are a number of individual smaller projects like Pilestredet 77, Nordre Gate or Solheimstunet (not inside the municipality of Oslo though) which I all think have potential to become great developments that contributes to their surroundings. 

Of the already completed developments then I would say both Tjuvholmen and Vulkan turned out to be largely good developments. In addition to that there is also a number of smaller developments like for example Smykkeskrinet which I would say turned out good. 



ELH said:


> It is the direction of the rest of the city I have objections with. Off course, I`m not alone about voicing concerns. Too few architects draw too much of the new urban housing (which reduces architectural variation). These are often build to mend dire housing shortage; never a good prescription for lasting and quality architecture.


I agree, but I do think we have become better though, both in terms of using different architects and the architects themselves have become better at producing more variety. Just take a look at the aforementioned masterplan for Frysja and compare it with the older masterplans for Kværnerbyen or Ensjøbyen. What we plan now have become both more urban and more varied. 



ELH said:


> I agree with you. You probably have a better overview than me, I can remember seeing displays of some lost historical buildings close to or on the area of the present governmental quarter (which by the way lies too central to do the commercial city center good).


Actually there aren't that much of interest that have been lost around the government blocks. I would guess the biggest loss was the building to the left here  which was demolished in the '80s (illegally it is said) to make for this rather bland structure. The majority of the other buildings in that area weren't anything special and was more similar to the ones you find at Grunerløkka today. What I think is more regrettable is how poor their replacements often were and the disregard for the traditional street grid of the area. 

Other parts of the city have fared much worse. Here are some examples of buildings that Oslo have lost: 

https://dms-cf-04.dimu.org/image/022uKXXWdqWp?dimension=1200x1200
https://dms-cf-05.dimu.org/image/032uKXe1DNMv?dimension=1200x1200
https://dms-cf-07.dimu.org/image/022uKXXZaoZH?dimension=1200x1200
https://dms-cf-01.dimu.org/image/012wX1Py1So2?dimension=1200x1200
https://dms-cf-03.dimu.org/image/022uKXXb68cf?dimension=1200x1200
https://dms-cf-05.dimu.org/image/032uKXXWeWKz?dimension=1200x1200
https://dms-cf-05.dimu.org/image/032wazuahzow?dimension=1200x1200


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> As for Oslo city center (as most narrowly defined), the diagnosis is known: A huge portion of it functions as no mans land. It is an area where at night, you meet no people or the wrong people. There are barely any permanent residents of the erea, much less street leven business than you´d expect - and its not even an office ghetto in the normal sense of the word. It´s the oldest part of the city center. So, it has a huge potential through the right kind of change. The best thing that could happen to Oslo as a cosmopolis, now that the all consuming focus on the "harbour city" is slowly drawing towards an end, is if this portion of it would come to live.
> 
> Behind it, there´s a blue encircled area. That is the closest thing Oslo comes to an "old-town". Lying behind that green encircled no mans land, it has also been de-prioritized for way to long. It is as if it is not a real part of the city picture. Only tourists going to the castle go there - and then back to the real city somewhere else. Great portions of the area has been own by the military because of the old affiliation with the fortress, but in a city development context for this century, that´s a real outdated model.
> 
> I think that in 50 years, both areas will be living, breathing and integral parts of the city.


The city have already drawn up a plan of how to make Kvadraturen more attractive. I've actually posted part of the product of that plan in this thread already; Both the upgrade of Prinsens gate and the development in Skippergata are part of the attempt to give Kvadraturen new life. The plan identified all the orange colored buildings as having the potential to be re-developed into housing, while yellow is where there currently are housing: 











The plan itself is available here: http://www.pangstart.oslo.kommune.n...0 Vedlegg del 2 Handlingsplan Kvadraturen.pdf


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> https://dms-cf-04.dimu.org/image/022uKXXWdqWp?dimension=1200x1200
> https://dms-cf-05.dimu.org/image/032uKXe1DNMv?dimension=1200x1200
> https://dms-cf-07.dimu.org/image/022uKXXZaoZH?dimension=1200x1200
> https://dms-cf-01.dimu.org/image/012wX1Py1So2?dimension=1200x1200
> https://dms-cf-03.dimu.org/image/022uKXXb68cf?dimension=1200x1200
> https://dms-cf-05.dimu.org/image/032uKXXWeWKz?dimension=1200x1200
> https://dms-cf-05.dimu.org/image/032wazuahzow?dimension=1200x1200


Gosh, well I´m allready a reconstructionist (in support of the right urban habitats) - only too bad that idea has such a low standing in Oslo.

The map of kvadraturen is also great, by the way.


----------



## Galro

Construction update of Skøyen Atrium building step three taken by me. This building will be located right across the street of the Orkla tower above.


----------



## Galro

Munch museum construction update by me.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Some pictures of the completed upgrade of Prinsens Gate in Kvadraturen. It was made into a street reserved for trams like what Storgata will also become. It's quite hard to find pictures of the finished results though so maybe I will go down and take some pictures on my own one day, but this is what I've found for now. Both the location and the situation before the upgrade can be seen here: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Pr...b436c041b!8m2!3d59.9109664!4d10.7451953?hl=no


I took some pictures of this street late Saturday evening when it was eerily quiet down there. It only took them with my phone so the quality isn't that great though.











One bench that was found at Dronninggaten tram stop. It's first of two stops that are along the street.











A early '30s modernstic building located across the street for the stop. This building have recently gotten the shop fronts renovated. This is how it used to look.











Zebra crossing.











Bicycle stand.











Looking down the street.











Further up there is a stretch where bollards have been put up. I'm not sure why these are only here, but the building they are located next to house a bank so that could perhaps be the reason.


----------



## Galro

^^











Many buildings have either been renovated or are in the process of being renovated here. One example of this can be seen in this picture.











Nedre Slottsgate, a side street.











Looking down again. Another building is being renovated here.











Further up. This stretch have been widened to take two tracks. Before. 











From below. I'm not really allowed to be here but there was no one around so I took the change.











The temporary tram line in Rosenkrantz gate have already been removed.


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> A photo taken in the opposite direction. Just a nice photo I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opera can be seen by the water on the left edge of the photo, the barcode project and the area around the central station is excluded.


The crane you can see in the bottom right corner of this aerial is for this apartment project. 



















The church is Oslos oldest still standing building, dating from the first half of the 12th century, and soon it will be neighbor to what will be for a movement Oslos youngest building.


----------



## Galro

The winning design for the first block of the Ulven development. Ulven is an attempt to urbanize a former industrial area at the edge of Groruddalen in suburban Oslo. This block is marked in purple on the map.




























Ulven today:









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Ul...a1ae0c6f7!8m2!3d59.9219767!4d10.8133422?hl=no


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> Update from the construction of the new national museum, which according to norwegian newspaper VG will be the largest museum of northern europe (however that defined).
> 
> Source: http://www.vg.no/rampelys/kunst/se-det-nye-nasjonalmuseet-i-fugleperspektiv/a/23982555/


Another picture. The House of Oslo building, which will soon be demolished, can also be seen to the right.


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Parkodden apartment project in Strømmen in suburban Oslo. Rather bland but at least it is a step in urbanizing this part of the Oslo urban area which have traditionally been dominated by single-family detached homes, as can be seen by the surroundings in the pictures.

Edit: Apparently the "updates" were taken last year so I assume they have come much further now. 





































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9506...pa64N1vKliuJAIcTqjAQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Just a nice picture from yesterday showing the Bjørvika bay with the waterfront and the skyline Sørenga can be seen in the foreground, the Bispevika project can be found to the right while the big concrete core in the middle belongs to the Munch Museum that is currently under construction. The tower on the left in the background belongs to the completed Tjuvholmen development which have been mentioned a couple of times on these pages.


Oslo by night by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Re-development of a old industrial building in Nydalsveien 32b in Nydalen. This will be built right behind the already posted Gullhaug Torg tower.





































Location and current situation; https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9503...4!1sBUYfdCEFchXmzfu9C7CEkw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## GGJ16

Very impressive ! Congratulations :cheers:


----------



## Galro

First building step of the Vollebekk development. Expected completion is 2019. This is yet another attempt at urbanizing a part of Oslos suburbia. 




















Location relative to the city:










Masterplan: 









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Vo...ec495e30598c7b0!8m2!3d59.9362851!4d10.8312939


----------



## Galro

An apartment tower called Tower1 (cheesy name, I know) in Lillestrøm. It's located right next to the railway. I believe it should be under construction now. 










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9556...GdgNniYVKCoztx9wE47w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> A re-development plan for Gunerius mall in central Oslo:


Back to the discussion of the development of a central skyline of actual highrises (+100m). I was first disappointed to see this shorter tower planned. Olav Thon, having worked for a highrise in that spot for 30 years, could however foresee a future extention of the planned Tower. After all, other towers in the vicinity have been extended or are constructed to tolerante extensions.

All the best to Joshua French and his family! Welcome home!


----------



## Galro

The winning design for the extension of the Center for Studies of the Holocaust and Religious Minorities at Villa Grande at Bygdøy. 




























Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d59.898889!4d10.678333?hl=en


----------



## Galro

Upgrade of the river side in Sanvika. Work will start in October this year. 

Current situation:









Future:


----------



## Galro

A masterplan for the development of Lambertseter. They have just started at the regulation process so it is still a long way before it comes to fruition. 
Lambertseter is often thought of as Norways first suburban satellite town, although the Etterstad suburb precede it by two years and we also have a number of garden cities developments from the early '20th century that were essentially satellites cities even if they are not thought of as that. Nevertheless this is yet another step in the ever-so popular trend of densifying and urbanizing the sprawling mess of suburbia that surrounds Oslos inner city. 



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/La...604223b924!8m2!3d59.873331!4d10.8109633?hl=no


----------



## ELH

The latent topic of the redevelopment of the governmental quarter is also worth a mention.

After the terrorist attack of 2011, the discussion is somewhat curbed. The attack gave some post-war concrete buildings a sanctuary status they don`t deserve. I have taken an opposite view: Why should we give a terrorist the power to decide what direction our city-planning takes - against the normally valid principles?

Anyways, a moving of the governmental quarters away from the commercial heart of the city to free the space for its growth is not on the table - I`d say unfortunately, for Oslo. It simply lies too much in the middle of everything. It hampers development of the city center by being an east-west barrier.

Given the situation, I find the following to be the relatively best render:








Source: https://hoyblokkarevisited.wordpress.com/2014/03/21/transborder-studio/

This render is more "moderate" than other proposals, some of which include towers evocing Iceberg and similar silliness. 

I think given norwegian history of socialist-democrat power-arrogance, there is no moral space for the country`s foremost civic quarter to be co-defining of the modern skyline (and even in bad taste). It would ring in a completely wrong signal, I think.

BTW: It WOULD be possible to protect the main building presently housing the prime ministers office, make a memorial of it and STILL move all government function away, to a new location. We should plan for the next century, not just the next few decades.


----------



## Galro

^^ I have to say that I'm not particularly positive about the plans for the government quarter. I had hoped they would tear down the old "høyblokk" and it saddens me to see that they seems to have decided that they will go with demolishing the old main fire station from 1939 instead, as I quite like the building I think it would be a shame to replace it with a bland glass box or something akin to that.

Ideally I would have liked to see the original Henrik Buill building fully completed, but I can't imagine the reaction that would have gotten from the uptight Norwegian architectural community. :lol:


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> ^^ I have to say that I'm not particularly positive about the plans for the government quarter. I had hoped they would tear down the old "høyblokk" and it saddens me to see that they seems to have decided that they will go with demolishing the old main fire station from 1939 instead, as I quite like the building I think it would be a shame to replace it with a bland glass box or something akin to that.
> 
> Ideally I would have liked to see the original Henrik Buill building fully completed, but I can't imagine the reaction that would have gotten from the uptight Norwegian architectural community. :lol:


I agree. Given the government quarter stays put, which is the only thing having been signalled, I´d prefer the completed Henrik Bull building a thousand times over the present prime-minister-tower.


----------



## Galro

Tollbugata 8 was also being renovated there. This building dates from 1898 and was drawn by architect O.B.T. Johnsen. A before picture can be seen here. 




















Further up the same street you have the development known as Sentralen which was actually completed last year. It is re-development of two neighboring 19th century. The lower, more monumental looking building is the old headquarters of Christiania (later Oslo) Sparebank and was built in 1899 with Henrik Nissen as the architect. The five floor building was completed in 1898 and had Ivar coc*k ( the smear filter kicks in if I write it out in one word) as the architect. It was all re-developed into housing a restaurant, concert and event facilities, and open offices spaces to create a meeting points for "designers, entrepreneurs and a innovative minds" and whats not. A small before picture can be seen here.


----------



## Galro

I went past the new national museum too. 



















A mock-up of how the facade is going to be.


----------



## Galro

They have started the re-development works of the two piers in front the city hall (and also in front of the new national museum). The new piers will be partly be clad in wood and cobblestones. A part of it will also be constructed in glass that make it possible to see sea below. 



















An illustrations that was put up there: 










Fish market construction update:


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Kværnerbyen development in Oslo east taken today by me.














































It's a quite step area.


















Another block will soon pop up here.


----------



## Galro

And lastly the library + diagonale student housing and office building.


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> Not really a bad project for this cite, but this is one of the few available spots where I had hoped the future could bring a new highrise of +100 meters.


Looks like you will almost get your wish, as the plan now apparently includes a highrise of 98,5m.


----------



## Galro

Proposed twelve-floorer at Ullevaal.










The location today: 
https://www.google.se/maps/@59.9488...4!1sUAzb9IVOpaieUKTcSpKBIA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Infill in the backyard of Hegdehaugsveien 26.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9212...4!1sp778TU3xVM58u0jmTB27Xw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> Looks like you will almost get your wish, as the plan now apparently includes a highrise of 98,5m.



That must be close enough :cheers::cheers:

Is it the only existing render?


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> That must be close enough :cheers::cheers:
> 
> Is it the only existing render?


There is this one too, but no other illustrations seems to have been made public from what I can find.


----------



## Galro

A few nice drone picture showing some different parts of the city.


----------



## Galro

The plan for the re-development of Sandvika east have been approved although the highest heights were lowered from 19 to 16 floors. 



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Sa...13bffbf4e34be83!8m2!3d59.8909053!4d10.5277867


----------



## Galro

The new Røa-torg. 




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/search/røa+torg/@59.9471344,10.6424852,377m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


>



I'm thinking of creating an Oslo thread in the section "european classic architecture".

It'd be for showing pre-modern architecture and established city rooms that do not get display in this projects thread. It'd also be for showing lost pre-modern architecture.

I can't be as active in the forum as I'd like, so others - now first you Galro - are more than welcome to share the thread.


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> I'm thinking of creating an Oslo thread in the section "european classic architecture".
> 
> It'd be for showing pre-modern architecture and established city rooms that do not get display in this projects thread. It'd also be for showing lost pre-modern architecture.
> 
> I can't be as active in the forum as I'd like, so others - now first you Galro - are more than welcome to share the thread.


I can probably contribute some but be advised that I only have my crappy phone to take pictures with right now, so it won't be best quality (which is also evident my posts in this thread).


----------



## Galro

Suburban urbanization in Lørenskog: Skårer kvartal.










It's part of this larger development: 









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/14...372c2fd0af4550d!8m2!3d59.9202357!4d10.9605801


----------



## Galro

New district in Lillestrøm. Located right next to the Norwegian trade fair. 










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Li...021ba6f044063cd!8m2!3d59.9559696!4d11.0503785


----------



## Galro

Both an before and after picture of the Aker Brygge area and a construction update of the new national museum:


----------



## Galro

Tullinløkka. The building is under construction right now and have been for some time. I might post a construction update soon.










Backyard:


----------



## Galro

Possible highrise on top of Helsfyr metro station and bus terminal. It is part of the scheme of re-developing the station to make it ready for a new main metro tunnel that will go below it and the new tram line which will go past it. It is still early in the planning so this only represent possible volumes. 





































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/He...9a70a9bde08!8m2!3d59.915838!4d10.804603?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Marstrandagata at Rodeløkka. The location does not look anything like renderings suggest though. 



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9269...FqTMfeP7OzhtI8EWBeHw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## ELH

I guess with better facade materials than that rudimentary render suggests, it could kinda work. Otherwise, it looks like a plastic box.


----------



## Galro

Something called "Promenaden - the fashion district" was under development when I walked past Nedre Slottsgate today. It will apparently be "International fashion brands, concept stores, restaurants and cafes" according to its webpage. It's may sound cheesy but the project also includes the restoration of the first floor of this Ove Ekman-designed commercial building from 1899. A before picture can be found here.


----------



## Galro

The rift thing at Majorstua. It' quite close to completed now ... The golden entrance looks so awkward.


----------



## Galro

Library and student housing.





























Munch museum.


----------



## Galro

A fully wooden housing block to be built at Manglerud. It is claimed to be designed as a environment friendly development. This apparently means that the electricity to the inhabitants electric cars and bicycles will be provided by a roof-mounted solar cell, it will have a roof garden to grow vegetables in and it will have its own bicycle repair shop. 



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8962...Rua4ExxYEp1-fc5KWJDg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## Galro

A large development under planning in Nydalen.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/search/nydalen+oslo/@59.950976,10.7660975,314m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Valle wood. Construction was started today. It will become Norways largest fully-wooden office development.


----------



## Galro

Oslo by Naren Y Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Student housing in Lillestrøm.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Li...f044063cd!8m2!3d59.9559696!4d11.0503785?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Renovation of the old police station at Vålerenga (a former suburbs of the city that have since become part of the inner city) from 1878 have been completed.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Youngstorget 3 by Hille Melbye. This building actually replaces a building from 1880 that received a awful re-clad in the '60s or '70s. I would have preferred to see it restored but this is at least a major upgrade to the re-clad design.
> 
> Before (it's the building to the right):
> https://9968c6ef49dc043599a5-e151928c3d69a5a4a2d07a8bf3efa90a.ssl.cf2.rackcdn.com/387606.JPG
> 
> To be replaced with:


Demolition of the old building is underway.


















http://www.dagsavisen.no/oslo/se-youngstorget-er-symmetrisk-igjen-1.987445#carousel-example-generic


----------



## Galro

Gladengveien 12.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9177...4!1sBTQl3POKRJANlO9SpbaQDw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Bjørvika Vista - Midnight by Sigurd Rage, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> The seven, anonymous competing proposals for the new government quater have been made public.
> 
> 
> Adapt. See more pictures of Adapt here: http://www.statsbygg.no/Prosjekter-...er/Regjeringskvartal-nytt/Konkurransen/adapt/





Galro said:


> Lysning. See more pictures of Lysning here: http://www.statsbygg.no/Prosjekter-.../Regjeringskvartal-nytt/Konkurransen/lysning/



It have now been decided that either Adapt or Lysning will form the basis for the new government complex.

https://www.nrk.no/kultur/en-av-dis...vartal-1.13579391?index=6#1.13529681.6f627671


----------



## Galro

New "bicycle hotel" to be built at Grorud metro station.









http://groruddalen.no/nyheter/trygg-sykkelparkering-pa-grorud/19.23033


----------



## Galro

Harbitzalléen 2A at Skøyen. It will be built on top of one of the entrances to the new Skøyen metro station (part of the Fornebu line project).


















http://www.soeiendom.no/prosjekt/projectaction/show/project/harbitzallen-2a/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9244...205&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> It have now been decided that either Adapt or Lysning will form the basis for the new government complex.
> 
> https://www.nrk.no/kultur/en-av-dis...vartal-1.13579391?index=6#1.13529681.6f627671


I was against building the governmental quarter in the city core, but still wanted to be supportive of the official decision - given they would choose the most exciting proposal.

In my private (and very lay) ranking of all the 7 original proposals, I put these two right in the middle. That shows that one still chooses the "safe and boring" for Oslo, if Oslo itself wants that or not.

Well, I pose the question: Does Oslo itself want its small city core eaten up by the present and future growth needs of the governmental functions? 

To that, anti-Oslo mentalities in rural Norway would likely say Oslo has no say as long as it reaps the benefits of being the capital. 

However, it is in the nations and in the governments interest alike to locate the governmental functions so that (a) even future growth is warranted, (b) a roomy, civic/commercial city core in the nations *common* capital is allowed - and (c) security needs for the government and the urban populace are optimally met.

The labour decision to retain the governmental quarter where it is meets none of those requirements. There is no good solution to the dilemma, a malfunctioning plan now seems sealed.


----------



## Galro

Theres gate infill construction update taken by me today.


----------



## Galro

Bjørvika library, student housing and office building construction update taken by me today.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Tullinløkka. The building is under construction right now and have been for some time. I might post a construction update soon.


I took these pictures of the plot today. The old buildings have been demolished and the groundwork have started. 




















The tram tracks have had to be temporarily re-routed in a half-circle around the construction site.


----------



## Galro

It have now been decided that Tøyenbadet public pool and swimming facilities will be demolished and replaced with a new building with the same functions (but greater capacity).

This means good bye to this one:









This was presented as a possible replacement after a feasibility study a few years back, but I don't know if this is what will be built now or if there will be a architectural competition or something.


----------



## Registered_User

Galro said:


> It have now been decided that Tøyenbadet public pool and swimming facilities will be demolished and replaced with a new building with the same functions (but greater capacity).


I have mixed feelings!
Sure, it is long overdue building a new swimming pool in Oslo, as no new pool has been built since 1983 while the population has grown by 50 %. But building on the same plot mean we need to live without the current facility in the entire construction period.
I would much rather see they build a new and much larger swimming pool closer to Tøyen metro station, ideally on the plot of the current Munch museum. With the benefits of easier access and that the current one can be kept open.


----------



## Mr. Creosote88

Registered_User said:


> I have mixed feelings!
> Sure, it is long overdue building a new swimming pool in Oslo, as no new pool has been built since 1983 while the population has grown by 50 %. But building on the same plot mean we need to live without the current facility in the entire construction period.
> I would much rather see they build a new and much larger swimming pool closer to Tøyen metro station, ideally on the plot of the current Munch museum. With the benefits of easier access and that the current one can be kept open.


No new swimming pool since '83? mg: Maybe it's so shocking to me since we have so many swimming pools in Iceland due to the cheap hot water. But still, that seems a really long time for a growing medium-sized city.


----------



## ELH

Mr. Creosote88 said:


> No new swimming pool since '83? mg: Maybe it's so shocking to me since we have so many swimming pools in Iceland due to the cheap hot water. But still, that seems a really long time for a growing medium-sized city.




There are some things Oslo lack which are necessary to offer if you want respect as a "big city", but then off course Oslo`s self-esteem deficit when it comes to its "allmost-big size" is an old topic. If Growth continues and bold and right choices are made, time will work for Oslo. Sometimes, however, I think the right Choices lack - as if Oslo lies to far from Mainland Europe to sort out good and valid comparisons for itself.


Some of the Things "lacking" concern "attractions" that different segments of the population and tourists would expect to be offered in a "big city", like an standard zoo/aquarium, some indoor/all year water Entertainment (slides, etc,), maybe a planetarium. On the Cultural front, Things have improved immensely since the millenium (and when several big museums are soon to be finished). I still miss an indoor, historical exhibition at such an important location as the fortress, to mention one thing.


----------



## Ingenioren

I used to swim in Hundsund when i lived in Oslo, it opened in 2008.


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the "Orkla tower" at Skøyen taken today by me.


----------



## Galro

Oslo 13 by mariejirousek, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Harbitzalléen 2A at Skøyen. It will be built on top of one of the entrances to the new Skøyen metro station (part of the Fornebu line project).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LEtmSEp.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Kbjp9xe.jpg
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9244...205&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


Another development proposed in the backyard of the one above:


----------



## Galro

Munch museum:


Oslo Opera House by dyanne g, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

One of the competing designs for the re-development of Rådhusgata 1-3 in central Oslo.




















Today:


----------



## Galro

Meierikvartalet, Lillestrøm.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Youngstorget 3 by Hille Melbye. This building actually replaces a building from 1880 that received a awful re-clad in the '60s or '70s. I would have preferred to see it restored but this is at least a major upgrade to the re-clad design.
> 
> Before (it's the building to the right):
> https://9968c6ef49dc043599a5-e151928c3d69a5a4a2d07a8bf3efa90a.ssl.cf2.rackcdn.com/387606.JPG
> 
> To be replaced with:


And now the old building is pretty much gone.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I just love the opera house, the way it connects into the water is so good.


----------



## Galro

Munch museum.


20170706_004 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Construction update of the "Orkla tower" at Skøyen taken today by me.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BPOR8r2.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2aIjTPY.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FVfz5aI.jpg


Now:


----------



## Galro

Apartment project known as Wesselkvartalet in Asker.


----------



## Galro

Small infill at Kampen.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Solheimstunet in Lørenskog in suburban Oslo construction update (from April).


Now:









https://www.facebook.com/pg/Solheimstunet/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Munwon

Galro said:


> Small infill at Kampen.


Scandinavia at its finest


----------



## Galro

A fully wooden apartment building that was granted building permit a couple of months ago. I'm not completely sure where exactly it is to be built as the architects just describe it as being in "central Oslo".









http://www.imgrum.online/i/BWK0bxFnc-0


----------



## Galro

^^ Apparently this is the location (at St.Hanshaugen):

https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9302...4!1sk0BvfVGYFIO3_ZGf9Exp-Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

A development next to the Barcode area in Bjørvika that is currently going through planning.


----------



## Galro

A development under designing next to the cathedral. No better renderings seems to be available so far.


----------



## Galro

Helsfyr Puls construction update.


----------



## Galro

City block in Ski.


----------



## Galro

Schweigaards gate 33 construction update taken by Marshol.


----------



## Galro

A fully wooden public housing project in Ulsholtveien 31 in Groruddalen that was completed this month.




































https://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/i/72mxo/Sosial-boligbygging-med-hoy-kvalitet-og-lav-pris


----------



## Galro

Villa Ask, Skøyen.


----------



## Galro

Six brick blocks to be built surrounding the gardens of the historic Bygdøynesveien 15 mansion from 1916 at Bygdøy.










To be built:


----------



## Galro

Housing project in the backyard of Fredensborgveien 24 at Fredensborg.



















The location today:


----------



## Galro

Kiellandskvartalet, Ila.


----------



## Galro

Proposal to build an aquarium at Fornebu.


----------



## Galro

A development at Karlsrud, Nordstrand in Suburbia.


----------



## Galro

Volume studies on the extension of Oslo Spektrum.


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> Volume studies on the extension of Oslo Spektrum.


I like it...basically. I have to ask though, is Oslo spectrum as concert arena fitting future needs well enough to invest much more in it?

On the other hand, maybe that`s why they`re extending the area of the foaje only, that the concert hall proper may still be torn at some later point?


----------



## Galro

At Torshov.


----------



## Galro

Skøyen.


----------



## Galro

Grunerløkka.


----------



## Galro

Schweigaards Gate 35-51.


----------



## Galro

It is proposed to replace this parking garage structure at Vaterland:











With a new office and apartment building as shown in these volume studies:


----------



## Galro

Some more pictures of the Sæter Terrasse development in the suburb of Nordstrand ow that it is completely completed.




























And a short drone video:


----------



## Galro

What is essentially a modern commie block (only now with trees) to be built in the suburb of Bjerke.


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> It is proposed to replace this parking garage structure at Vaterland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a new office and apartment building as shown in these volume studies:


Bye bye, central highrise slot


----------



## Galro

A video showing how the Valle Wood office development will be constructed. As mentioned and as implied by the name, it will be built fully in wood and it will become Norways largest fully wooden office building. Groundwork have already started at the plot.


----------



## Galro

Lilleakerbyen, a re-development of the old industrial site at Lilleaker. It don't look particularly urban thought despite the developers proclaimed ambitions.

A proposed hotel closest to Lysaker.


















Central square:


















Map. The lower part of the map (around Lilleakerveien) is already there.









How the location looks today. There will soon be built a new metro station and probably a new bus terminal next to the train station to the right, which will make this place much more integrated into the city and will probably result in a great densification and urbanization in coming years.


----------



## Galro

^^ And a closer look at the housing area in the upper part of the map.


----------



## Galro

The court yard/entrance area of the new under construction National Museum have been redesigned. It looks much better now than the stone dessert it was initially designed with.










Before:









And here is a construction update from the site itself:


----------



## Galro

New public swimming pool at Holmen in Asker. It is claimed to be Norways "greenest" public swimming facility and it produces more electricity than it consumes.


----------



## Galro

Five different proposals for the re-development of Marienlyst (the current headquarter of the Norwegian public broadcaster NRK). I have to say I am quite disappointed as they aren't very urban. I had hope that they would design better defined, traditional city blocks. 

This is the location today. The '30s (only completed after ww2 though) NRK building will be preserved. 










Proposals:

*1.*




















*2. *


----------



## Galro

^^ The three last ones.

*3.*




















*4.*




















*5.*


----------



## Galro

Main library construction update.


----------



## Galro

Orkla "highrise" at Skøyen construction update.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Proposal in Christian Krohgs gate 2 along Akerselva.
> 
> http://www.estatenyheter.no/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/illustrasjon-ck2-692x451.jpg


More renderings of this project.


----------



## Galro

Infill in a backyard in Jacob Aalls Gate.¨

Now:









Future:


----------



## Galro

Ullevaal Tårn. Three "towers" behind the hospital at Ullevål. First building have already been completed.


----------



## Galro

^^ Here is how first building step ended up as. Expect the next two buildings to look close to identical.


----------



## Galro

New public swimming pool at Stovner.


----------



## Galro

At Røa Metro station:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Da f*cking awesome



Galro said:


> More renderings of this project.


----------



## Galro

Extension of Den Tyske Skole (the German School) in Homansbyen.


----------



## Galro

Plans for the re-development of the station area at Majorstuen.

How it currently looks like.


















There is a plan to replace the current station with a new two floor underground station as part of the Fornebu metro line project. The regulation was recently approved by the city council, but there is some ambiguity concerning the financing of it.









And the proposed re-development of the site. It depends on the metro station being put underground. And these are of course just volume sketches.


----------



## Galro

Housing project in the suburb of Bekkestua.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Harbitzalléen 2A at Skøyen. It will be built on top of one of the entrances to the new Skøyen metro station (part of the Fornebu line project).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.soeiendom.no/prosjekt/projectaction/show/project/harbitzallen-2a/
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9244...205&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


More.



























http://www.lsa.no/harbitzallen-2a


----------



## Galro

The completed Smestad recycle facility at Smestad (as its name imply).


----------



## Galro

Orkla, Skøyen.


----------



## Galro

Updated renderings of Bispevika:


----------



## Galro

At Lørenskog: 



















Location today:


----------



## Galro

New national museum construction update.



























http://www.osloiforandring.no/portfolio-items/nasjonalmuseet/#iLightbox[nasjonalmuseet]/0


----------



## Galro

A proposal to build some fully wooden apartment towers tucked into the hillside at Bryn.









The location today:


----------



## Galro

The redevelopment of Økern mall at Økern. It's an attempt to make the mall more urban and contribute to the revitalization and urbanization of Økern, a former industrial district in the suburbs of Oslo. I would question how successful that have been, but at least the new mall do have a better connection with the newly built street grid that surrounds it. The mall was given construction permit six days ago.



















The old mall - it's the brown box with the midrise. The plan is that basically everything here should become urbanized some day. The Ulven development is located at the industrial site to the right.


----------



## Galro

Revitalization of an old industrial building at Tøyen. It will be developed into a scene for "dancing, theater, cinema, music, literature and graffiti". It is scheduled for completion in 2019.

Now (It's the low building to the left):









Future:








https://www.vartoslo.no/planene-for-kulturstedet-en-ny-kjempescene-pa-toyen-ble-lansert-denne-uken/


----------



## Galro

The re-development of Strandveien outside of Lillestrøm in suburbia. The plan was put out for public consultation earlier this month with a deadline in early January next year.
































































The location today - it's the area between the railway tracks and the small bridge.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2582436


----------



## Galro

A couple of city blocks to be built at Fornebu.


----------



## Galro

^^ Larger renderings.


----------



## Galro

Student housing block have been approved at Blindern.


----------



## Galro

"Munch Brygge" construction update.









www.osloiforandring.no


----------



## Galro

Schweigaards gate 33 construction update by OnTheNorthRoad.









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669239&page=5


----------



## Galro

Proposed infill in Akersveien, clsoe to Damstredet.










The location today: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9199...LxnoWNtv3hau5xD53TnQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Six row houses and a kindergarden to be built in backyard of Kampengata 18 at Kampen in Oslo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9124...4!1sJwZOicCnBdpOf11ref5C0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Construction update:


















http://www.enerhaugen.com/pf/kampengata-18/


----------



## Galro

Infill at Våleranga.










Location today: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9079...4!1sXouchrNojxVERWjaAVZWqw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Valle Wood construction update:


----------



## Galro

Further progress of the Orkla HQ at Skøyen.


----------



## Galro

"Copper tower " in Ski, suburban Oslo.


----------



## Galro

Proposal to re-develop some plots at Helsfyr.

Today (marked in red):









Tomorrow? 

















http://www.ensjo.org/veidekke-og-os...for-boliger-pa-helsfyr-i-nabolaget-til-ensjo/


----------



## Galro

The facade on the new national museum in Vika have started to become visible.









http://www.osloiforandring.no/portfolio-items/nasjonalmuseet/


----------



## Galro

"Rust house" backyard infill.




































https://www.archdaily.com/885834/rust-house-jarmund-vigsnaes-architects


----------



## Galro

Scaffolding have started to appear around House of Oslo in Vika and demolition work of the interior have begun.










To be replaced with:









You can follow the construction process here.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> While this small project have been proposed on the other side of the Oslo area in Sandvika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Sa...f4e34be83!8m2!3d59.8909053!4d10.5277867?hl=no


This project have been slightly redesigned and the density have been increased:


----------



## Galro

Ensjø torg construction update.









http://www.ensjo.org/i-2017-ble-det...er-nesten-ikke-solgt-boliger-siste-6-maneder/


----------



## Galro

Renderings of how Telegrafbygningen will become after redevelopment.




























Today:


----------



## Galro

Proposal for the redevelopment of an backyard in Parkveien. It was made by an independent group consisting of an architect, "city development enthusiasts" and an local home owner association rather than the landlords. It was made as an answer to a proposed developments at the same site which the various public bodies of the city have opposed. One of the site owners seemed quite positive about this proposal in an interview in the Aftenposten news paper.




























Today:


----------



## ELH

After it seemed certain how the redevelopment of the governmental quarters was going to look, political "horse trading" appears to cast doubts about it.

https://www.nrk.no/kultur/slik-kan-venstre-krympe-regjeringskvartalet-1.13867688

If the plans get as watered down as one gets the impression in the above article, even my wish may find some small new hope; that they do not invest so heavily in something new that it procludes all possibility of moving the whole government away from the preciously small city core in some decades time.


----------



## Galro

It would be a huge shame if they decided to keep the "y-block". Move to the Folkemuseum if it is that damn important, but it don't fit in the city.


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> It would be a huge shame if they decided to keep the "y-block". Move to the Folkemuseum if it is that damn important, but it don't fit in the city.


This is one time in a thousand where I hope for some embarassing scandal (like Berlin airport or the Utøya memorial), where a prestige projects amounts to nothing in the end.


----------



## Galro

A suburban villa project that have turned out to be super controversial. It's called "A house to die in" and is supposed to become the atelier and villa of Bjarne Melgaard, an Norwegian artist. It have resulted in huge protests from the neighbors. About the project: https://snohetta.com/project/88-a-house-to-die-in



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Ed...52192c22f!8m2!3d59.9292901!4d10.6702651?hl=no


----------



## Galro

The re-development of an industrial site at Fjellhamar in suburbia. Small pictures but that's all that appears to have been released so far.
































































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/14...f5456b58b!8m2!3d59.9455025!4d10.9867966?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Apartment building in Oslo gate.




























It's will be located next to the lonely white house seen here:


----------



## Galro

The re-development of this building:










Into this: 









Is well underway now. Here is a construction update (admittedly not from the best angle):


City development by zeynab.bouhedjeur, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> There have been some progress on the insufferable slow-pace central station project. It have been decided that the highrise (i.e. what looks like a skateboard ramp) will redesigned and a limited competition have been announced. Personally I am quite happy with that decision as I've never cared for the highrise part of this project while I really liked the station hall itself, but of course that also means further delays for this. The local thread is now soon approaching its ten years anniversary!
> 
> Following four teams will participate in the competition:
> 
> 
> Reiulf Ramstad arkitekter, C.F. Møller Architects, C.F. Møller Landscape, Bollinger + Grohmann Ingenieure, Baugrundinstitut Franke – Mebner und Partner GMBH, Transsolar Climate Engineering
> 
> BIG Bjarke Ingels group, Element arkitekter, Midtconsult, ÅF Engineering
> 
> Ingenhoven Architects (D), Common Ground (Oslo/Berlin), Atelier Loidl Landschaftsarchitecten, Werner Sobek, CDM Smith Consult
> 
> Sauerbruch Hutton (Berlin), Studio Oslo landskapsarkitekter, Bollinger & Grohmann Ingeniører (Oslo), Golder associates


Here is the winning proposal which was submitted by the first team.


----------



## Galro

Vollebekk construction update.



























http://photagram.net/tag/vollebekk


----------



## Galro

Development around Bryn metro station. The development itself have been approved, but the developers behind it now wants to increase the density of it. These renderings shows the project with increased density.



















The location can be found here: https://kart.finn.no/?lng=10.81461&lat=59.90947&zoom=17&mapType=norortho


----------



## Galro

Next to Økern mall and metro station:



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9278993,10.8054672,210m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Infill Bjerregaards gate 11 at St Hanshaugen










The plot today:


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Proposed twelve-floorer at Ullevaal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The location today:
> https://www.google.se/maps/@59.9488...4!1sUAzb9IVOpaieUKTcSpKBIA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


More views of this project.













































http://www.shl.dk/norwegian-geotechnical-institute/


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Proposal to build on top of the old buildings at Fyrstikktorget at Helsfyr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Fy...f8ef3c38d28e83f!8m2!3d59.9139229!4d10.7976163


More and updated renderings have also been released of this project.



























http://www.lsa.no/fyrstikktorget


----------



## Galro

Hotel and office building at Hasle.



















Location today:









https://kart.finn.no/?lng=10.79609&lat=59.92798&zoom=18&mapType=normap


----------



## Galro

Fornebu South urban development.









































































The previously posted city development at Fornebu will be located just out of the frame at the top here. 









YouTube-clip presenting the development (audio in Norwegian):





How the location looks today: 


















https://www.google.no/maps/@59.892572,10.6255463,816m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=no


----------



## Galro

The wood construction have started to rise out of the hole at the Valle Wood development.


----------



## Galro

Groundworks also appears to have been completed at the new Faculty of Law building at Tullinløkka.


----------



## Galro

Construction update of Bygdøynesveien 15 housing development at Bygdøy.




























Location:









https://kart.finn.no/


----------



## Galro

Montebello terrasse housing development at Montebello in suburbia.




























The plot today: 









https://kart.finn.no/?lng=10.66424&lat=59.93460&zoom=17&mapType=normap


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Vollebekk construction update.


Another view.


----------



## Galro

The Orkla city tower at Skøyen construction update. Facade elements have started to appear.


----------



## Galro

An apartment project known as Ski Tower in Ski, suburban Oslo. It looks like it will effectively be an copy of the Ullevaal Tower project shown earlier in this thread.


----------



## Galro

Munch brygge construction update.









http://www.osloiforandring.no/


----------



## Galro

Some pictures of the completed Kværnerbyen Terrasse development at former Kværner industrial site in Gamlebyen.














































Location: https://kart.finn.no/?lng=10.78815&lat=59.90294&zoom=18&mapType=norortho


----------



## Galro

The first shovel have been taken at the Frysja development.




























How the location currently looks like:








https://kart.finn.no/?lng=10.76734&lat=59.96196&zoom=15&mapType=normap


----------



## Galro

Proposed housing development in Hedmarksgata at Kampen/Vålerenga.



















Current situation: 


















At streetview: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9110...jxqpsjxfGI1iI6sNK-tw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Demolition have now started on the site of Wesselkvartalet in Asker, suburbia. 









http://photagram.net/media/BfoC5Q_ALCj

Renderings of the project:

























¨



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8347...Q4f3ONruE4FnfZbfR7cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## wakka12

Thats a pity. The losing design was a lot more elegant and nice to look at.


----------



## Galro

^^ I agree. The good news though is that the architects behind it (Reiulf Ramstad) appears to have recently become way more active at joining large architectural competition, so I have some hope we will see a similar looking buildings elsewhere in the city in the future. 

But the winning proposal is still quite crappy in comparison of course, so I assume that the developer don't have particularly high ambitions for the project. Which is a shame.


----------



## ELH

Update of construction work behind the Opera 11 days ago.


----------



## Galro

The Pilestredet 77-79 apartment project have now gotten final approval. It have been slightly re-designed during the planning process and it have gotten different types of bricks among other things. I believe this have been done in an effort to make it fit with the colours of some of the historical architecture in the area. 



















Site today: 









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9282...p8lwPNy78FIfm0rYyBsg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> More renderings of this project.


This project improves the "riverside" immensely:










On the "street side", however, it takes down a building which I`d tend to view as a part of the city`s heritage deserving protection:









If it would be up to me, I´d allow the riverside part of the project, but incourage integration and renovation of the old buildings on the street side. 
In exchange for that, I´d happily see the building extended all the way to the modern corner building to the north.


----------



## Galro

ELH said:


> On the "street side", however, it takes down a building which I`d tend to view as a part of the city`s heritage deserving protection:


All the buildings at the site are listed at the "gul liste" and the planning authorities, the heritage authorities and some local pressure groups have protested the proposal for this reason. Here you can see the plan process and how well it have been received. Personally I would have preferred to rather see the design built further upstream where there is a open plot, but I quite like the look of the development so I don't think it would be that catastrophic ift it was approved, which seems unlikely to happen now.


----------



## wakka12

It is always sad to see a heritage building demolished when theres still so many ugly buildings from the 60's-80s in the world, but if it does end up replacing it I don't think its that bad, that replacement building looks really nice to me


----------



## Galro

wakka12 said:


> It is always sad to see a heritage building demolished when theres still so many ugly buildings from the 60's-80s in the world, but if it does end up replacing it I don't think its that bad, that replacement building looks really nice to me


Sadly many if not most of Oslos ugly buildings from that period have become listed heritage sites too so it is equally bad to demolish them as far as our heritage authorities are concerned.


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> I quite like the look of the development so I don't think it would be that catastrophic ift it was approved, which seems unlikely to happen now.


I agree. There is a give and take situation - and - in this single case, given the quality, mass and transformative power of the project, I think the loss is bigger if the project never gets realized in any form than if the only way to get it realized is at the cost of that older building.


----------



## wakka12

Galro said:


> Sadly many if not most of Oslos ugly buildings from that period have become listed heritage sites too so it is equally bad to demolish them as far as our heritage authorities are concerned.


Wow thats really sad, theres really almost nothing of merit built from that period. It is a post war building style, it was used in mainland europe obviously to quickly repair war damage and wasn't meant to be permanent , literally just put roofs over peoples heads. It just spread in popularity to countries not as damaged by war bombings like norway, ireland, spain, etc because it was cheap and could be quickly mass produced. I really doubt even the original designers of many of these buildings believed their buildings should be protected..


----------



## Galro

^^ Although not that many lost their life, Norway as a country did actually receive significant material damage during ww2. All cities and towns in the northern counties of Finnmark and Troms were basically leveled to the ground during the German retreat and many coastal cities further south were bombed in 1940 during the German invasion of the country. This for example is how Kristisandsund looked like after the 1940 bombings. Norway have traditionally (outside of Oslo) built common buildings in wood which meant that one bomb could theoretically ravage a whole city with the fires that would follow. In all 27 Norwegian cities and towns had to be rebuilt from the scratch after the war. 

Oslo was largely spared and only a few individual buildings were lost (like the building in middle here) but many from the Northern parts of the country decided to immigrate down south following the leveling of their cities and town which necessitate the construction of new apartments that started popping up on the outskirts of the city after the war (as can be seen here).


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> What is essentially a modern commie block (only now with trees) to be built in the suburb of Bjerke.


This development appears to have been re-designed. Now the rendering shows two tree-covered commie blocks.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9415...YOoLHwboEu75Nxp9y13A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Office building and library under development in Lillestrøm, suburbia.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9546...JNKF_mAmtOM-8_37Fjtw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Completed backyard infill at Frogner.




































http://kj-a.no/solheimslokken/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9214...DzOmSDalD7DKepR7tIyg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Yet another urbanization attempt in the Lørenskog suburb. It should be under construction by now.



















The overview isn't completely accurate in terms of design, but it should give you an idea of the general volumes of the project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9201...DW2AgzYeNZGJwbxTE1IA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## MrAronymous

Galro said:


>


So interesting how similar some developments in Amsterdam look:










Neighbours:









But maybe it's just me.


----------



## ELH

MrAronymous said:


> So interesting how similar some developments in Amsterdam look:
> 
> But maybe it's just me.


It must not be only you, but I don´t know either.

Oslo takes a lot of references from abroad; mainly northern continental Europe. Always did. The historical Oslo of classical "mostly Gründerzeit" architecture is very german. That is because Norway is a thinly populated, long agrarian country, which never priorly developed a really separate urbanism.

The barcode project was masterminded by dutch architects if I´m not wrong. Even the sunk freeway tunnel allowing for the bar code project to be build was handled by dutch engineers having worked similar projects in the NL.

The new national museum has a german architectural office winning. The new Munch museum saw a spanish architect take the price - to complaints that there is a too similar building in Las Palmas. Renzo Piano build the Astrup Fearnley museum.

One really home grown expression is the Opera by Snøhetta. Also, the new Deichmann library by Lund Hagem currently under construction next to the Opera.

The many influences, off course, are far from unique to Oslo. International competition and sideways influence amongst architects is the name of the game world wide.


----------



## :jax:

ELH said:


> I cross fingers that the positive things are kept up. I find there is no fault in aspiring to excellence, but there are also non-progressive political forces, for instance wanting no more highrises, not even in the small and historically insignificant part of the city core where they once started to build ones (ones = two).
> 
> I have an idea that if each location in Oslo is made to be the aesthetically and urbanly best that it historically ever was, Oslo`s flair will profit immensely. That means keeping the old city center classical or classicalist in architecture and even opening for historical reconstruction (till yet a radical almost unheard of idea in Oslo).
> 
> Since the city core used to be very small, there is more than enough space for modern architecture next to the old, narrowly defined city core, as an extention of it. Most of the Bjørvika development and Aker brygge/Tjuvholmen are examples at that. Now it needs to be ensured that the Filipstad area follows in the same vane - that the private initiative of a new concert hall there does not get obscured and that the less publicly defined task of transforming the "vaterland area" into a highrise hub does not get hindered, at the very least not for pity political reasons.


Honestly, though from a distance, I don't think NIMBYism is a major problem in Oslo for the moment, and more tall/less tall buildings discussion is a distraction. Tall buildings are not necessary to make good urban spaces, nor are they by themselves damaging the city.

The biggest issue I can see for the moment is suburban architecture creeping into existing and future city centre, particularly I have been disappointed by what I see of "Hovinbyen" (if that is still the operative name). These shortcomings would not be improved by adding a few more floors.


----------



## ELH

:jax: said:


> Honestly, though from a distance, I don't think NIMBYism is a major problem in Oslo for the moment


I am not as updated as some others, but apparently, NIMBYism and political non-progressiveness in different forms, are alive and well.



:jax: said:


> and more tall/less tall buildings discussion is a distraction. Tall buildings are not necessary to make good urban spaces, nor are they by themselves damaging the city


Well, that`s a valid view. I speak as a highrise fan. I want a skyline contributing to the city scape also at ground level. I want the skyline to grown naturally, not be forced. However, NIMBYism and politial non-progressivism prevents such natural growth.



:jax: said:


> The biggest issue I can see for the moment is suburban architecture creeping into existing and future city centre, particularly I have been disappointed by what I see of "Hovinbyen" (if that is still the operative name). These shortcomings would not be improved by adding a few more floors.


Again, I should speak only for myself: The whole "Hovinbyen" or eastwards expansion of the city center interests me less for the time being. I am intereseted in bettering what Oslo city center is and has been. Till now, that`s not Økern og Hasle. If something interesting is done there, my interest will likely catch on. If only low quality results, my interest for the traditional city core will be semented.

Oslos point of gravity will remain in the old city core and it should so too.


----------



## Galro

:jax: said:


> The biggest issue I can see for the moment is suburban architecture creeping into existing and future city centre, particularly I have been disappointed by what I see of "Hovinbyen" (if that is still the operative name). These shortcomings would not be improved by adding a few more floors.


I agree that that is the biggest issue for the city in general. That and protecting ridiculously amount of the planning and architectural mistakes of yesteryear. 

I also do think what have been built by of Hovinbyen so far (i.e. Løren, Ensjø, Hasle) have been rather poor. While that is said I do think we are starting to see some relatively decent developments there now so I would not write off the whole area just yet. For example there is Fyrstikktorget re-development scheme, Kabelgata masterplan, Ulven masterplan, Vollebekk masterplan, the Grenseveien 97 development along with some other minor developments here and there that I would say are all decent enough and will contribute to extending the urban city like they should. What is a issue is the amount of infrastructure like highways and train and metro lines that intercept the area and separate the different developments from each other.


----------



## Galro

Small picture, but it shows a planned redevelopment of the office building next to Telenor Arena at Fornebu.










Today: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9017...JL-Yvj_eIW1P7T2nnUuA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Another apartment project in Lillestrøm, suburbia. 



















It's the first building step (to the left) in a larger project that will cover the whole block. 









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9563...HJBMLYfuccTKbWzUXfCg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Also in Lillestrøm:



















Should be here: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9592...euy09l_SCqAcj-uVUYhQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Planned upgrade of Brynseng metro station.

















































































https://mdh.no/project/brynseng-metro-station/

It currently looks like this:









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Br...0cd0534dcf4!8m2!3d59.909127!4d10.812933?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Infill-block at Bergkrystallen, Nordstrand.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8662...4!1swNOPT9g_aPrkzT-z9yOEdQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

The Orkla midrise at Skøyen construction update.









https://www.picbon.com/media/1765343581755462207_348538

The project:


----------



## Galro

Proposed apartment project. 










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9272...6acdTOsOQpaws78Jq3eg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## wakka12

The modern architecture in norway is just so nice..makes me want to move there some day


----------



## Galro

^^ While I'm not sure that is an completely fair characterization you are of course more than welcome here.


----------



## Galro

A new city block at Sæter at Nordstrand. This is right across the street of the already completed and presented Sæter Terrasse development. It's also drawn by the same architectural firm so I assume the final execution will not be too dissimilar. 























































Location. The old Swiss chalet style villa will be preserved while everything else will be demolished and replaced with new buildings. 

https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8610...VvsgDBZXSrhfb-QtKIEQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

New suburban district in Lillestrøm. Expected completion is in 2020. Lillestrøm is growing really fast these days so I hope they will get a metro extension and/or a light rail system. 














































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9503...259&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Project to redevelop and make the suburban mall at Kalbakken slightly more urban.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9514...PfeyW3rti_I78lyCxjlg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Anonymous infill under construction at Torshov. The construction picture was taken by the user IceCheese.










Rendering.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9329...pWUJUm7Z5zRDYpZdlI3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Gullhaug torg 1 city block in Nydalen. Although it basically looks like commie blocks, at least it provide some urbanity (something which is badly needed in Nydalen) and the brick "infill" in front looks quite nice. 









https://www.futurebuilt.no/Nyheter#...-raad-til-aa-forbruke-og-destruere-materialer

This is the location today so it will surely be a huge upgrade: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9499...T41LcEbz9jLi5YjVT5Vg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Also an infill-tower thing in the same area. This unfortunately don't look urban at all. 










This should be the location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9484...WMyDyP0EhYov7AZMSeXA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Þróndeimr said:


> Skøyen Masterplan
> Schmidt Hammer Lassen has announced that SHL won international competition to design a 87,000 m2 masterplan in the area of Skøyen in central Oslo. Eureka Kvarteret
> will become a unifying urban development icon. It will draw a new skyline and a versatile reflection of city life by combining the diversity of the existing settlement as well
> as creating a connection to Oslo fjord. The plan will include a hotel and conference centre, housing, cafes and retail areas, offices and a day-care centre evoking a strong
> sense of community and urban life.
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecture.org/ar...jor-new-urban-development-in-oslo-norway.html


Schmidt Lassen appears to have reworked this masterplan and now looks a lot less urban. Also our Directorate for Cultural Heritage managed to get a height limit of 12 floors introduced for the area (due to some arguments about height supposedly ruining the impression of the nearby Bygdøy area :nuts so I assume the development will be further scaled back after that. What a shame. Although the old masterplan looked somewhat cold, at least it was a good attempt to urbanize Skøyen and eventually develop it into an continuation of the inner city. The good news is that they appears to be opting for bricks with some texture to it to boot instead of the material depicted in the initial rendering.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> From another angle:


This is the new design of this development. The old villas will now be preserved after protests from neighbors. It's located at Røa, a suburb in Oslo west. 




























Location today: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9475...AeWqoEzHPIg-3nqL6YWQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Rendering of the infill that is under construction at Vulkan next to Akerselva. It should soon be completed but the rendering have not been shown previously in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also replaced the first post of this thread with a self-made map instead of that outdated project overview.


Construction update taken by me today. My camera got destroyed after I accidentally lost it on the ground so now I only have my crappy phone to take pictures with.


----------



## Galro

Nordre gate construction update by me.



















The project.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Next city block at Vollebekk.The first Vollebekk building step is already under construction as shown previously in this thread.
> 
> Location of Vollebekk in the city:


Yet another Vollebekk city block. The plans have now been put out for public consultation with deadline to the end of next month. I can't help thinking the first building step was better looking, but appears to be decently urban and I believe that is the most important thing at the location. It is located far into the suburbs at a former industrial site so it will nevertheless be a huge upgrade of the area. 










I especially don't like the architecture of this building.









Backyard.









Relations to surroundings.


















An elevation.









Volumes with number of floors marked.









Location at streetview: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9366...DKGzz0R6BRGJTIlJNphA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Kongsvieen 81 apartment block to replace a suburban villa from the '80s or '70s at Holtet at Nordstrand in the suburbs.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8823...9hnzQBtvGgMoEtgi-1nQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Also in the suburb of Nordstrand, this time further south at the Sæter junction. It's a semi-urban apartment project in Poppelstien 2.










The previously posted Sæter apartment block will be located to the right here. All the old Swiss Chalet style villas seen here will be preserved.









Backyard.









Overview.









Map.









Location today: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8609...dQJINW_2XBXkJ4ou5hBQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## IceCheese

MAD as' proposal for the former Norwegian School of Veterinary Science-plot at Adamstuen. They propose to keep a majority of the current building mass, while adding/densifying some in the south towards Bislett and in the north facing Ring 2/Kirkeveien. In the middle they propose a new park for the local community "Lindernparken".
The owner of the competition for new Adamstuen, Statsbygg, will make their recommendations later this fall.


Renderings:






























































Link to whole article from MAD's website (in Norwegian): https://www.mad.no/projects/adamstuen-etterbruk-av-veterinaerhogskolen/


----------



## Galro

^^ It looks okay overall, but I think it is a mistake to not demolish the buildings towards Adamstuen tram stop. They have really poor connections to the street and this could be a perfect opportunity to make something more urban there.


----------



## Galro

National museum construction update. 













































https://www.facebook.com/pg/prosjektnn/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> That took a lot shorter than anticipated but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rodeo-arkitekter.no/urbanism/grarfabxbz40rryq52s2i9x7dbu0o4


More illustrations.

More illustrations. 



















Elevations.



























Ground floor/public spaces.









Site plan.









Impact on surroundings. These renderings aren't completely accurate as the two other highrises that surrounds it are both set for a re-development and there are also other buildings planned in its vicinity that will be visible here.


















I do fear that the heritage authorities will demand an decrease in height as they can but quite militant, but I hope I am wrong. It will be a huge upgrade and I hope it will spur similar re-developments schemes for other properties in the area as the place is a complete failure today.


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the wooden office building at Helsfyr. Looks like there is maybe one floor to go now before it is topped out.










The project.


----------



## Galro

A lot of glare, but here is a construction update of Jordal Amfi ice rink at Kampen.










The project:


----------



## Galro

Tullinkvartalet construction update taken by the user IceCheese. 










Facade test. I like the bricks. 









The project.









Now something really needs to happen with the orange building to the right.


----------



## wakka12

I cant believe you think norwegian modern architectue isnt good..literally every project on this page is nice! they all have such nice texture and material , dynamic form, theyre interesting


----------



## ELH

wakka12 said:


> I cant believe you think norwegian modern architectue isnt good..literally every project on this page is nice! they all have such nice texture and material , dynamic form, theyre interesting


who doesn't think norwegian modern architecture is good?

I think most think good projects gets realized, but let's face it, Oslos reputation has a lot of "climbing space" (it has allready improved). If wanting that climbing to go on, that requires strickt commitment to excellence, not just some "up to date projects" to "follow the times". This is why I think some sound critical sometimes.


----------



## Galro

wakka12 said:


> I cant believe you think norwegian modern architectue isnt good..literally every project on this page is nice! they all have such nice texture and material , dynamic form, theyre interesting


Are you referring to me? I think modern Norwegian architecture can be very good. In fact, with the danger of coming across as too self-gratulating and starting a flame war here, I actually think modern Norwegian architecture at is best is among the best around. Some Norwegian modern buildings creates genuinely pleasant and human-friendly streetscape which I don't think is given when seeing projects elsewhere. 

But my problem have never been with the quality of the good projects, but just the lack of consistency to make sure that the good projects are the rule rather than the exceptions. This might surprise you given Norways reputation, but we actually had a rather laissez-faire approach to urban planning and development where forming how our cities and urban areas should look like have largely happened at developers and architects own volition. Some developments have been good, but we have also have stuff like this (a new "commie-block" development under construction now in the suburbs of Myrvoll). Whether a developments end up being good or bad here is like rolling a dice. There really are no reason why that Myrvoll developments couldn't have looked like this or at least like this except the fact that there is no grand plan for how to develop the Oslo urban area and developers are all developing their own plots in isolation. The city will become very messy unless we find a way to better control the quality of what gets built.


----------



## Galro

^^ Here is btw both an construction update and an example of what I mean. This is the new Gladengveien, which is theoretically supposed to be the new main urban axis in the Ensjø development that is located right outside of the inner city in the east. It don't look very urban or nice now does it? Just white boxes with blank walls facing the street and the whole place screams cheap and value engineering, yet this is really should have been a prime location for good urbanization. :bash:



























http://www.ensjo.org/traer-plantes-og-traer-hugges-og-nye-traer-plantes-i-gladengveien-pa-ensjo/

But at least it looks better than how it appeared a few years ago thankfully (but anything else would have been an achievement).


----------



## Galro

Apartment project at Tåsen, above the Tåsen tunnel. It will replace an old villa from the late '40s. 










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9530..._rigpHIFElXQZyUyNkTg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

I thought I had already posted it, but I couldn't find with either searching or looked through the thread for it. So here is the re-development plans for Tåsen senter, which are that white building mass drawn in on the other side of the roundabout in the picture above. 




























Overview. This is quite old and the development have been re-designed since, but it gives an idea of the size of the project and the placement of the individual buildings.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9525...FoLoOR7ZGg2udyKendsg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

I don't usually post renovations here, but this project contains some minor reconstruction works too if the drawing on the architects homepage is anything to go by. The building in question is Skippergata 29 in Kvadraturen. It's a rather modest building from 1900 thathave gotten altered windows and lost iron wrought details on the roof since then. All of that is correctly drawn in the architects drawing so I hope it will now be reconstructed. 



> Skippergata 29 is one of the buildings containing the small shopping center Arkaden . The project is a new shop facing the street with a rehabilitated storefront bringing it back to an original design from 1900.


https://www.hellingark.no/6th-project










Today.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Marstrandagata at Rodeløkka. The location does not look anything like renderings suggest though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9269...FqTMfeP7OzhtI8EWBeHw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


This the new design. I which prefer the usage of bricks instead of that black plastic-like cladding, but I can't help thinking the design looks very busy otherwise. It would have been much better without so many balconies.


----------



## Galro

Although I complained about the lack of consistency in planning here, I will say this: We have become significantly better at during the time I've been active at this forum. Case in point is this project that I will now present which is currently under development at Fornebu, a large area under re-development on the plot of the former main airport in the neighboring municipality of Bærum. The project in question have the catchy name "area 9.6". 

Here is the original winning design for the 9.6 project. 









However the Fornebu area have received a lot of complaints for being built with too low density and being an auto-centric wasteland. And it is not hard to see why, as this is how the area looks today:









As an answer to that critique and as a result of the decisions to build a metro line here, it have been decided that the density should be increased and the area should get an urban make-over. It's kind of sad and ridiculous that there is need to re-develop a development even before it is completed, but that's the charm of Norwegian planning for you. A new masterplan for Fornebu is now out for public consultation in the municipality of Bærum. 

As part of this new-found desire to make an urban place, the 9.6 project have received increased density and urbanity too. And this is what they are now working on: 









A side by side comparison made by me of the two designs for the sites. Modernistic wasteland to the left, quite urban suburb to the right.









This will be locate right next door to the "area 9.4" project that have already been shown in this thread, which again come as a result of this new desire to make Fornebu urban. Here is the location on streetview: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.897...4!1sD_VjKNybjl2AwN4-UUswWA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

New city block at Stabekk, which is yet another suburb in the Bærum municipality. The project would involve the demolition of two historic houses that have been baldy altered through the years,which have caused some anger with the local population. 










Basically the same location at streetview today. Here you can see the historic buildings that will have to go for that project to be realized. https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9086...rLYL9cF_hFgdr86VQYwQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

The city council approved the regulations for this apartment project in Innspurten 2/Grenseveien 84 at Helsfyr. They have now started on the negotiation on an construction agreement which will contain details about how the developers will have to contribute to the surrounding infrastructure and so on. I guess a more final design will be revealed eventually. Nevertheless it is another step in making Helsfyr less of a car-centric hole.


















http://www.ensjo.org/byradet-overkj...riomrade-pa-valle-hovin-ved-helsfyr-og-ensjo/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9154...ZsYVRSHPtwfIfx1gsXhQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Frysjaparken, testing of some of the bricks that will be used.













































http://www.instapuk.com/p/1781814910721035360_7198681808

The project:


----------



## Galro

A village to be built for people with dementia next to Sandvika in Bærum. Completion is estimated to summer 2020.




































https://www.baerum.kommune.no/tjene...kehjem-bo-og-behandlingssenter/demenslandsby/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9010...Et12Tm_MSkVJHVnGLphg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

The unfortunately quite suburban design of Storebukta at Kolbotn. It replaces some modern villas. 





































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8090...z8iip45dsS9mE_9ZUpxw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

The same developers is developing this project further out at Langhus. 


















https://www.facebook.com/soloneiendom/photos/pcb.878521905630609/878520045630795/?type=3&theater

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.7492...B2u8ct77sDvkpl7M_f8w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> However the Fornebu area have received a lot of complaints for being built with too low density and being an auto-centric wasteland. And it is not hard to see why, as this is how the area looks today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an answer to that critique and as a result of the decisions to build a metro line here, it have been decided that the density should be increased and the area should get an urban make-over. It's kind of sad and ridiculous that there is need to re-develop a development even before it is completed, but that's the charm of Norwegian planning for you. A new masterplan for Fornebu is now out for public consultation in the municipality of Bærum.


Another part of the new masterplan to make Fornebu more urban is to redevelop the street grid of the area. The proposal is to remove the roundabouts, reduce the width of the roads, place bicycle paths and pavements closer to the street, plant more trees and possible introduce restrictions on car driving. The current street is seen here in addition to on the aerial above. 

Here is the new street grid.









How Snarøyveien (the large avenue in the middle of the picture) looks like before and after urban transformation.









An overview of the streets with roundabouts removed (except at the very end).


----------



## Galro

Not the best angle admittedly, but they are now basically done with the demolition work at the site of the Økern Portal project at, well, Økern. 









http://www.instapuk.com/p/1779857938392195676_45875204

The project.


















Location and how it looked like before demolition: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9310...yLG3HUKUHOUNoyETygQA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## wakka12

Im surprised this was not a protected building in norway? It looks a lot better than some of the other protected buildings of that typology posted !


----------



## Galro

^^ Honestly I am quite surprised too, but fret not, this part of the city have some ridiculous listed buildings and things too: 


Økern care home

Risløkka traffic control station

This old industrial building

Old car sales room

Another old industrial building

 An electrical substation

 Rv4/Trondheimsveien highway. Not the surrounding buildings or anything, but the actual road itself. :nuts:


----------



## Galro

Fyrstikkalleen 1 office building construction update. I've already posted the facade test of the bricks that can/will be used here if that's of interest. 









http://www.instapuk.com/kristinjarmundarchitects

The project.


----------



## Galro

New city block being planned in Ski. Will contain a new high school and apartments.



















Today:









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.7212...iM4rd-aj7hHZZjIZQldg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Stafangr

Galro said:


> ^^ Honestly I am quite surprised too, but fret not, this part of the city have some ridiculous listed buildings and things too:
> 
> Økern care home
> Risløkka traffic control station
> This old industrial building
> Old car sales room
> Another old industrial building
> An electrical substation
> Rv4/Trondheimsveien highway. Not the surrounding buildings or anything, but the actual road itself. :nuts:


I can sort of understand the value of the car sales room, the 2nd industrial building, and the electrical substation, but the others?! Has Oslo hired too many bureaucrats, who are now trying to convince themselves that they are invaluable? Have rival cities mananged to infiltrate key positions, and are working on destroying Oslo from within?

Sometimes I'm worried Oslo is going to outrun other Norwegian cities, but then I come here and see the long list of own goals.


----------



## Galro

Stafangr said:


> I can sort of understand the value of the car sales room, the 2nd industrial building, and the electrical substation, but the others?! Has Oslo hired too many bureaucrats, who are now trying to convince themselves that they are invaluable? Have rival cities mananged to infiltrate key positions, and are working on destroying Oslo from within?
> 
> Sometimes I'm worried Oslo is going to outrun other Norwegian cities, but then I come here and see the long list of own goals.


To be fair the same is happening in other Norwegian cities too. It wasn't that long ago that Arendal hospital  and Halden hospital received protected status and they now protest against the planned demolition of the Siemens building in Trondheim and wants to preserve it. I would say it is a national issue, but it is a issue alright and it is severely restrict how attractive we can make our cities. For example this '50s pedestrian bridge have apparently received the strictest protection that exist in this country so we would presumable have to live with it for all eternity should the highway ever be removed from the waterfront. 

I really hope we can reform how we view our heritage some day (which is why I constantly brings it up).


----------



## Stafangr

I think we should preserve notable examples of various styles, even if the general public doesn't appreciate those styles. But a lot of post-WW2 modern and post-modern architecture wasn't designed with its surroundings in mind, so I think it'd would be great if we moved those buildings and structures which stand in the way of good projects into one neighbourhood. Creating a 'living museum', a 'Modernistisk-Maihaugen' or 'Norsk moderne folkemuseum' if you want.


----------



## wakka12

And itll be an ugly museum only a few modern architects will visit

I like that idea though. Architecutre should be easily appreciated if its good though. The public shouldnt have to be told which buildings they should appreciate. The public like most historical buildings from pre modernist era, and most high quality modern buildings because well theyre nice to look at nice to be inside, they shouldnt have to be told that these hideous mid century structures are something they need to appreciate, or that they are not culturally aware enough to appreciate them..how pretentious


----------



## Galro

Stafangr said:


> I think we should preserve notable examples of various styles, even if the general public doesn't appreciate those styles. But a lot of post-WW2 modern and post-modern architecture wasn't designed with its surroundings in mind, so I think it'd would be great if we moved those buildings and structures which stand in the way of good projects into one neighbourhood. Creating a 'living museum', a 'Modernistisk-Maihaugen' or 'Norsk moderne folkemuseum' if you want.


I would fully support that. In general I am not opposed to preserving some "modern" buildings and things where they stand today either, it's just wish they showed more cautiousness with what specifically was chosen to preserve. I also believe buildings should not only be considered by their individual merits, but also based on how it works in their settings and how they contribute to people of the city. We have other arenas, like museums, where heritage can be preserved without question about how they contribute to the society.

It's a shame as I do think many Norwegians have a lot of potential otherwise.


----------



## Galro

Construction update of these boxes in Schweigaards gate taken one day ago (right of the white bridge).









http://www.instapuk.com/p/1782827441635714693_53463466

The project:


----------



## Galro

Updated renderings of the Pilestredet apartment project. The plan is now out for public consultation. I can't say I like this plan much at all. It don't appear like any thoughts have been put into the appearance of these buildings. At least the current design have less irregular spaced window than the previous one. I hope the design will be revised before sales start/construction yet again so that the irregular windows towards the park could be removed too and I hope that they will chose a quality facade material at least. The dark brown buildings looks like they will be clad in wood, but I'm less sure about the lighter ones. 















































Location:


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Lilleakerbyen, a re-development of the old industrial site at Lilleaker. It don't look particularly urban thought despite the developers proclaimed ambitions.
> 
> Central square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map. The lower part of the map (around Lilleakerveien) is already there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the location looks today. There will soon be built a new metro station and probably a new bus terminal next to the train station to the right, which will make this place much more integrated into the city and will probably result in a great densification and urbanization in coming years.


This plan have been re-designed. The old mall (marked CC vest on the map above) will now be demolished and replaced with a proper street grid. This is the plan now:



















An article from earlier this year: http://akersposten.no/index.php?page=vis_nyhet&NyhetID=1938

I think it looks much better now but we will still have to wait to see the design of the individual blocks of course. Btw is this is yet another example of what I'm talking about when I say that we have gotten much better at planning in recent years. Location: https://www.google.com/maps/search/...nkt/@59.9164159,10.6338792,482m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## IceCheese

New illustrations for Gunerius, central Oslo finally showing a facade that may be realized.

*some of the pictures have text from the pdf


Storgata










Stenersgata










Lilletorget










Brugata










Lybekkergata










Overview. Note the green roofs on all the new buildings. The star-shaped building will have multiple gardens mimicking the fauna of Norwegian mountains and a walking path running along it.











Pdf presentation from White arkitekter/Studio Thams (Denmark): https://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/showfile.asp?jno=2018056074&fileid=7925981


----------



## Galro

What a mess. I could actually have been a rather good looking thing had they went for a detailed brick facade, but instead it looks like it was purposely designed to make the old building look good in comparison.


----------



## Galro

New aquarium is being planned in Drøbak. Here are the two concepts they are now working with.

The Island:




























The pier:



























I prefer the island.

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.6622...v2AadUP3JV1DJBSUYT0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Wergelandskvartalet in Sundet in Eidsvoll. 




























I'm pretty sure this development have gone through a slight re-design as this rendering (which must be the same project) was recently released as a part of an job advert on the architects homepage:









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/20...167ce14ee!8m2!3d60.3311157!4d11.2626148?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Another apartment project that is also located in Sundet. As I understand it this development have already been approved although it have been very controversial in Eidsvoll due to the midrise that is part of the project.





































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/20...167ce14ee!8m2!3d60.3311157!4d11.2626148?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Hoffsveien 17 construction update.



























http://www.hent.no/hoffsveien17/?p=240

The project:









Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.927...283.08932&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Symra terrasse in the suburb of Lambertseter construction update.










The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8739...DERN3yuXOcYCIq1B-C_w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Freserveien 1 office building in Kværnerbyen construction update.










The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9034...SgJf7nk3tL-GLcekKOSQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Three apartment blocks to replace a '70s villa at Slemdal.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Da...db9e8a679!8m2!3d59.9525755!4d10.6876788?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

New park and beach to be built at Bekkelaget on part of the current port properties. Work have already started and it is expected to be completed by next summer. 










The work.








https://www.noblad.no/nyhet/nedre-b...ben-i-jorden-for-bekkelagsbadet/s/5-56-110966

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8793...98VEt_Vst6vJa1cl1yJw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## wakka12

'new beach' never heard of this happening, but sounds cool. Is it costly to create a beach?


----------



## Galro

wakka12 said:


> 'new beach' never heard of this happening, but sounds cool. Is it costly to create a beach?


It is estimated to cost 20 million NOK which equals to about 2,2 million euros at current exchange rates. But I think it might actually be slightly misleading to call it a beach. It's more like a pier you will be able to bath from and there will be no sand there as far as I understand. It is also called the Norwegian equivalent to a "bath" by the developer, it's just that I haven't seen the English bath word being used that way about outdoors recreation with sea bathing opportunities so I was not sure what to call it.

While that is said the city have actually gotten a number of new modern beaches (although they aren't very big) this century. Both of these for example were built from scratch at two former container piers:


----------



## Galro

I was out this evening and went past the old Blaauw building in Akersgata. This is one of many 19th century buildings in Oslo that have been completely ravaged through the years. And to my surprise they have actually now re-constructed the facade. I was not aware of this project all and I am extremely happy now. Sadly the roof was not reconstructed (but I have hope for the future now). :cheers:

Please excuse the crappy evening cell phone pictures.













































How it looked like before restoration.









How it looked like while it still retained its original roof (to the left).


----------



## Galro

Also construction update by the Rådhusgaa 5 re-clad taken by me today. The quality is again not the best though.










The project:









Before the re-clad:


----------



## Galro

New main fire station at Bryn. I assume better renderings will be released of it eventually. It is claimed that it should have high architectural quality and that it should contribute to the urbanization of the Bryn area. The plan have been put out for public consultation. 

From Brynsengveien. 









Volumes.









Site plan with green roofs.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9126...CWVRKqDIyG0__6MHYA6Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Construction update of this weird infill in Hammerfestgata at Rodeløkka. Unfortunately it don't appears that it will look very pretty.









https://sem-johnsen.no/boliger/hammerfestgata-1/hammerfestgata-1-a2-1

The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9249...3rS9RNy9QBU1jwXekerg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

"Study" for a new city block at Bryn commissioned by the landlord. It is actually located right next door to the new fire station shown above.




































http://oslo.works/Bryn

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9127...rqN2BM6A5rDjlYnmkZ3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Joshua27

Every day you show new investments. How many apartments and offices are being built and planned for this moment?


----------



## Galro

^^ I have no idea. I don't think there is any statistics on it. At most you will find some statistics for specific masterplan developments or perhaps in some cases for some individual municipalities.


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Bygdøynes apartment project.

Not the biggest picture mind you.








http://www.instapuk.com/p/1786359589974235287_2238312919

And a closer look at the bricks from earlier this year.








http://www.instapuk.com/p/1724708433520542958_38819814

The project:


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9017...ANoZoGoW4l3S4Oss2LBw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

New Radiohuset kindergarten at Lambertseter. It will revitalize a radio broadcast building from the late '20s. It's scheduled for completion in February 2019. 









https://www.commonground.no/prosjekter/radiohuset-barnehage

The building today (to the left).









Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/R...b87483bf35d3219!8m2!3d59.8729258!4d10.8180892


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> An apartment project in Lørenskog, suburbia. For some reason the developer have not specified the exact address but it should be somewhere in the Lørenskog "city center".
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/M3e3mGn.jpg


I now know more about this project. Apparently it is the new design for the development shown below: 



Galro said:


> New apartment project next to Solheimstunet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://arkitema.com/no/prosjekt/bolig/astridsgaarden#!https://arkitema.com/no/prosjekt


Two more renderings:

















http://www.aptproperties.no/prosjekt/astridsvei-1/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9271...qLVySPFp3ReFDLqP9usQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Wergelandskvartalet in Sundet in Eidsvoll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this development have gone through a slight re-design as this rendering (which must be the same project) was recently released as a part of an job advert on the architects homepage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/20...167ce14ee!8m2!3d60.3311157!4d11.2626148?dcr=0


It had indeed gone through a re-design and here are more renderings of the new design. It appears to be surprisingly dense given where it is but the design is perhaps a tad busy looking. I do like the brick portion of the development at street level though.


----------



## Galro

Infill at Grønland. It have applied for construction permit and construction should commence soon.




































http://hille-melbye.no/projects/boliger/grønland-24


----------



## Galro

Wesselkvartalet construction update.








https://www.wesselkvartalet.no/blogg/aktiviteter-i-wesselkvartalet-uke-24

The project.


----------



## Galro

A look at the bricks of Munch brygge.








https://www.facebook.com/LundSlaattoArkitekter/

The project.


----------



## Galro

Completed semi-detached housing at Høybråten. Landscaping don't appear to be the architects/developers forte but otherwise I think it turned out nice enough. 













































https://www.finn.no/realestate/homes/ad.html?finnkode=122080593


----------



## Galro

Some renderings of the revised plans for the student housing along Akerselva. As previously mentioned this project went through a drastic height reduction after demands from the local heritage authorities and here is the result. I much prefer the project now without that "midrise box" at the corner. I think it could turn out quite okay as long as they don't use cheap bricks.




























The old, higher design with the box.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Grønnlandsleiret.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement:


This proposal was stopped by the national heritage authorities (Riksantikvaren) who demanded that the old two-floorers should be preserved. After much back and forth and after a round with arbitration at the office of the county governor, the proposal was eventually re-designed into just an extension above the roof-line of the green building to the right.










The regulation for that proposal have now been approved. We will likely see a more final design emerge soon.


----------



## Galro

A new "town" under development around Eidsvoll Verk train station (first station north of Gardemoen airport). The developers are promising that it will be urban and whatnot, but I have to say I' not really convinced by the renderings.


















https://www.rb.no/nyheter/bolig/utb...ler-under-bakken-og-sol-garanti/s/5-43-805075

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.2880606,11.1684495,408m/data=!3m1!1e3?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

And while we are in the region: Gardemoen airport (officially only called Oslo airport now) will receive a minor extension of their non-schengen lounge which will have start construction in October this fall. It's the box closest to the "camera".










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.1939992,11.1056216,681m/data=!3m1!1e3?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Here is also another but better and bigger sized construction update of the Bygdøynes apartment project taken from the architects facebook page. I quite like it. Shame it is not denser and more urban though. 




































Source: https://www.facebook.com/ReiulfRamstadArkitekter/

The project.


----------



## Galro

The regulation process have just begun for a new district at Skullerud in the Oslo south-east. This is actually the last plot at the outer edge of this part of the urban area before the city forests starts.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Sk...e65abb8e6!8m2!3d59.8635461!4d10.8412419?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

Construction update of this building at Hasle.








https://www.facebook.com/HasleLinje...010018860506/2069374426424049/?type=3&theater

The project.









If I am not mistaken so are what you see in the upper right corner also an construction update of this office building in Lørenveien 65.


----------



## Galro

Update from the site of the Pilestredet 77 apartment project taken this evening by me.




























The project.


----------



## Galro

Update from the site of the apartment project in Mariboes gate 14 taken by me earlier today. The old industrial building was apparently dismantled to provide easier access during the ground works and will then be reassembled at a later stage as part of the project.




























The project.


----------



## Galro

Syrinhaven city block project at Stabekk in the suburbs.

The project consist of replacing this block:









With this:

















https://www.vestaksen.no/bolig/kommende/syrinhaven-stabekk/

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.908...4!1s1XxLlAdsvpAuWg1Yob-8Tw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

I come across few more pictures of the wooden infill at Kampen that I posted one picture some pages back, so here they are. I think it turned out pretty nice looking. 




























https://www.facebook.com/pg/Rakarkitektur/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Galro

A project to build an backyard extension of this old building from the 1900 in the city center. The project also includes a proposal to open up the first floor and restore the original entrances and windows that once stood there.

Today.









Extension.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> A project that have not been shown here is the masterplan for the Ulvenveien 84 industrial area which currently under development. It's located right next to Økern, one of the citys major urban development areas.


Revised plans. Sadly it appears like the local heritage protection office considered the old office building at the plot to be worthy of preservation so it will be kept as part of the development. hno:



























http://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/showfile.asp?jno=2018065407&fileid=7959464


----------



## Galro

Office building under development at Majorstuen.





































Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.929...4!1siecVfhKWGwkYVv6USxd6jA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Apartment project under development at Sæter.





































Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.860...4!1s1btlKRuv4bz_3OOBmJ2x0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Miniscule construction update pictures of the quite unfortunately looking Harbtiz torg development. 









https://www.bygg.no/article/1356295

(Don't mind the people in front.)








http://ne.no/2018/05/31/ramboll-til-harbitz-torg/

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9241...hrqwvWhM-9tp2m6O7AfQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

The backyard infill in Hegdehaugsveien in Homansbyen have been further developed. Apparently it will have a facade in bricks and with steel fittings coloured in warmly beige tones. It received general permission (i.e. "rammetillatelse") in the end of May this year.














































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9212...RL_bkwbrhkhtUEHy66dw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

New city block at Tangen at Nesodden, a suburb. Advertisement for apartment have already started by I was not able to find any information about its planning status at Nesodden municipalitys pages. 



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8549...fUXBAmb-VnCyy_16YXAg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

The regulations for the new Viking museum extension at Bygdøy have now been approved by the city council. I'm quite looking forward to this. 













































http://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/casedet.asp?caseno=201409196

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9045...UICEE0LXXmKRf-ZpFX6g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

The winning design for new accommodation for guest lecturers to the University of Oslo at Blindern. The project also includes a new pedestrian bridge across Blindern metro station.


















https://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/i/A2Mbar/Planlegger-stor-opprustning-av-Blindern-stasjon

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.939...4!1sfuVLmSLCkEcunNCah6GdFw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

New apartment project at Bygdøy.




































https://www.finn.no/realestate/newbuildings/ad.html?finnkode=123086718

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.901...4!1s5Tyg7GhHwxuOk2pbHbLhgg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

New so-called urban villas to be built in the suburb of Ski. It looks like they are going quite easy on the urban part though. Actually on the villa part too as these are apartment buildings.



































'










Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...03a9225f6021eec!8m2!3d59.7196318!4d10.8358795


----------



## Galro

Proposed apartment building in the commie block district of Ammerud in Groruddalen.





































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9571...hd-ejgmQaHCP66K7BRxg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro

How the boxy apartment project in Arnebråtenveien 85 at Holmen ended up as.























































The project. The rendering wasn't all that accurate I have to say, but I'm not sure if the changes that were done were necessarily for the worse though. 









Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.952...4!1sPZNv__Zc9OVHWk9jkdJ7ZA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Apartment project under development at Grefsen. The local heritage office have already signaled that they oppose the height/mass of it so I'm quite skeptical about whether it will actually be built as shown here.




























Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.951...4!1sbiKX1N3hZCpnd1NJmLc7Hw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

New city district being planned at Kjelsrud, a former industrial site in Groruddalen. The plans have now been put out for public consultation.




























Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...02d2219b4154f4f!8m2!3d59.9367399!4d10.8622574


----------



## Galro

Upgrade of the tram tracks in Thorvald Meyers gate and surrounding public realm at Grunerløkka. The work is set to be completed by 2020.









https://www.dagsavisen.no/oslo/to-gater-en-milliard-1.1162679

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.926...4!1sPWcFIJcNXs2KVlhjnfUdVQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Proposal to extend the early modernistic Odd fellow building with a midrise in the backyard. The proposal also includes the restoration of the building back to its original appearance although it is not completely clear to me what exactly have been lost. The Odd Fellow building was originally completed in 1934 with Gudolf Blakstad and Herman Munthe-Kaas as the architects.



















The building today.









And when new.









Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.914...4!1sHOFMVAKaYsZUdkxe43qqQQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Malerhaugveien 28 apartment project at Ensjø.



















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.915...4!1sLIarqeU_fZ5cBGxGKk4_OA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Bygg 01 at Hasle construction update taken by user Filand. It's a re-development of Vinmonopolets old headquarter from 1932. 





































The project.


















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.928...4!1suW5u8U5HQodqBwWeQAZShw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Frysja construction update.








https://deskgram.org/p/1801512339753938500_7198681808

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.966...4!1sEL0kgmsmUEB4NEq1OKuUeQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Munch Brygge construction update.









https://www.soeiendom.no/nyhet/tx_n...detail&cHash=dce088dbe0630e4944f708bcd1ab8010

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.906...4!1sZ71YOXAQBrT4bkXoOjbolg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

For those who are interested, a new website have been launched showing how the port area of Oslo (or Christiania as it was known as then) looked like in 1798. This is incidentally the same general area as the Munch Brygge development above is being built in.

https://oslohavn1798.no/app.html


----------



## Galro

The municipality of Røyken and the developer have now agreed on a development agreements (utbyggingsavtale) for the development of Slemmestad Brygge city district. The development was approved last year. I believe they will start construction later this year now. 
https://www.royken.kommune.no/kunng...ingsavtale-for-slemmestad-sentrum-omradeplan/

I'm actually quite looking forward to this project. The architecture don't look like much to brag about to say the least, but it is quite urban and is located where I did not expect to see proper city developments so I like it for that. 





































Location. The city is seen in the background.









At google maps: https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...92030911a61814e!8m2!3d59.7831511!4d10.4981823


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Ensjø torg midrise apartment project on top of Ensjø metro station. The pictures were taken by the user Filand.



















The project. It's fair to say that this also belongs in the pile "not much to brag about architecturally".


















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.913...4!1sW0aqVyavvONBTPKDr3zfig!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

The proposal to pedestrianize a number of streets in the city center and generally make them more pedestrian friendly is now out for public consultation. Here are some illustrations from it. 














































I'm quite looking forward to this I hope that it will result in renewed interest for this area (which is kind of neglected and forgotten today). Hopefully many of the historic buildings in there will restored to their former glory as they become more attractive locations too. That would really be a dream come true to me. :drool: For example that grey, depressive H&M corner building in the last illustrations used to look like this before it was modernized in 1970:


----------



## Galro

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## CB31

Pedestrianize it Oslo, it could be so nice! kay:


----------



## Galro

^^ I agree. What is an issue however is that public transportation in the city in the future - even after thee planned new metro lines, new rail lines and new tram lines are built - looks like it will still be heavily dependent on buses which will limit how far can they take pedestrianization. For example I think Tollbugata is planned to become a bus street. Still it will definitively be an improvement, but it s not perfect.


----------



## Galro

Commie block infill at Storo.



























https://www.pushak.no/grefsenveien-49

Location: https://www.google.com.br/maps/@59....4!1sBZ4xyje7w_PJqFfNIxq8Og!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Some more illustrations of the slightly revised proposal for the Teaterkvartalet as shown (with one small rendering) before in this thread. This shows alternative A that contains more apartments. It's actually a huge project! I was quite surprised by the scale of it after seeing more illustrations of it.

The local heritage authorities have predictably objected to the heights and they have said that they will consider lodging a complaint with the national heritage authorities should the development not be scaled back, so what actually happens here is anyones guess.


----------



## Galro

Construction update of Youngstorget 3 taken by me today.



















The project.


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> I'm quite looking forward to this I hope that it will result in renewed interest for this area (which is kind of neglected and forgotten today). Hopefully many of the historic buildings in there will restored to their former glory as they become more attractive locations too. That would really be a dream come true to me. :drool: For example that grey, depressive H&M corner building in the last illustrations used to look like this before it was modernized in 1970:


The forumer joamox had noticed that this building had been covered by scaffolding the summer when he visited the city. He then sent a mail to the landlord of the building to ask is going on, and apparently they are now in the process of removing the old concrete facade and are looking at the feasibility of restoring it back to original. Which is absolutely great news and it happened a lot sooner than I had even dared to imagine. :banana:

I have no picture of the current works unfortunately, but here are at least a few more of this building back in its heyday.


----------



## Galro

Construction update from the so-called Eufemia office building in Bjørvika showing the bricks. I really like the look of these bricks. The picture was captured by user OntheNorthRoad from the construction webcam.










The project.


----------



## mileymc1

Pedestrian Oslo looks fantastic! What a complete devastation with the H&M building however. Never should have been allowed. A lot of similar activity has happened over the years in Manchester where I'm from. Old Victorian buildings and fabulous Mills demolished over the years to make way for at the time what maybe trendy but now looking back to what was there, terrible choices. Guess it happens all over.


I've been to Bergen, Stavanger, Gothenburg, Stockholm, Helsinki and Copenhagen. Oslo is on the MUST list. Looks a beautiful city.


----------



## Galro

mileymc1 said:


> Pedestrian Oslo looks fantastic! What a complete devastation with the H&M building however. Never should have been allowed. A lot of similar activity has happened over the years in Manchester where I'm from. Old Victorian buildings and fabulous Mills demolished over the years to make way for at the time what maybe trendy but now looking back to what was there, terrible choices. Guess it happens all over.


Unfortunately that building is far from the only example of architecture that the city have lost. I have covered it quite extensively in this thread should it be of any interest. I personally hope we will see some restorations and perhaps some proper reconstructions in the future. I had for example hoped that the lost apartment building in Drammensveien 2 could be reconstructed as there have been talks about converted the larger complex it is a part of into apartments, but I'm not sure how realistic that is. 


mileymc1 said:


> I've been to Bergen, Stavanger, Gothenburg, Stockholm, Helsinki and Copenhagen. Oslo is on the MUST list. Looks a beautiful city.


To be honest I think most find those other cities to be more beautiful than Oslo. There are plenty of very good looking areas here too, but unfortunately there are also areas that have been basically ruined by post-war re-development schemes.


----------



## Galro

Another new apartment project being under development in the suburb of Lillestrøm. The local politicians have complained that the blocks looks too monotonous now so I suspect it will have to get through a re-design before approval. This is right across the street of the previously shown Kvartal 10 development in Lillestrøm (which I thought was much more successful). 










Location: https://www.google.com.br/maps/plac...021ba6f044063cd!8m2!3d59.9559696!4d11.0503785


----------



## Galro

Skøyen atrium construction update.









http://blogg.sa3.no/webcamera/

The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9229...4!1sGKVp6QJ-z-vUTpvmh0cffQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

New national museum in Vika construction update.










The project.


----------



## Galro

Apartment project under development in Ryenbergveien at Ekeberg. It's a reworked proposal for this development which had to be re-designed after it was demanded that it should fit better in with the surrounding building stock.














































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9009...4!1srk8JSfBH3kD99a6q9AtOEA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

The conversion of the old headquarter of the Norwegian America Line at Jernbanetorget into a hotel. The original building was completed in 1919 with Andreas Bjercke and Georg Eliassen as the architects. The style is known as Nordic Neo-baroque, which is basically a local development of the Art Nouveau styles. The new hotel is set to open in spring 2019.





































The building back in the day.


----------



## Galro

Apartment project under development in the suburb of Sørumstand. 









https://www.urbaniaeiendom.no/sorumsandv65-villavegen-2/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9867...4!1sk8fFeIz49kiNDH8fagBrzw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Now it looks like might see the old Hasselbakken restaurant at St. Hanshaugen park being reconstructed. The building was originally built in 1891 in Dragon style (basically a Norwegian national romantic version of Swiss Chalet style ) with Holm Hansen Munthe as the architect. The restaurant was lost in a fire in 1936.

The plot in the park have mostly been left open ever since with only a few provisional structures having being built to replace it. The project to reconstructed it was first presented in the media more than a decade ago but I never heard anything more about it so I assumed it was dead. However the city have recently started the process to look into establishing a more permanent structure in the park and the local heritage authorities have now come out and said that they support a reconstruction on the condition that it is accurate. 

There is still a question of financing let to be answered though and nothing is decided yet, but looks like this project might be moving forward now. I would love to see it reconstructed. :cheers:

Article (in Norwegian): https://www.vartoslo.no/dragehuset-...-kan-gjenoppsta-som-restaurant-og-kulturbygg/

Back in the day.



























A rather poor illustration of the proposed reconstruction.









The park and the vacant plot today.


----------



## badgäst1

One thing I don't get about Oslo, and Norway in particular, what's the real reason behind the Norwegians not having any skyscrapers?

Norway clearly has both the money and capacity to be swimming in skyscrapers, so why are there none? Is it because of low demand? Environmental thinking? Or simply deeply infected nimbyism in locals and politicians?


----------



## Galro

^^ The reason Oslo don't have any skyscrapers are partly due to demand (it's not big of a city after all) and due to opposition from some of the population, local politicians and local and national heritage authorities (whom are obsessed with heights). Oslo would never have been Manhatten of course, but we would have had significantly more high buildings had they not existed. We could even have had early '30s art deco midrises. I would say that the heritage authorities represent the biggest roadblock to getting high buildings built right now though. For example it was they who demanded the 12 floor height limit at Skøyen and they are now currently working to get this (really nice if you ask me) proposal at Helsfyr lowered too:











But building height are slowly creeping up. Plaza (currently the tallest building in the city) was just approved for an height extension and there is currently a project to build a new tallest building under development and I have surprisingly not heard the heritage authorities voice any opposition to it, so I think there is a change it could be built. I think these new height increases could remove some of the mental barrier against skyscrapers here.


----------



## Galro

Here is the final proposal for the new midrise to be built at Brynseng which have now been "released" (i.e. made available online in the system of the planning office). It will be 58m tall, contain 5 floors with 30 apartments in all, 7 floors of offices and 2 floors of commercial spaces if built. The project also includes a upgrade of Brynseng metro station based on the design shown previously in this thread and a tunnelling of the metro line between Brynseng and Hellerud.























































The metro station upgrade. Unfortunately it would not be put underground.









Location: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@59.9...AMCpHctoYUx0igiRblBQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Galro

And a construction update of the Orkla city midrise at Skøyen.


















http://akersposten.no/nyheter/det-er-en-skandale/19.2521

The project.


----------



## Galro

Some illustrations of the Universitetsgata 7-9 office project. It's located on the other side of the block to the already shown Tullinkvartalet project and it is actually part of the same development despite its very different architectural expression. The regulation have already been approved and they have now applied for a general permit before construction can start.

The facade will be clad in light natural stone according to the application. I think the design is quite nice. The weakest link as far as I am concerned are those "balcony bridges" which looks too flimsy and out of proportions. I think the beams they rest on should have been much thicker for it to work visually. 



















The picture turned out very blurry but that's how it was in the application document. 


















An illustration from the planned passage behind the building. The project is intended to open up and build new public pathways through the backyard. It's worth noting that this illustration shows the earlier design and I assume it will be built with facades in the same style as the ones facing the street.









The building will be much higher than the neighbouring building, but I think it appears to manage the transition between the different heights fairly well.









A closer look at the facade of the building with the next door Alfheim building from 1900 to the right.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9172...=203&h=100&yaw=136.84271&pitch=0&thumbfov=100


----------



## Galro

A project to build 83 sheltered housing apartments in Pilestredet.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9265...4!1s3i1-OoOKllYvZr0Zeo_EdQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Project to rebuild the first floor of the Karl Johans 33 building from 1899 back to its original appearance.










The project had to be slightly redesigned from what is shown in that rendering above after it was pointed out that it originally did not have divided window panes like that. Instead it have large panes with only small went windows on top, like this (which shows the project in its current iteration):



















Location and the current appearance: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@59.9...ZJARSehqSv8TPqm5Ud6g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

Originally it also had a nice tile roof complete with a "ridge fence", but that will sadly not be reconstructed.


----------



## IceCheese

Galro said:


> Some illustrations of the Universitetsgata 7-9 office project. It's located on the other side of the block to the already shown Tullinkvartalet project and it is actually part of the same development despite its very different architectural expression. The regulation have already been approved and they have now applied for a general permit before construction can start.
> 
> The facade will be clad in light natural stone according to the application. I think the design is quite nice. The weakest link as far as I am concerned are those "balcony bridges" which looks too flimsy and out of proportions. I think the beams they rest on should have been much thicker for it to work visually.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/vT4sXkA.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ew7RLJ6.jpg
> 
> The picture turned out very blurry but that's how it was in the application document.
> https://i.imgur.com/mJcymXu.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/lHPHNLl.jpg
> 
> An illustration from the planned passage behind the building. The project is intended to open up and build new public pathways through the backyard. It's worth noting that this illustration shows the earlier design and I assume it will be built with facades in the same style as the ones facing the street.
> https://i.imgur.com/A4CYMth.jpg
> 
> The building will be much higher than the neighbouring building, but I think it appears to manage the transition between the different heights fairly well.
> https://i.imgur.com/FdCRXfR.jpg
> 
> A closer look at the facade of the building with the next door Alfheim building from 1900 to the right.
> https://i.imgur.com/bFfVmHj.jpg
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9172...=203&h=100&yaw=136.84271&pitch=0&thumbfov=100


They've already started tearing down the current building.


----------



## Galro

^^That's great news, but it would be nice if you could remove the pictures from the quote. It makes picture heavy pages like this almost unreadable.


----------



## Galro

Proposal to extend the Ski museum at Holmenkollen.



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9655...4!1sb3ukiQN8F5zAzv_S8ap25A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

A project to develop a public area on the pier next to the Munch museum in Bjørvika.





































Location: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@59.905303,10.7543476,158m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


----------



## Galro

New recycling facilities and under regulation at the Haraldsrud industrial park. The plans also includes the establishment of an "urban street grid" and a "river" to handle urban runoff. 




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.929585,10.8257242,556m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> The forumer joamox had noticed that this building had been covered by scaffolding the summer when he visited the city. He then sent a mail to the landlord of the building to ask is going on, and apparently they are now in the process of removing the old concrete facade and are looking at the feasibility of restoring it back to original. Which is absolutely great news and it happened a lot sooner than I had even dared to imagine. :banana:
> 
> I have no picture of the current works unfortunately, but here are at least a few more of this building back in its heyday.


Maybe not the most exciting update, but here (at the bottom) is at least how the building looks like now behind scaffolding. It's already an improvement on the concrete "design"! 









http://picbear.online/media/1842756153759670745_45259252


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> An illustration from the planned passage behind the building. The project is intended to open up and build new public pathways through the backyard. It's worth noting that this illustration shows the earlier design and I assume it will be built with facades in the same style as the ones facing the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9172...=203&h=100&yaw=136.84271&pitch=0&thumbfov=100


I found an updated illustration showing how it looks with the new, more detailed design.










And a site plan showing the alleys and passages that will be made through the block as part of the project.


----------



## Galro

The demolition of the House of Oslo have actually seen some significant progress now. Apparently they will try to reuse part of the old building in an effort to cut emission so demolition have so far taken longer than usual.










The project.


----------



## Galro

The Tullinkvartalet building rising:









http://picbear.online/media/1843657130348336036_456595400

The project:


----------



## Galro

Carl berner torg construction update.









http://picbear.online/media/1843665063850581768_257758582

The project.


----------



## Galro

Apartment project under development in Sandakerveien at Sandaker.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9440...4!1s8kAa1izozUSLMCb8EHPZrA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Project with a bunch of free-standing apartment blocks under development in the suburb of Kolbotn.










Locaiton: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8104...4!1sWW4QTFzFYu1lx2thfKtrXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Another new project proposed at Helfyrs: Fyrstikkalléen 19. I think the tower on top of the building concept was a more successfully resolved in the Fyrstikktorget project.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Fy...d332e6ee8d027617!8m2!3d59.9149039!4d10.794923


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Frysja project.









http://picbear.online/media/1845509958167248243_180994686

Project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9669...4!1sEL0kgmsmUEB4NEq1OKuUeQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Grunerløkka "skyline" with a barely visible construction update of the Møllerveien 4 infill project (it's seen in front of four the yellow '30s modernistic blocks, next to the crane).









http://picbear.online/media/1848005191930305951_2029215

The project.


----------



## Galro

Munch brygge construction update.









http://picbear.online/media/1850380566124201591_43278924

The project.


----------



## Galro

Hasle Stasjon at Hasle. I thought I had posted the old design of this development in this thread previously, but I could not find it now although it is possible the links have died (that appear to have become an issue in this thread). The project is currently going through the regulation process. 




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9247...4!1sRjx5iJZQKHaYGdydzwBa6w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

A very small infill under development in the backyard of Bygdøy Allé 1 at Solli/Frogner.



























https://www.skapa.no/projects/bygdoy-alle-1

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9151...4!1sMceeTY-_QvATq6sZWRn8NA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Aerial showing the national museum construction site:








The road crossing the square is luckily only temporarily. 

And one showing the parliament with assorted construction projects in the background: 








http://picbear.online/media/1852393349119772965_236975018


----------



## Galro

Update from site of Myrenskvartalet taken by me today. It didn't appears like they had started digging yet, but the site was fenced off.










The project:









An aerial with the location marked.









This infill across the street however appeared to be nearly done exterior wise.


----------



## Galro

Jordal Amfi ice rink construction update.









The project.


----------



## Galro

A new albeit small rendering of the Meierikvartalet project in the suburb of Lillestrøm. It looks like it will effectively just be cheap looking commie blocks. What does surprise me a little however is the base which looks to integrate some old industrial buildings into them, yet there are no such industrial buildings at the site today so they will have to be constructed as part of the project. The project is already approved and the sales of apartments is expected to start later this year. 










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Li...021ba6f044063cd!8m2!3d59.9559696!4d11.0503785


----------



## Galro

The competition entries for the design of the new metro stations as part of the Fornebu line project have now been released. Here is a sample of them. All entries can be seen in this thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2117400


----------



## Galro

Nordtvet gård childcare in the suburb of Kalbakken now been completed and was opened to the public yesterday. These are the only two pictures I have managed to find but I will perhaps post some more should I come across more pictures in the future.


















https://groruddalen.no/index.php?page=vis_nyhet&NyhetID=24378

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/No...52d2f2cbfc!8m2!3d59.9507316!4d10.873458?hl=no


----------



## Galro

Two new aerials from the Bispevika construction site. The project will primarily consist of apartment buildings.


















http://picbear.online/media/1857457500530772537_190009903

The project.


----------



## Galro

Construction update from the Fyrstikkalléen 1 office building at Helsfyr. It have started to rise now.










Facade test and brick samples. 








https://www.facebook.com/kristinjarmundarchitects/

The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9119...4!1sF7i5q5ztWWtfwvbm-POucg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Update from the Wesselkvartalet in the suburb of Asker. Looks like they are still digging.









http://picbear.online/media/1848719602285270837_222841203

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8347...4!1sGoQ4f3ONruE4FnfZbfR7cg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Construction update from the Heggedal torg development in Heggedal.



























https://www.facebook.com/groups/118631881501002/photos/

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.7871...4!1sA55yVqgZadC4X9hV2ZTDDw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

A construction update of the Orkla city thing at Skøyen. I guess it's urban at least ...









https://deskgram.org/p/1858600099781981537_2420025787

The project.


----------



## Galro

Colosseum Torg, a new public square and skate park at Majorstuen. The project is already under construction.









https://www.facebook.com/ostengenbergo/

The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9297...4!1sP2ysYOqzPTJs5fpxUL3h3Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Munch brygge construction update.
> 
> The project.


Another update taken by the user Marshol today. I think the fit and finish appears to be pretty good and in accordance with the renderings.


----------



## Galro

Sandakerveien 121 apartment project in Nydalen. It's currently going through regulation.
































































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9489...4!1sXcrcW4oUAETcuBDo9ueYqw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

A quite ungainly looking (if you ask me) roof top extension at building in Karl Johans gate 14. It is part of a throughout redevelopment of the building in question. The project is already under construction and it is expected to be completed by April next year.





































How the building looked liked in 1914 and how I ideally would have liked to see it restored back to, but that's not going to happen now.









Location and the appearance before the construction began: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9120...4!1sTpgXniO_QMQEdHvmCKe3TQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Tullinkvartalet.









http://picbear.online/media/1863264455371151449_706975255

The project.


----------



## wakka12

Amazing improvement upon the existing building


----------



## Galro

^^ Are you speaking of the development in the last post? Two buildings actually had to go to make way for that development. You can see them in this picture between the red three floorer to the left and the orange/brown eight floorer to the right.. 










I agree that will likely be a massive improvement though and I'm actually quite looking forward to when this development is completed. I think it will massively increase the attractiveness of the area and I hope it will spur the re-developments of more surrounding sites as there are quite a few ungainly looking buildings in this part of the city.


----------



## Galro

Second building step of the Mills kvartal apartment project at Grunerløkka.



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9214...4!1sbJZo13_LmRNx9rZjyMy2ng!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12

Great to see this streetline being restored^ The surrounding area around this project is quite beautiful

https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9221...4!1s_WNGZRyPXLh3w7DsG-mxDw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Are these being demolished?


----------



## Galro

^^ Yes, it will be replaced by this building which is also the first building step in the Mills kvartal development.










I think second building step is more aesthetically successful though.


----------



## Galro

Rather poor illustrations (I have no idea why some architects insist on releasing renderings from such crappy angles), but here is a new project under development in the suburbs across the river of Lillestrøm.




































http://hille-melbye.no/projects/boliger/Romerike

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9486...4!1sgSTSwlQwx6z-1KNTpDc8hw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

The regulation for the re-development of Sommerrogata 1 into a hotel, a restaurant and apartments at Solli have now been approved. This is the old Oslos Lysverker old headquarter from 1931, a municipality-owned power company that was later reformed to become Hafslund. I'm pretty sure that it will not become an architectural masterpiece, but I quite like the removal of a huge parking lot, further densification and the upgrade of surrounding squares and streets which the project will entail. 





































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9152...4!1sE8eN41oehP6ZlflZ5S79eA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Extension and rebuilding of an old apartment building in Vibes gate 29 at Fagerborg. 









http://www.grapearchitects.no/blog-project-1/2018/8/24/vibesgate-29

Location and current appearance: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9280...4!1sJimHNv-0ow1b7JeNNZDTWw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

More of the facade on the Eufemias office building in Bjørvika have become visible.


















https://www.facebook.com/pg/oslotegl/photos/?ref=page_internal

The project.


----------



## Galro

Although I have already shown the completed Sørenga masterplan development in this thread, I previously mentioned that I would make a own post featuring the last building step should I find pictures of it as I thought it was the visually most successful part of the development. I thought I would do it now given that the project is apparently one of 19 nominees to this year Oslo city architectural award which will be awarded on the 18th of this month. So here is Sørenga building step 8 and 9. 

Unfortunately the architect behind it (then known as Kari Nissen Brodtkorb, now known as Mer Arkitektur) seemingly do not believe in posting quality pictures of their completed projects so I have had to find the pictures through different sources, mostly Instagram.


----------



## wakka12

I love that blue painted underpass that leads straight to the water ^ Like something in venice


----------



## Galro

^^ I really do too.


----------



## Galro

Upgrade of public realm at John Colletts plass in Ullevål Hageby. The work is set to be finished by 2019. 


















https://www.dronninga.com/prosjekter/gater-plasser/john-collets-plass/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9401...4!1s08BUEDAXK9_q50-ht-mB0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> *FACTS* | Architects: Hille Melbye | Location
> 
> Calmeyers gate 12
> 
> A proposal to demolish a historic building from the 1890s and replace it with a box.


Now, 5 years after, we have finally gotten a verdict on this project. The project received a lot of opposition from the local heritage office which eventually prompted the developer to produce an alternative proposal where the facade facing the street were retained while the rest of the building along with the ones in the backyard were to be demolished.

The city council have now voted against the whole project and in favour of preserving the whole complex, which is for the better if you ask me. The buildings apparently were built to house Holms hat factory which is claimed to have been one of the biggest hat factories in Northern Europe at the time (don't ask me how accurate that is). 









https://www.fortidsminneforeningen....e-gjor-vernejobben-der-riksantikvaren-svikter


----------



## Galro

Construction picture of the new Ski station being built in the suburb of Ski. It is expected to be completed in 2021.









https://www.facebook.com/pg/follobanen/photos/?ref=page_internal

The project. 


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/search/ski/@59.7192112,10.8342324,209m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Hegdehaugsveien 25 infill in Homansbyen. It can be seen to the right.









http://picbear.online/media/1872349294733136812_1264933456

The project.


----------



## Galro

Tiny picture, but shows the new Tinghuskvartalet project in the suburb of Sandvika.









http://www.dyrvik.no/work/project/tinghuskvartalet-sandvika/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8911...4!1sIZPMr3jxHN31CcJjzFogiw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Infill under development at Grunerløkka.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9310...4!1sHlC7WyQlAfewvLBPGAREfQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Demolition is now well under way for the Universitetsgaten 7-9 development.









http://picbear.online/media/1876899119616872250_3834299160

The project.


----------



## Galro

A proposal to extend the roof of an historic building in Kirkegata 30 based on drawings from 1917. The building was originally built in 1860, but it was redesigned in Nordic Neo-baroque design in 1917 with Rudolf Jacobsen as the architect. For some reason it was never built with the mansard roof as depicted in the drawing in the 1917 building permit. The developer have now made a proposal to build an roof extension inspired by the 1917 drawing. 

Current appearance on the left with the proposed roof extension on the right.


















Original drawing.








https://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/casedet.asp?caseno=201813195

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9115...4!1sc_MjHWjc3U78RPSp4t9IWg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

A new area under development at Økern called Tårnparken. This is right across a yet to be established park of the already shown Kabelgata development. 













































http://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/casedet.asp?mode=&caseno=201813243

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/search/økern/@59.926991,10.8192368,349m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Galro

Proposal to re-development the so-called centre-building in Asker. Looks fairly crude but at least it is more inviting than the current structure. The local planners denied an earlier application with a different design so I don't know if they will accept this design yet. It will be located next to the already shown Wesselkvartalet project. 



















The building today.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8347...4!1s7x-yxwUFuL8WbBu-S7ifyg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Skøyen atrium construction update.




































http://www.lsa.no/nyheter/

The project.


----------



## Galro

The masterplan for the re-development of the Haugerud and Trosterud commie block suburbs. I quite like it. Especially the part surrounding the old Haugerud mall (it's the box seen here). 

Local forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2127638






















































http://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/casedet.asp?mode=&caseno=201610982

Location today: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Ha...1d7cfe4e94c8c33!8m2!3d59.9226154!4d10.8571299


----------



## Galro

Another construction update of the Frysja apartment project.









https://nab.no/nyheter/det-begynner-a-ta-form/19.17507

The project.


----------



## Galro

New development at Fornebu called Forneby Sentrum II. It will be located across the street of the previously shown Fornebu South/Sør development. Unfortunately this is the only illustrations available so far.


----------



## Galro

Construction update from an infill in Hesselbergs gate 10 at Grunerløkka which apparently is under development. Unfortunately it is not the most exciting looking thing ...


















http://picdeer.com/media/1887630050434591042_1145696703

The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9277...4!1stuC_xvtscY4U9uZE43QZIw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Construction update from Bispevika.









http://picdeer.com/media/1896613762845197166_30587703

This building is topped out and it looks like cladding might already be under way. It will be clad in a combination of aluminium and wood from what I remember. 









While this building have now risen one floor above street level.









It will be clad in a combination of light stone and green glass pieces. This is how the cladding is supposed to be.


----------



## Galro

Here is the next building step of the Frysja development next to the Mairdals lake. It looks to follow the same basic design principle as the first building step seen above. Kind of crappy illustrations though but that was everything that was available in the online planning documents. 

Local forum thread. 




























It will be block located second from the right in this overview illustration.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/35...1e0e52754647aa0!8m2!3d60.0621661!4d10.3099265


----------



## Galro

Another construction update from Bispevika from another angle. It shows that the "pointed houses" have started to rise too and the canals have started to be dug out.









https://www.facebook.com/boibjorvika/

The project.


----------



## Galro

The apartment project in Hans Nielsens Hauges gate 50 at Sinsen have now been approved after a height reduction from 16 to 10 floors.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9389...4!1siVrNB8zri35iCNp3mk9l4A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Construction update from the Røa Torg apartment project in the suburb of Røa. The project also includes the upgrade of the Røa square and the construction of some kind of glass-house that I think will house a shop or something (both of which I think looks visually more interesting than the apartment project itself).









http://www.boparoa.no/webkamera/

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9467...4!1sj8pTlCv0heqvBFldj8NTwg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

The whole Kvartal 10 (Block 10 in English) apartment project in the suburb of Lillestrøm have also now been approved. Sales of apartments have already started in the first building step and the developers have said that they expect construction to start during the first quarter of 2019. 

Here are some illustration from the planning application. I personally think it looks pretty nice and I believe it will be a huge upgrade for Lillestrøm. 














































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9561...4!1sMIri2taKu5pgbu-ARf6nOQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

New illustrations of the Økern mall project at Økern showing a altered design. The project is now approved and it is expected to start construction next year. The dense, commie block-like apartment part of the development is still not yet approved and can still be re-designed. I hope for less sporadic planning there. 






















































http://www.okernloren.no/2018/10/25/oppdaterer-fasadene-til-okernsenteret/

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.928...4!1smtYX3PX18bkHW9SWS96oeg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

A (admittedly quite small) waterfront view showing the new library next to the opera. 









http://picdeer.com/media/1898893300801176716_226321830


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Helsfyr Puls office building at Helsfyr.



























https://www.instagram.com/alab_builds/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9162...4!1sdlQHY48fo0194Z8ZeZHiyQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

More and updated illustrations of public accessible courtyards and back alleys in the Tullinkvartelet development. I really like what I see. I think it will turn out to be a very nice development.

It's already approved and demolition have begun on one side of the block while the other part of the development is already rising. 




































http://ostengen-bergo.no/prosjekt/universitetsgata-7-9/


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Fyrstikkalléen 1 office building at Helsfyr (to the right).









http://picdeer.com/media/1898932941309302375_2198004917

The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9125068,10.7959697,183m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Galro

"Village" to be built at Lille Tøyen for people with dementia.




































https://arkitema.com/no/prosjekt/helse/dronning-ingrids-hage

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...72d4cc97358a8f0!8m2!3d59.9206934!4d10.7860847


----------



## Galro

Another apartment development at Sæter, Nordstrand. It still very early in the planning and I hope and expect that the building line towards the street will be straighten out during the planning process. I don't mind the architectural expression though. It also looks to include some colours which is allways nice.



























http://picdeer.com/media/1830538836464348853_3202261459

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.860506,10.8033327,178m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Galro

The apartment building project in Eugenies gate 12 at Bolteløkka looks like it will likely be cancelled now. A big shame if you ask me. The neighbour went crazy and called it everything from a highrise (it would surely be the lowest highrise known to man then :dunno to whatnot and instead demanded that the city should take over the plot and use it to enlarge the school yard of the nearby Bolteløkka. This now seems to have found support among the local politicians which would necessarily mean that the apartment project was cancelled.

https://www.vartoslo.no/dyrt-a-innl...kolegard-prisen-er-100-millioner-sier-eieren/

The project.









Here is the location https://www.google.no/maps/place/Bo...5134db8d624fa4c!8m2!3d59.9277059!4d10.7349586

I have no idea how you can use that land a school yard, but that appears to be what it will become now so I guess I will find that out soon enough.


----------



## IceCheese

I don't know what kind of people who would prefer to have a schoolyard next to their building rather than a nice looking condominium.


----------



## Galro

Completed infill in Tromsøgata 7 at Rodeløkka.








¨
https://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/i/On9Rzq/Onsker-mer-nybygg-i-gamle-bymiljoer'

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.923...4!1sJaW80mjJ7citRok32aPFvg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ELH

Galro said:


> A (admittedly quite small) waterfront view showing the new library next to the opera. http://picdeer.com/media/1898893300801176716_226321830




I found these, more close up and from the inside:






















https://www.tu.no/artikler/slik-blir-nye-deichmanske-hovedbibliotek/446826


----------



## Galro

Galro said:


> Apartment project under development at Sæter.


As I'm sure many are dying of anticipation to know what is happening with this development, here is a update: It have now been re-designed and it will apparently include a city block towards Nordstrandveien too. The developers says on their homepage that they expect sales of apartments to start during the first quarter of 2019.














































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.8608...4!1sK0jMQaJHFEYqTon4QYSVbQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Proposal to build a tower in Kvadraturen. I'm almost 100% certain that this will never happen, but it is a real project and the developer have started dialogue with the planning authorities on the project. 


















https://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/casedet.asp?caseno=201815497


----------



## Galro

Project to pedestrianize the street/square in front of Kampen at, well Kampen. 










The square/street thing today.









Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...e90ddaa3a518264!8m2!3d59.9129264!4d10.7796058


----------



## Galro

Construction update of the Nordre gate infill at Grunerløkka. This is apparently the citys first infill in solid wood. 










The project, which have been through a redesign. Here is the old design. 



















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.921...4!1sEyQza39u9mPQuD7_ZFE5tw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro

Urbanisten said:


> ...unless you incorporate parts of Bolteløkka allé too.
> 
> Don't know if that's what they're thinking though


They are planning to do that as the process of extending the yard over the road was started in April last year (independently of the current decision to include the Eugenies gate 12 plot in it). See here: 

https://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/casedet.asp?caseno=201705859

However I still don't really understand how it makes sense to extend the yard into this small, rocky peace of land that is lodged in between a protected concrete wall and a protected wooden villa. It seems to me like it is very limited what they could do with it.


----------



## ELH

Construction update for the deichmann library


----------



## ELH

Lambda construction update




























https://deskgram.net/explore/tags/newmunchmuseum


----------



## ELH

Another two Lambda pics. Not completely new, but showing it from different angles.



















https://deskgram.net/explore/tags/newmunchmuseum


----------



## IceCheese

Some cool pics by forumer Ingenioren in the local threads:



Ingenioren said:


> A couple for today:
> 
> 2019-01-09_09-59-51 by André Wauthier, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-09_09-59-36 by André Wauthier, on Flickr





Ingenioren said:


> Shining in the winter sun:
> 
> 2019-01-09_10-00-02 by André Wauthier, on Flickr


Golden building is an extension to an existing hotel that will open this spring, making it the biggest in Oslo


----------



## ELH

It seems at present, we can`t lift this thread above the headline projects without an active Galro. Here´s a birds perspective of the Bjørvika area development a few months ago, anyways.


----------



## madmampo

This building in the city centre is getting a facelift.










https://itsacitything.com/norway/oslo/stortorvet-7


----------



## OsloEc

Galro said:


> This development [Brenneriveien 11] have gotten lowered density and heights and the (rather ugly if you ask me) box on top of the corner building have also been dropped.
> 
> Here is a smaller rendering of the re-designed project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The student housing project in Brenneriveien 11 was approved by the municipality during the Summer.

There are some small design changes in the latest renderings (from A-lab)


----------



## JuanpaG

nice projects


----------



## LtBk

Slightly OT, but has NIMByism gotten worse in Oslo?


----------



## IceCheese

^^I would say no. The general population seem to be happy with Barcode, the new city government has shifted to a greener approach to city development with more high rises around major transit hubs, and the city planning office seems to be shifting towards accepting up to 16-18 floors in the general plans they are working on.

The odd one out is the city antiquarian institute which seems to be fighting a war on it's own against anything that looks different, and they've got support from a circle of like-minded people plus the Directorate of cultural heritage. They've got a lot of power for now, and are known to delay planning processes or force out compromises.

The project above was one of those compromises actually. The initial plan was for a 12 fl tower which was protested because as it was seen as 'ruining' the impression of the river. Never mind the grain silo in the background that is much taller and even closer to the river !



OsloEc said:


>


----------



## LtBk

I was wondering because I was looking at Oslo development topic in N&B forum last night and some people complained about NIMBYism and projects being canceled. Thanks for answering.


----------



## :jax:

The temperature may be rising a little, and we could as a result expect more NIMBY activism. But the Greens (in power in Oslo with Labour) have two traditional factions, those railing against "those dark Satanic mills" and the urbanites mindful of carbon footprint. The latter are very much in ascendance in Oslo, and transport-oriented development (build public transport and as much housing as possible near it) is very much the rage. 

Politics aside, notably the debate goes more towards what and how to build (high or low, traditional or not, and so on), and less towards if and when. But the impact of a well-placed NIMBY is still there.


----------

